# Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2008)

*Achtung*: Zur Gewährleistung der Datensicherheit bitte die eigene IP-Adresse im Screener unkenntlich machen, oder gleich nur das kleine Bild (findet man links unten) posten (big thanks 2 Maggats & Pokerclock):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eine News zu einem Speedtest gepostet, dessen Ergebnisse aus meiner Sicht sehr interessant sind. Und daher starten wir hier einen kleinen Wettbewerb zu den Ergebnissen. Die News ist hier zu finden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...santer-speedtest-bei-speed-io.html#post135066

Und natürlich sollen auch die entsprechenden Einstellungen und Tools gepostet werden, mit denen man solche Spitzenergebnisse erreicht! 

Den Test findet man hier: speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest

Und die Ergebnisse bitte als Screenshot posten (max. Breite 900 px - nicht vergessen!) und vielleicht ein paar Worte zu den optimalen Einstellungen.


----------



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2008)

*edit*

Ich werde morgen am 20.05. mal alles in eine sortierte Liste übertragen


----------



## xQlusive (17. Mai 2008)

bitte dann eine unterteilung, weil in manchen käffern gibt es sogar nur dsl light mit 500kbits und in manchen städtenbereits VDSl 2... mit 50mbit.. ein vergleich wäre unfair^^

also unterteilungen wären sinnvol
diese könnte man nehmen:
20+; 16000; 6000;2000;1000 wobei die 16er 6er und 1er wahrscheinlich am häufigsten auftauchen werden... =D
und ne ping chart brauchen wir auch noch, die dann meinetwegen unabhängig^^


----------



## y33H@ (17. Mai 2008)

Hab ne 16er Leitung, sieht ganz passabel aus, dafür das mein WG-Kollege grade 3000 GiB pr0n saugt  *jokingly*

cYa


----------



## xQlusive (17. Mai 2008)

so gleich mal erste echte internetcon benchmark posten =D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daten: 16mbit by T-online im Call&Surf Compfort 
erreichtes Ergebnis:
am besten immer so angeben, dann hat der Host weniger zu tun^^
[Leitung: / ; Download: / ; Upload: / ; Connections: / ; Ping: / ]

*[Leitung: 16mbit ; Download:15385 ; Upload: 1053 ; Connections: 2518 ; Ping: 16 ]*
zusatz: nähe zum Knoten: 100meter, opimierungen: keine, btw: steam ausgemacht^^ man beachte 14% netzwerkauslastung

Platz: #1 denk ich mal vorerst in der 16mbit kategorie...

was soll eigentlich letzenendlich auschlaggebend sein?!?

Noch ne Frage: Warum zeigt er bei meine Upload Ungenügend? Ich benutzte Firefox 3 Beta im neusten Build... hilft das?^^
 naja der speedtest ist ganz ok, sehr kompofrtabel, aber hatte bei anderen schon bessere ergebnisse -.- vom up/download her... beim ping nicht wirklich...

werde es nachehr noch als anhang machen, aber naja kommt noch^^


----------



## Pipe_Zero (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1&1 16.000er


----------



## Maggats (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider nur noch dsl 6000 in meiner neuen wohnung, hatte mich so an 16000 gewöhnt.

obwohl ich positiv überrascht war weil der t-com online check nur dsl 3000 angegeben hatte, alice gibt scheinbar ein bisschen mehr auf die leitung


den großen screenshot zu posten halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, erstens zu unübersichtlich und 2. hat sich niemand von euch die mühe gemacht die ip unkenntlich zu machen


----------



## NoNo!se (17. Mai 2008)

Studentenwohnheim Standleitung mit 100 Mbit.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Mai 2008)

Meine 16000er bei 1&1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. Mai 2008)

Meine T-Com 6000 er Leitung (wusste garnicht, dass mein Ping so schlecht ist ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris (17. Mai 2008)

bin bei der blonden dame ALICE und sollte ne 6000der haben


----------



## StellaNor (17. Mai 2008)

1&1 16.000 - Keine Tweaks, alles Standard-Settings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


T-Offline  Call & Surf Comfort 2000 alles Standard, nur warum is mein Upload ungenügend? Das is doch das Max bei 2000!? 

MfG


----------



## Chris (17. Mai 2008)

@Stella...warum is denn alles in englisch bei dir?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2008)

Macht Platz für den Master of Speed. 

Bezahlen tu ich für eine 2Mbit-Leitung. Die Fritzbox sagt ich hätte 96/448 kBit Up/Down.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2008)

und trotzdem mehr verbindungen als meiner einer... was sagen die eig. aus?


----------



## moddingfreaX (17. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock, das is die schnellste Verbindung die ich je gesehen habe 
Wie lange braucht der um ein Bild in 1024x768 zu laden? 5 Minuten?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> und trotzdem mehr verbindungen als meiner einer... was sagen die eig. aus?



Ich muss sagen, dass war mein dritter Run. Beim ersten hatte ich knapp über 500 Verbindungen, weniger Up und bisschen mehr Download, was schließlich dazu führte, dass es als 1000er Leitung erkannt wurde.

So hab ich den Spitzenplatz bei den DSL-Lights.

EDIT @ModdingFreaX

Ich brauche für einen 1GB Download knapp 6 Stunden. Für 2 MB schätze mal 30-40 Sekunden.

Bis jetzt scheitere ich immer am Fakefactory Mod 6 GB sind to Matsch.


----------



## exa (17. Mai 2008)

mir fehlt ur dsl und lite dsl...

also 768kbit und 384 kbit...


----------



## Spooky (17. Mai 2008)

Hier meine Werte! 

16 MBit/s - Standard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2008)

Schaut euch mein neues Ergebnis weiter oben an. 2553 Verbindungen sticht selbst die gammeligen 16000er weg. Ich bin dafür, dass es dafür auch noch ein Ranking gibt


----------



## Spooky (17. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schaut euch mein neues Ergebnis weiter oben an. 2553 Verbindungen sticht selbst die gammeligen 16000er weg. Ich bin dafür, dass es dafür auch noch ein Ranking gibt



Ja, ja! Die Werte schwanken von Test zu Test extrem, also mal schön den Ball flach halten! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pipe_Zero (17. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schaut euch mein neues Ergebnis weiter oben an. 2553 Verbindungen sticht selbst die gammeligen 16000er weg. Ich bin dafür, dass es dafür auch noch ein Ranking gibt


Ich habe 2857 verbindungen, kannst du auf der ersten seite sehen.


----------



## Player007 (17. Mai 2008)

Hier meine Arcor 2000 Verbindung.

Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2008)

Jetzt, wo ich gerade das Ergebnis von Player007 sehe, sollte es jedem empfohlen sein, seine IP-Adresse unkenntlich zu machen.


----------



## Haekksler (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aarggh
normalerweise dsl16000, was man am upload sieht, aber mein d-lan ziehts mal wieder runter -.-

von wegen 14 mbits ... o0

EDIT:


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo ich gerade das Ergebnis von Player007 sehe, sollte es jedem empfohlen sein, seine IP-Adresse unkenntlich zu machen.


ganz meine meinung


----------



## the Canadier (17. Mai 2008)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2008-05-17 13:48:13)
Download: 5292 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 487 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2564 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 22 ms

und diese Ergebnisse mit einem DSL 16000 Anschluss!!! Ich könnte mich totärgern


----------



## arthurk (17. Mai 2008)

Nur als Info für alle die trotz sehr gutem Upload ein "Ungenügend" bekommen:

Das System denkt wenn der theoretisch maximale Upload überschritten wird, dass Sie den nächsthöheren Upload haben. Und dieser ist wiederum deutlich höher wie Euer Resultat und liefert dadurch eine schlechte Bewertung aus.

Sollte bald behoben werden!


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Mai 2008)

Haekksler schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> ganz meine meinung



Klick mal auf deine Ergebnisansicht. Du wirst weitergeleitet auf die Seite, wo auch deine IP-Adresse sichtbar ist.

Füge nur das Bild ein und NICHT den Link zum Ergebnis


----------



## push@max (17. Mai 2008)

Arcor 6000


----------



## fA!nT (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit liege ich wohl vorne 
Leitung is ne 20000er von Kabel DT.

: der meint das mein Upload ungenügend is... wie hoch sollte der denn noch sein?^^


----------



## d00mfreak (17. Mai 2008)

So, hier mal meine Leitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirkt ziemlich langsam, man muss aber auch bedenken, dass ich nur für 2 MBit zahle


----------



## jetztaber (17. Mai 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wirkt ziemlich langsam, man muss aber auch bedenken, dass ich nur für 2 MBit zahle



Berlusconi machts möglich in bella Italia


----------



## Haekksler (17. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Klick mal auf deine Ergebnisansicht. Du wirst weitergeleitet auf die Seite, wo auch deine IP-Adresse sichtbar ist.
> 
> Füge nur das Bild ein und NICHT den Link zum Ergebnis


omg
stimmt
habs rauseditiert, thx nochma


----------



## d00mfreak (17. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Berlusconi machts möglich in bella Italia



Den hab ich net gewählt


----------



## der_schnitter (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@DSL-Light


----------



## Blizzard (17. Mai 2008)

Muhaha 
Wer knackt einen Ping von 14ms?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte übrigens schonmal mehr Upload und 2800 Verbindungen


----------



## Maggats (17. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo ich gerade das Ergebnis von Player007 sehe, sollte es jedem empfohlen sein, seine IP-Adresse unkenntlich zu machen.



das hab ich auf der ersten seite schon geschrieben, aber auf mich hört ja keiner


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2008)

3000er(bezahlt wird "open end", also bis zu 16mbit -.-) 1&1 Resale-Anschluss und W-Lan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Mai 2008)

Ich habe eigentlich ein Freenet 2000 komplett...  ist die Leitung falsch freigeschaltet? oder ist es normal so schnell? beschweren kann ich mich nicht...rund 14000 ist ok..


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2008)

@ Blizzard: guck doch ma den post von der_schnitter an  der hat nen Ping von null 
@ Rune DRS666: da haste wohl Glück gehabt 

MfG


----------



## der_schnitter (17. Mai 2008)

Yeah,0 ms ftw!
Frage mich,wie das zustande kommt.


----------



## Oliver (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d00mfreak (17. Mai 2008)

@Oli

Computec würde net zufällig auch mir ne Leitung zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Oliver (17. Mai 2008)

Nein, genauso wenig wie mir 

Ich bin in der Redaktion. Allerdings sollte unsere Leitung noch einiges schneller als gemessen sein.


----------



## killer89 (17. Mai 2008)

naja... wenn die kollegen auch am surfen sind!?  was habt ihr denn in der Redaktion? 

MfG


----------



## der_schnitter (17. Mai 2008)

Sowas wünsch ich mir auch mal als DSL-Light geplagter...weiß hier wer,wieso ich nen Ping von 0 in dem Teil hab?Ich glaube,es liegt am W-Lan Router...


----------



## Bang0o (17. Mai 2008)

bisher meine schnellste leitung / für mich reichts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (17. Mai 2008)

Zur Zeit noch 6000 aber 16000 ist schon gebucht.Leider sind alle Ports für die 16000 besetzt oder was auch immer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kp wie schnell es sein sollte ist die Verbindung meines Mitbewohners und der nutzt die kaum und ich zahle nichts dazu


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Mai 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looolll...ein Schwarz-Surfer...das melde ich der GEZ...


----------



## Lucca (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och geht ja noch. ICh war/bin erstaunt! Kommt mir immer so ober lhm vor.
Aber laut speed.io ist mein Upload ungenügend und mein ping mangelhaft *lol*

Also schnell bin ich jetzt wirklich nicht


----------



## mayo (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16k arcor


----------



## Blizzard (18. Mai 2008)

Ping 0ms zählt nicht ;P
Der Router zeigt mir ne Dämpfung von 10db an und
Downstream-Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit 	17690 kbps
Upstream-Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit 	1175 kbps


----------



## Jerlin (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6k t-online


----------



## Sn4k3r (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DSL 16.000 von T-Com
das nenn ich mal nen geilen Ping


----------



## push@max (18. Mai 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Zur Zeit noch 6000 aber 16000 ist schon gebucht.Leider sind alle Ports für die 16000 besetzt oder was auch immer



Ich war letztes Jahr 3 Monate ohne Internet , weil die Telekom keine Ports frei hatte.

Ich habe kurz vor Winter den Provider wechseln wollen jedoch konnte kein neuer Anbieter auf meinen Anschluss zugreifen. Nach ca. 1000 Anrufen bei der Telekom kam dann raus, dass mein Port an einen anderen vergeben wurde und das es keine freien mehr gibt. Vorher hieß es natürlich "...kann nicht sein, hier ist alles in Ordnung, es liegt an den Andern". Also musste ich bis März auf einen freien Port warten, bis die Telekom mit dem Ausbau fertig war 

Natürlich sollte ich mir sofort einen reservieren bis auch die neuen Ports weg waren...einfach unglaublich war das! Danke Telekom! 

Jetzt bin ich bei Arcor und ich gehör zu den Millionen glücklichen Usern, die endlich von Telekom weg sind.


----------



## killer89 (18. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr 3 Monate ohne Internet , weil die Telekom keine Ports frei hatte.
> 
> Ich habe kurz vor Winter den Provider wechseln wollen jedoch konnte kein neuer Anbieter auf meinen Anschluss zugreifen. Nach ca. 1000 Anrufen bei der Telekom kam dann raus, dass mein Port an einen anderen vergeben wurde und das es keine freien mehr gibt. Vorher hieß es natürlich "...kann nicht sein, hier ist alles in Ordnung, es liegt an den Andern". Also musste ich bis März auf einen freien Port warten, bis die Telekom mit dem Ausbau fertig war
> 
> ...


dito 
ich hab geschlagene *8 Monate(!!!!)* auf meinen Internetanschluss bei der Telekom gewartet!!! So ein Drecksverein... und jetzt gibts für Neukunden das Call & Surf Comfort, was Bestandskunden nicht wählen können... so bezahlen meine Eltern monatlich 5 mehr... so ein Drecksverein... wenn ich ma kein Netz brauch, dann wechsel ich den Provider.

MfG


----------



## CentaX (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2k, T-Online -.-
Vor ca. 6-8 Jahren wurde unsre Straße aufgerissen und wir haben Internet bekommen... VERDAMMT WIESO NUR 2K?!
Meine Eltern zahlen jetzt ne 6k Flatrate...
Verdammt, das nervt mich so...
Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten sooo doll ne schnellere Leitung gewünscht...
Liegt ganz toll ein Vertrag von der Telekom da...
''Wann wird die geschaltet?''
''Ist schon''
''Hä? Ich hab oben immer noch nur 2k''
''Was schnelleres gibts hier nich.''
(Wir wohnen in Berlin!!)

PS: German-bash.org - Krasse Chat-Zitate/Quotes (IRC + IM) - Zitat #991 xD


----------



## LeO (18. Mai 2008)

DSL 16000 von arcor


----------



## potzblitz (19. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ein kleines Update gemacht und jetzt paßt es wieder mit dem Upload! Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich auf meine 16000 Warten kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buzzz (19. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann sich doch sehen lassen


----------



## McZonk (19. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belwue Breitbandanbindung 4tw


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Mai 2008)

ohhh s*** wo hast denn die Leitung her?...dafür bezahle ich eine 2000er und bekomme ne 13000er gratis..weil die was falsch geschaltet ham...


----------



## FuNzeL (19. Mai 2008)

Ich mach dann auch in der Klasse der Standleitungen (100 MBit/s) mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier über Speedtest.net:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (19. Mai 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Vor ca. 6-8 Jahren wurde unsre Straße aufgerissen und wir haben Internet bekommen... VERDAMMT WIESO NUR 2K?!
> Meine Eltern zahlen jetzt ne 6k Flatrate...
> Verdammt, das nervt mich so...
> Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten sooo doll ne schnellere Leitung gewünscht...
> ...


Na wenn ich 2k hätte wäre ich verdammt froh...


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Mai 2008)

Da ich mal wieder in der FH WI bin, habe ich mal die Leitung ausprobiert. Ich vermute, dass WLAN limitiert da den Download.

Speedtest von Speedtest.net. Man beachte den Upload




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (19. Mai 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Na wenn ich 2k hätte wäre ich verdammt froh...



Ja... sowas gibts auch...
Mich nervt das halt nur gewaltig :\
In Berlin kenn ich keinen, der nen langsameren Anschluss als maximal hat...
Wo wohnst du denn? :\


----------



## Maggats (19. Mai 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ja... sowas gibts auch...
> Mich nervt das halt nur gewaltig :\
> In Berlin kenn ich keinen, der nen langsameren Anschluss als maximal hat...
> Wo wohnst du denn? :\



is zwar offtopic, aber ich finds ne sauerei das teilweise selbst in ballungsgebieten so ein ausbau mangel herrscht. ich wohne in oberhausen mitten im ruhrgebiet und mehr als 6000 gibts nicht. ok ich kann schon froh sein, zumal mir im vorfeld sogar nur 3000 versprochen wurde, trotzdem ne sauerei. hatte letzte woche nur 3000 weil die sich verschaltet hatten (hatte die tel nummer von meinem nachbarn). 3000 is schon richtig reudig, wenn man z.b. in nem tagebuch thread rumgurkt mit 1000 fotos, und dann nur 2000? ich leide mit euch


----------



## McZonk (19. Mai 2008)

Speedtest.net ist eh immer anderer Meinung  Danke an das Land BaWü für die Super Leitung hier  DL hab ich hier in meiner Studentenbude 3-5MByte/s, der Upload liegt konstant bei 3.5Mbyte/s





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (19. Mai 2008)

meine drecksleitung (angeblich 6000er von der telekom)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Mai 2008)

Naja, für DSL 3000 ganz in Ordnung; aber ich brauche/will eigentlich DSL16000, aber ich wohne am Ar*** der Welt. 

T-Com gibt das nicht höher frei und seit neustem die anderen auch nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (19. Mai 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> is zwar offtopic, aber ich finds ne sauerei das teilweise selbst in ballungsgebieten so ein ausbau mangel herrscht. ich wohne in oberhausen mitten im ruhrgebiet und mehr als 6000 gibts nicht. ok ich kann schon froh sein, zumal mir im vorfeld sogar nur 3000 versprochen wurde, trotzdem ne sauerei. hatte letzte woche nur 3000 weil die sich verschaltet hatten (hatte die tel nummer von meinem nachbarn). 3000 is schon richtig reudig, wenn man z.b. in nem tagebuch thread rumgurkt mit 1000 fotos, und dann nur 2000? ich leide mit euch



6000 ist doch ganz ordentlich... Theoretisch hätt ichs auch :\
Ich brauch für 100mb ca. 7-8min... 6k geht da eigl ziemlich flott :\
Mich nervt das aber... einer heult rum, das sein inet so lahm ist (6k oder schneller müsst er haben), der andere gibt mit seiner scheiß 16000'er an...
Aber da hab ich ne Antwort: ''Na und - solange mein PC besser ist!'' 
(Er hat nen Laptop mit 2x7900 GTX GO!  )


----------



## Triple-Y (19. Mai 2008)

dit is meine versatel 4000er


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Mai 2008)

Meine naja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Mai 2008)

Moinsen,

So,  da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen

Ich habe eine *DSL 3000 / GMX Leitung*. Gott sei Dank nur noch bis zum 01.11.2008..dann kommt endlich KabelDeutschland..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab hier in Bayern (Südwesten) gerade mal DSL Light.Wenn ich 100 MB sauge kann ich shoppen gehen oder was offline spielen,denn mit fast ner Dreiviertelstunde lohnt sich das.Telekom baut die Leitungen auch nicht aus.Online spielen geht erstaunlich gut und Webseiten mit Bildern werden eben gemieden...
Btw Videos sind aber schlimm...


----------



## Sn4k3r (20. Mai 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> is zwar offtopic, aber ich finds ne sauerei das teilweise selbst in ballungsgebieten so ein ausbau mangel herrscht. ich wohne in oberhausen mitten im ruhrgebiet und mehr als 6000 gibts nicht. ok ich kann schon froh sein, zumal mir im vorfeld sogar nur 3000 versprochen wurde, trotzdem ne sauerei. hatte letzte woche nur 3000 weil die sich verschaltet hatten (hatte die tel nummer von meinem nachbarn). 3000 is schon richtig reudig, wenn man z.b. in nem tagebuch thread rumgurkt mit 1000 fotos, und dann nur 2000? ich leide mit euch



unfähige leute sind das von der tcom
bei mir ists umso erstaunlicher das ich 16k mitten im dorf habe. ein kleines kaff und hier bei mir ist 16.000. hab ich mir gefreut als mein dad von der t-com kam (ich wollte 6.000) und gesagt hat: Ich hab das schnellste genommen, DSL 16.000. Wenn schon, dann richtig


----------



## CentaX (20. Mai 2008)

Sn4k3r schrieb:


> unfähige leute sind das von der tcom
> bei mir ists umso erstaunlicher das ich 16k mitten im dorf habe. ein kleines kaff und hier bei mir ist 16.000. hab ich mir gefreut als mein dad von der t-com kam (ich wollte 6.000) und gesagt hat: Ich hab das schnellste genommen, DSL 16.000. Wenn schon, dann richtig



So nen Vadder + Leitung will ich auch haben


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zahlen iegendlich schon seit 1 1/2 wochen für 16000er


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

Ich wollt kurz noch was zur Telekom sagen...ich hatte letztes Jahr bei denen das Call and Surf 6000 Paket, allerdings nur mit 3000er Geschwindigkeit. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass einfach von den Leitungen nicht mehr drin ist und 3000 das absolute Maximum sind.

Nun bin ich bei Arcor und bekomme ich 6000er Tarif und volle 6000 aus der Dose, von wegen nicht machbar.

Aber erstmal schön Kohle abkassieren und dann nicht das liefern was einem zusteht, kein Wunder das denen die Kunden millionenfach weglaufen.


----------



## CentaX (20. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich wollt kurz noch was zur Telekom sagen...ich hatte letztes Jahr bei denen das Call and Surf 6000 Paket, allerdings nur mit 3000er Geschwindigkeit. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass einfach von den Leitungen nicht mehr drin ist und 3000 das absolute Maximum sind.
> 
> Nun bin ich bei Arcor und bekomme ich 6000er Tarif und volle 6000 aus der Dose, von wegen nicht machbar.
> 
> Aber erstmal schön Kohle abkassieren und dann nicht das liefern was einem zusteht, kein Wunder das denen die Kunden millionenfach weglaufen.



Sag mal... Haben dir die am Telefon sagen können, was verfügbar ist oder wie?


----------



## snappz (20. Mai 2008)

hmm ja das problem hab ich auch manchmal, dass die geschwindigkeit der internetleitung langsamer ist als es eigentlich sein sollte
ich habe auch das call & surf 6000 paket

allerdings variiert es ziemlich stark 
ich hab jetzt einige mal den test durchlaufen lassen nur so aus neugierde
einmal kommt so was um die 3000 raus dann 4000 und dann 6000

früher hab ich auch andere tests laufen lassen da ist meistens ein ergebnis passend zu dsl 6000 rausgekommen


----------



## henni (20. Mai 2008)

Habe 16´000 er DSL, effektiv kommen 10´000 an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2008)

was mit UMTS ist zwar im Opstream nicht gut aber beim Download kann es locker mit DSL 2000 mithalten und das ist für nen Dörfler wie mich schon ziehmlich schnell


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sag mal... Haben dir die am Telefon sagen können, was verfügbar ist oder wie?



Die haben beim Kundenservice einfach nach der Anschlussnummer gefragt und dann nachgesehen was geht...bestimmt der selbe Test wie überall im Internet.

Ich hatte mich schon mit den 3000 abgefunden weil ich dachte das wirklich nicht mehr drin ist. Allerdings gehen jetzt 6000 problemlos und nun weiss ich, dass die mich verarscht haben.

Ich hatte auch keine Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede, max war 3000.


----------



## killer89 (20. Mai 2008)

Die Telekom is echt der letzte Saftladen, scheinbar bin ich/sind meine Eltern und ich ja nich die einzigen geprellten Kunden, aber Leute, zieht euch das mal rein:* 8 Monate auf Internet warten?*

MfG


----------



## Maggats (20. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die haben beim Kundenservice einfach nach der Anschlussnummer gefragt und dann nachgesehen was geht...bestimmt der selbe Test wie überall im Internet.
> 
> Ich hatte mich schon mit den 3000 abgefunden weil ich dachte das wirklich nicht mehr drin ist. Allerdings gehen jetzt 6000 problemlos und nun weiss ich, dass die mich verarscht haben.
> 
> Ich hatte auch keine Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede, max war 3000.



so wars bei mir auch, hatte vor dem umzug bei t-com angerufen und gefragt was in der neuen wohnung geht, max 3000. ich hatte zwar nie vor zur t-com zu wechseln(vorher alice und immer noch alice), wollte aber einfach wissen welche geschwindigkeit mich in meiner neuen wohnung erwartet. alice gibt mir nun dsl 6000, verwunderlich da die t-com mir maximal 3000 geben wollte. kann aber auch sein das dieser test nicht wirklich zuverlässig ist, vielleicht hätte t-com genauso 6000 vergeben wenn es zu einem anschluß gekommen wäre:?


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2008)

weißt du welcher Satz geil Ist, auch einer der Telekom, pass auf: "DSL 6000 ist bei ihnen SOFORT verfügbar"
auf dieses SOFORT warten wir bis heute und zwar 1 1/2 Jahre


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Mai 2008)

Lustig ist auch die hier:

"An ihrem Standort ist DSL verfügbar.

*Call & Surf mit DSL 6000*
_(mit bis zu 3072 kbit/s möglich)_"


Ist das dann nicht i-wie DSL3000, statt 6000


----------



## the Canadier (21. Mai 2008)

Bei meinem Freund war es genau die selbe Geschichte. Erst hatte er maximal 3k dann bei dsl6000. Dann hat er kurzzeitig nach Freenet gewechselt mit dsl 16000 und konnte auf einmal mit 13k laden. Nun ist er bei Alice und die meinen wieder dass obwohl er 16000 bezahlt wegen seinen Leitungen nur maximal 6k möglich ist.

Und ich habe seit ca. einem Monat nun auch DSL"16000" und die Antworten auf meine e-mails sind immer, dass meine Leitungen nicht mehr schaffen. Kann ich denen nun vertrauen ?? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?? Wer kann vielleicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## Las_Bushus (21. Mai 2008)

also soweit wie ich das weiß bietet die telekom nur bestimmte tarife an (1000er, 2000er, 6000er, 16000er, 25mbiter und 50mbiter) wenn die telekom auf der 6000er leitung die 6000 nicht stabil zum fliegen kriegt gibts halt ein downgrade.
es gibt andere anbieter die die selben leitungen nutzen und mehr anbieten, hier ist aber oft in den angeboten zu lesen "bis zu" was so viel heißt wie, wenn gerade kein anderer surft und deine Leitung das hergibt dann kriegste das, wenn nicht gibts halt weniger. die Telekom garantiert dann hingegen die geschwindigkeit, und wenn die nicht geht und man halt langsamere angebote in anspruch nehmen muss, wird man glaube auch runtergestuft (ob automatisch oder nicht weiß ich nicht) und zahlt halt so auch nur meinetwegen die 2000er, wenn halt nicht mehr geht.

Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Firmenpolitik.
Ich persönlich bin mit meiner Telekom Leitung sehr zufrieden und hatte eigentlich so gut wie nie Probleme... und falls doch konnte mir meißt schnell geholfen werden...

okay ich muss auch zugeben das ich bei T-Systems arbeite^^ und bei der Telekom gelernt hab...

P.S.: wenn ich ein Problem mit der Leitung hab ruf ich immer an... bei Mails ist immer die Frage wo die landen.


----------



## the Canadier (21. Mai 2008)

Er hat gerade eine Antwort von Alice bekommen. Nachdem er mit der Kündigung des Vertrages gedroht hat kann er nun auf einmal mit 13k laden obwohl ja eigentlich nur 3k bzw. 6k möglich waren. Das gibt einem ja schwer zu gedenken. Ich wette bei mir ist auch meht drin als nur 6000


----------



## gdfan (22. Mai 2008)

dsl 4000 mehr geht nicht egal es reicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |L1n3 (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


T-Com 3000er mit Upload512 und Fastpath


----------



## Maggats (24. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




seit gestern donnerstag hatte ich noch 6000

direkt bei alice angerufen, die behaupten das der fehler am modem liegt, mir wird ein neues zugeschickt. da ich eh alles doppelt habe (kabel, splitter, modem, router), hab ich heute ma alles getauscht, immernoch dasselbe

wieder bei alice angerufen, aber da beist man auf granit "warten sie bis das neue modem da ist" , halte ich aber für schwachsinnig da ich ja schon alles getauscht hab


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (24. Mai 2008)

Ich habe DSL 16000 bei 1&1 und bekomme im Durschnitt 2000 kann man irgendwas dagegen machen?
Der Test zeigt bei mir an das mein Provider mediaways.net ist aber eigentlich bin ich bei 1&1 bin?


----------



## Maggats (24. Mai 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Ich habe DSL 16000 bei 1&1 und bekomme im Durschnitt 2000 kann man irgendwas dagegen machen?
> Der Test zeigt bei mir an das mein Provider mediaways.net ist aber eigentlich bin ich bei 1&1 bin?




bei 1u1 anrufen und nerven.

hab heute 4 mal bei alice angerufen, endlich kommt ein techniker, aber leider erst dienstag


----------



## push@max (24. Mai 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Ich habe DSL 16000 bei 1&1 und bekomme im Durschnitt 2000 kann man irgendwas dagegen machen?
> Der Test zeigt bei mir an das mein Provider mediaways.net ist aber eigentlich bin ich bei 1&1 bin?



Genau, auf jeden Fall da anrufen und fragen was das soll! Immerhin zahlst Du für eine 16000er Leitung deutlich mehr als für eine 2000er. 

Man musst Heutzutage wirklich überall aufpassen, sonst wird man nur abgezockt!

Ich glaub man muss im Vergleich zu Telekom und Alice für den Anruf bei 1&1 ordentlich blechen, oder? War zumindest vor einem Jahr so (damals ca.15min Warteschleife )


----------



## darksplinter (24. Mai 2008)

Naja..wir zahlen für 16k aber was solls...soviel teuerer isses wieder auch net



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Mai 2008)

so hier mal der Speed meiner UMTS-Verbindung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein 2. Versuch mit etwas besseren werten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (25. Mai 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum bei mir bei Provider mediaways.net und nicht 1&1 steht das würde ich gerne wissen?


----------



## Maggats (25. Mai 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum bei mir bei Provider mediaways.net und nicht 1&1 steht das würde ich gerne wissen?




1u1 mietet die leitung nur bei telefonica und telefonica hat mediaway aufgekauft




> Die bis Juni 2007 ausschließlich vermarkteten DSL-Anschlüsse, die einen Telekom-Festnetzanschluss voraussetzen, werden entweder von der Telekom bereitgestellt (T-DSL-Resale; ADSL/ADSL2+) oder durch Telefónica mittels Line-Sharing (ausschließlich über ADSL2+-Technik) realisiert und unter dem Namen 1&1 DSL vertrieben
> 
> ..............
> 
> ...


wikipedia.org


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Mai 2008)

Prost. Es handelt sich hierbei wohlgemerkt um einen 16.000er Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Up- und Download sind mit "ungenügend" abgestempelt worden. Arcor sei dank.


----------



## PCTom (25. Mai 2008)

nicht die beste 16000er bin aber zufrieden 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (25. Mai 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> so hier mal der Speed meiner UMTS-Verbindung
> 
> 
> und noch ein 2. Versuch mit etwas besseren werten



krass so guten Ping mit UMTS.. du bist doch direkt in der Großstadt direkt neben ner Antenne oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein dsl 6000 begrenzt durch Dlan... sonst wäre es etwas schneller... dafür hab ich einen sehr guten Ping (besser als mit Wlan)


----------



## CeresPK (25. Mai 2008)

nein wäre ich in einer großstadt hätte ich schon lange dsl ich lebe aufm Dorf wo es nicht mal DSL1000 gibt deshalb nutze ich ja auch UMTS


----------



## Falk (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Work


----------



## StellaNor (26. Mai 2008)

Nett  Aber 30 Mbit/s für den Upload würde der PCGH auch gut zu Gesicht stehen ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Mai 2008)

Echt *der *Hammer!

Mit welchem Alter kann man sich noch mal bei euch bewerben? 

Aber warum werden selbst Uploadraten von 1020 KBit/s als "Ungenügend" aufgestempelt? Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich die Hälfe hätte


----------



## cosmos321 (26. Mai 2008)

Schade hätte mir noch "bissel" mehr erhofft aus meiner 16000er Leitung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem sieht man da mal die Differenz zur Fitz!Box Anzeige:

Die steht bei Down: 15928 kBit/s und  Up: 1044 kBit/s ! Schade, aber bin natürlich trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## Marbus16 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich mach ja generell selten mit bei solchen Schwanzvergleichen, da ich IMMER den kürzeren ziehe (auch in natura. *duckundweg* )

Aktuell hab ich ne DSL Light Leitung.

Zum 1.7. ist aber ne Whnonung gemietet. in der es Kabel-DSL gibt. Ich hab mich für 26MBit/s für 26 entschieden, bin gespannt was dann in den Rechner tröpfelt


----------



## PCTom (26. Mai 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ich mach ja generell selten mit bei solchen Schwanzvergleichen, da ich IMMER den kürzeren ziehe (auch in natura. *duckundweg* )
> 
> Aktuell hab ich ne DSL Light Leitung.
> 
> Zum 1.7. ist aber ne Whnonung gemietet. in der es Kabel-DSL gibt. Ich hab mich für 26MBit/s für 26 entschieden, bin gespannt was dann in den Rechner tröpfelt



machst dann mit beim Schwanzvergleich


----------



## Falk (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bringt mein 16MBit DSL @home. Irgendwie lahmt in letzter Zeit die Leitung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So. DSL6000.

Okey, ich muss zugeben, nicht bei mir zuhause. Da musste jetzt der Anschluss von meiner Tante herhalten 

@Marbus16: 


> Schwanzvergleich


Irgendwie peinlich das meine Tante da besser dran ist als ich.


----------



## Marbus16 (27. Mai 2008)

PCTom schrieb:


> machst dann mit beim Schwanzvergleich


jo, wobei ich denke, dass konstant ne rate von 25MBit/s (so um den dreh) reinkommt

der DL-Server bekommt aber nur ne 10MBit/s NIC 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @Marbus16:
> 
> 
> > Schwanzvergleich
> ...




*wechschmeiß* xD


----------



## PCTom (27. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei mir leider auch ich hatte mal die Qualität einer 18000er  aber dein Upload ist doch nett


----------



## Haxti (30. Mai 2008)

also ich kenn noch speedtest.net... das ist ohne ip xD

ich hab dsl2k.... mal nachrechnen gell? MNet ruuuulez



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wohne übrigens außerhalb von münchen... bloß der server ist iwie afk


----------



## PCTom (31. Mai 2008)

Haxti schrieb:


> also ich kenn noch speedtest.net... das ist ohne ip xD
> 
> ich hab dsl2k.... mal nachrechnen gell? MNet ruuuulez
> 
> ...




ich habe diesen test auch mal bei mir durchlaufen lassen 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/277984432.png

also wenn das stimmen sollte hurra kanns nur nicht glauben


----------



## Haxti (31. Mai 2008)

PCTom schrieb:


> ich habe diesen test auch mal bei mir durchlaufen lassen
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/277984432.png
> 
> also wenn das stimmen sollte hurra kanns nur nicht glauben



Bis auf einmal als ich einen ping von 1 hatte (bild hab ich noch) ist der tesst eig schon sehr glaubhaft..

Nehmt mal einen Server in den ärmeren Ländern vs amerika oder so... das ist krank...


----------



## Hellshooter (31. Mai 2008)

Naja ich habe ne 6000 leitung bekomme aber mehr keine Ahnung warum aber stört mich auch nicht


----------



## PCTom (31. Mai 2008)

der Speedtest gefällt mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellshooter (31. Mai 2008)

PCTom schrieb:


> der Speedtest gefällt mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Job den finde ich auch gut habe ne 6000 und der macht ne 30000 raus geil


----------



## Haxti (1. Juni 2008)

ich hatte beim downloaden wirklich mal für 5 sek eine geschwindigkeit von 1000kbytes... dabei hab ich max 370 obwohl ich halt nur 245 haben dürfte


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Juni 2008)

lol ne 16000er und ne Fritz box sl und sowas kommt raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lieg wohl an der aktiven firewall.
ohne siehts so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taigao (1. Juni 2008)

So dann Poste ich auch mal meine Alice 16000 er Leitung 8)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Haxti (1. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Was ist das denn fürn Müll.. Also mit dem Ping kann man super zocken und ein 3k DSL ist eig auch kein 6k DSL.. Aber das das ungenügend ist ist?? mangelhaft ist dsl2k und alles drunter ist sch***** aber 3k reicht wirklich aus, wenn man FDM nimmt und damit lädt...

ungenügend ist garkein internet...


----------



## Haxti (1. Juni 2008)

also ich wunder mich schon... man kann den test x-mal machen und bekommt immer was neues  Geile sache hier... Die Seite erkennt sogar auch mein dsl richtig.. aber nicht in der riesen oberfläche... wer kann nur so einen müll proggen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*UND JETZT IST DER ANSCHLUSS PLÖTZLICH BEFRIEDIGEND NUR WEIL DAS TEIL MAL RICHTIG MISST?????*

ich geh ins bett... das hält ja keiner aus...


----------



## killer89 (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DSL 16k bei nem Kumpel, voll Hammer gegen meins 

MfG


----------



## SilentKilla (7. Juni 2008)

Uni-Leitung: der Upload ist so hoch wie der Download meiner eigenen Leitung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine eigene Leitung ist eigentlich eine 6000er aber es kommt nur die Hälfte an . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juni 2008)

Aber hauptsache beidesmal steht da "Gesamtqualität" Gut


----------



## hansi152 (7. Juni 2008)

Österreichisches Business I-Net(glaub DSL 6000):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martin-s (8. Juni 2008)

so..

hab heute morgen nen test gemacht.

das i net läuft über die firmen leitung meiner mutter.

lg

martin


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2008)

jetzt kommt schon mal 6000 von 25000 an!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## area50 (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggats (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich is der ärger mit alice vorbei


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich wieder meine Fritzbox 7170 und es geht wieder einiges schneller


----------



## klefreak (10. Juni 2008)

Studentenheim Internet 4Mbit (synchron) von INODE

die Fehlende LEistung auf die 4Mbit verbrauchen die Anderen im Heim (Mittagszeit!!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2008)

eben war der telekom techniker da und hat erstmal mächtig über unsere hausverkabelung geflucht. aber jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simons700 (10. Juni 2008)

so freunde jez lehre ich euch mal das Fürchten.
ich sag nur 64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... aber leider nich tausend 
isdn4live


----------



## push@max (12. Juni 2008)

Die Uni-Leitung meiner Schwester


----------



## water_spirit (12. Juni 2008)

Das nennt man eine 16'000 Leitung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smaXer (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16000er Strippe....


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist doch mal ein schönes 6000er dsl....da soll mal jemand was gegen t-com sagen... immerhin ists die stabilste leitung, die ich jemals hatte 
der download ist minimal langsamer als normal, weil meine schwester über die gleiche leitung surft 

mfg


----------



## SCUX (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Juni 2008)

SCUX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
mensch, frustrier mich dich ned so 
aber passt, überall an tick schneller....... wo wohnstn du, wenn ich fragen darf ?
mfg


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Juni 2008)

Für DSL 2000 eigentlich gut. Nur der Ping ist etwas schlecht, bin aber auch über WLAN drinn.


----------



## benjasso (22. Juni 2008)

Jetzt da mein Tarif (auf eine 20000er )umgestellt ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



speed.io



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (22. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin

ich bin bei Alice hab ne 16000 Leitung bin net begeistert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David[-_-]b (23. Juni 2008)

ihr glücklichen


ich hab nur ne 1000


und es geht nicht mehr :'( :'( :'(


----------



## uuodan (23. Juni 2008)

Dann poste ich mal das Ergebnis meines MA-Anschlusses. Anzumerken ist, dass die Leitungslänge von der VSt bis zu meiner Dose immerhin 750m misst, wodurch die 16MBit recht grenzwertig laufen (NM kratzt an der Grenze). :-/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phoenix86 (25. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meine 16k von KabelBW


----------



## Maller (1. Juli 2008)

tja leider 2,7km Leitungs länge... habe es ne weile auf einem 10-F Profil laufen lassen dort allerdings immer wieder Abbrüche dort kamen dann zwar 8-9000 an nur Sync verluste sind doof dahin gehend.. gut das ich es selbst auf arbeit umstellen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsnek (2. Juli 2008)

ich hab ne 26 Mbit Leitung von Kabel Deutschland. Da mein Modem jedoch veraltet ist und ich noch keinen Termin vereinbaren konnte um ein neues zu bekommen, kommen bei mir nur ca. 13 Mbit an


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss bei Kabeldeutschland nochmal anrufen der Speed ist noch zuwenig für den Anschluss. Ich war mal bei knapp 24000.

EG


----------



## Lucky.Smile (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe mal mit und ohne Router gemessen:


Mit Router:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Router:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stergi (11. Juli 2008)

also ich hab nur DSL Light:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggats (11. Juli 2008)

sitz gerade bei meinem bruder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f3rr1s (11. Juli 2008)

6MB Leitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Juli 2008)

Ja wer hat denn wohl die schnellste Leitung? Ich natürlich
Keiner kann sieh überbieten
Und das mit ISDN:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rxamax (12. Juli 2008)

Moin,





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gebucht ist eine 16000 Leitung


----------



## Joey (12. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rv112 (12. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultio (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir gibts noch nichts schnelleres .


----------



## Nigigo (13. Juli 2008)

*lol* Naja so ist das halt auf dem Land 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimBeam (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Telekom 6MBit Leitung, wie auf den unglaublichen 11er Ping komme versteh ich aber nicht normalerweise ist der immer ziemlich Mies bei mir.


----------



## tibu (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## troppa (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2MBit


----------



## TheJudge (14. Juli 2008)

entweder die Terrorcom hat was an meiner Verbindung geändert oder das Ding scheint nen Bug zu haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man achte auf die Uploadrate bei DSL 3000 

Edit:
Habe nochmal nen zweitcheck gemacht aber mit fast identischen Uploadwerten,scheint der Wurm drinne zu sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (14. Juli 2008)

Hier nun mein neuer KD vertrag...verstehe nur nicht,w arum ich keine 30MBit habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT://

Nunja vielleicht dauert es ja noch bis die 30MBit habe...ich werde auf alle Fälle schneller...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Juli 2008)

kleiner hinweis an alle nochmal, diese speedtests sind nur anhaltspunkte, die server die das auswerten stehen irgendwo im ip-backbone d.h. wenn der speed geringer ist als der eigentlich erwartete kann es durchaus daran liegen das der upload des servers, begrenzt ist der das misst oder das einfach noch nebenbei auf der Leitung was passiert...

gerade bei recht breitbandigen anbindungen stoßen diese "mess"server schnell an ihre grenzen.


----------



## Player007 (16. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mit 6000er Leitung übers TV Kabel 

Nur irgendwie spinnt mein Upstream ^^

Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://speed.io/pics/0994/6408/speed.io.png

ja, der server ist ned grad das beste
ich hänge hier direkt am backbone aber die werte sind eher bescheiden :-/


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juli 2008)

so mal meine "Kleine Leitung"!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Juli 2008)

16000er Leitung bei T-online.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://speed.io/pics/0994/6717/speed.io.png


----------



## TH3.BUG (17. Juli 2008)

[deleted]


----------



## cami (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte durchaus besser sein.. Ev. mag der Testserver einfach keine Schweizer

MfG cami


----------



## DeathForce (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich hier so manche ergebnisse sehe krich ich pippi inne Augen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## auRiuM (18. Juli 2008)

hmm, net viel was mit t-offline anbieten kann aufm dorf. angeblich soll mein upload ganz gut sein für den downloadspeed. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CiSaR (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuNzeL (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut speed.io ist mein Download nur gut, na so ein Mist


----------



## cosmos321 (22. Juli 2008)

Man oh man, was hast du denn für ne Leitung, der HAMMER 

EDIT: Welcher ANBIETER ist das?


----------



## DeathForce (22. Juli 2008)

Laut seinem SysProfil ist es ne 100Mbit Standleitung xD
 Provider:  	 HS Merseburg

WILL AUCH!!!


----------



## Philster91 (23. Juli 2008)

Alter Schwede!   Und 6 MB/s sollen nur "Gut" sein.


----------



## OMD (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm sieht irgendwie nicht gut aus aber ist halt nur eine umts leitung finde interessant das der upload höher ist  aber was solls wenn ich zu hause bin dann gibs noch mal eine von dort


----------



## FuNzeL (23. Juli 2008)

DeathForce schrieb:


> Laut seinem SysProfil ist es ne 100Mbit Standleitung xD
> Provider:       HS Merseburg
> 
> WILL AUCH!!!



Japp, hab ich im Wohnheim und läuft über die Hochschule.
Dann sucht euch ne Hochschule oder Uni und lasst euch immatrikulieren 

Auf manchen Servern (z.B. RS) kann man dann schon mit 11-12 MB/s laden, ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Juli 2008)

Hier mal das Vodafone UMTS meiner Ellis. Hat nur 2 von 5 Balken Empfang gehabt, aber das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis mit 12mbit Leitung. Interessant ist, dass der Upload als "sehr gut" und der Download nur als "mangelhaft" gewertet wird


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2008)

Komisch, warum habe ich plötzlich Breitband



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenF (26. Juli 2008)

Hier meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (26. Juli 2008)

Meine 1&1 Verbindung schwankt aber oft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal von einem Freund von mir in Schweden Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuNzeL (28. Juli 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Hier mal von einem Freund von mir in Schweden Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Boah, das ist natürlich ziemlich fett...

Ich hab jetzt noch mal einen Speedtest gemacht, wo bei uns alle Ports mal offen waren (darum sind alle anderen von mir geposteten Ergebnisse nichtig, da diese unter Portsperren stattgefunden haben )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar immernoch nicht zufriedenstellend, weil immernoch knapp 30.000 kbit/s fehlen, aber doch recht passabel


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine Leitung. Aufgrund der Leitungslänge kann ich leider nur einen Bruchteil der Bandbreite meines Tarifs nutzen...


----------



## Darkrain9 (28. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss aber dazu sagen dass ich das mit meiner alten 800 MHz Gurke gemacht hab sodass die Werte nicht ganz richtig sind(obwohl die bandbreite stimmt^^).
Wenn ich meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut hab lass ich das nochmal laufen.

MfG

P.S.:Weiß einer warum er zu 10 MB Download Mangelhaft und zu 600 kbit upload gut bis sehr gut?o.O Wird mir irgendwie nicht so klar 10 MB runter sind schon ordentlich...eine große Demo von 2-3 GB hat man (wenn das der reale Downspeed ist^^) nach 3-4 Minuten aufm Rechner.

Also irgendwie denk ich die übertreiben es ein wenig mit High-End^^

MfG


----------



## Ace (28. Juli 2008)

Habe grade nochmal einen gemacht wie gesagt schwankt ganz schön hatte auch schon über 17000kb/s 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Juli 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> P.S.:Weiß einer warum er zu 10 MB Download Mangelhaft und zu 600 kbit upload gut bis sehr gut?o.O Wird mir irgendwie nicht so klar 10 MB runter sind schon ordentlich...eine große Demo von 2-3 GB hat man (wenn das der reale Downspeed ist^^) nach 3-4 Minuten aufm Rechner.
> 
> Also irgendwie denk ich die übertreiben es ein wenig mit High-End^^
> 
> MfG



Nicht ganz: 10Mbit/s = 10/8 Mb/s = 1.25MB pro Sekunde(8bit = 1byte wie jeder weiß )
In der Praxis ist das Maximum meist noch ein wenig niedriger.

Das Problem mit der einerseits mangelhaften und andererseits sehr guten Bewertung der Download-/Uploadgeschwindigkeit hatte ich im übrigen auch.(Post#190)
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der Speedtest den Down/Upload an der (falsch) erkannten Internetanbindung(16000Kbit/s) misst.


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. Juli 2008)

ich würd sagen das mit mangelhaft bis gut die qualität der Leitung angegeben wird.... also z.b. wieviele Pakete verloren gehen, oder wie gut halt das Signal (die Pakete sind) ist...
wie man bei manchen recht langsamen verbindungen sieht die ein gut erhalten.....


----------



## Elkhife (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das grade mal über wlan gemacht. Werd das aber bei Gelegenheit mal über meinem PC machen.

Das sollte eigentlich eine 25.00er Leitung sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (30. Juli 2008)

Der Speed IO Test ist sowieso Käse...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (2. August 2008)

Hier mal meins bin ganz zufrieden.

[URL=http://www.speed.io]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## Robär (2. August 2008)

Na wenn das nicht rockt: Download + Upload "sehr gut" - aha geil, merk da net so viel von 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

ISDN ? Das ist bitter....ich weiß wie das ist.
Wegen Glasfaser konnte ich auch lange kein DSL bekommen. Zum Glück geht seit einiger Zeit Kabel Internet  mittlerweile geht aber auch DSL 2000 

In der neuen PCGH steht ja was über DSL Alternativen wie Wimax drinne. Vll ist was für dich dabei.


----------



## Philster91 (2. August 2008)

Ich hab auch son "geilen" Anschluss.  Funk-Verbindungen sind echt sch... Aber ein Ping von 0ms , wieder diese Aussetzer in der Leitung. Und Upload-Rate höher als der Download-Stream, hat man auch nicht oft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber den Test fand ich auch nicht so toll, hatte letztens irdgendwo nen Test gefunden, da hatte ich in beide Richtungen rund 230 kBit/s, das ist für mich schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## Robär (2. August 2008)

Jaja ISDN, eine Pracht, lustige Sache die Leute von Wimax sind bei uns zu dumm zum planen, daher endet das Signal 2 Straßen vor mir...sehr bitter.


----------



## phaYne (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (10. November 2008)

Ich hab DSL 6000 bei der Telekom, aber wir bekommen bei uns nur 3000 zugesichert und darauf wird es beschränkt 

http://speed.io/pics/1317/8843/speed.io.png

Denkt ihr da kann man noch irgendwas machen weil 3000 bekommen wir ja perfekt rein.
Hab schon mal angerufen und in mehreren T-Punkts gefragt aber überall sagten sie es ist nicht mehr verfügbar, es wird aber nur anhand der der Leitungslänge errechnet aber nicht vor Ort gemessen.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (11. November 2008)

http://speed.io/pics/1321/8454/speed.io.png

würde mal sagen die files für den dl sind zu klein, das download ergebnis kommt nicht hin,

hier das ergebnis von Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobiMontana (11. November 2008)

16000er telecom vertrag und 768kbits durchsatz yüüüüaaaar!


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2008)

DSL 6000 bei Teleos. Reicht eigentlich für das meiste. Kenne so viele welche ADSL 2 haben und es so gut wie nie voll nutzen können.

Allerdings gibt es bei unseren Anbieter bald neue Tarife und dann ist es für mich günstiger wenn ich dann das 16tausender nehme.


----------



## maGic (11. November 2008)

"meine"  zu langsam bei Download, aber sauschnell bei Upload



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (11. November 2008)

Ich frag mich echt, ob ich Vadder überredet hab, dass ich dieses Weihnachten wirklich ne schnellere Leitung kriege... 
Schön wärs jedenfalls, selbst DSL 6k sollte schonmal genug sein...
Bin echt neidisch, wenn ich mir hier so manche Leitungen angucke... 
Naja... wird schon klappen... oder ich werd mit leben müssen.

Das hier ist mein Post 1.111 ... am 11.11.08. Um 21:11 ... 

e: Für alle Klicker: Ich hab seit dem 9.10.09 ne 32mbit Leitung ;D


----------



## Mojo (11. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgentwie variieren die Ergebnisse total.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (12. November 2008)

kann es eigentlich sein, das dieser spped.io test bei ca 30mbit down abriegelt? oder hat einer da deutlich mehr geschafft?
denn ich hab bei allen anderen test so um die 80mbit, siehe mein post von Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? um ein beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (12. November 2008)

Wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben ist das was bei dir download ist beim server der upload und so schnelle anbindungen müssen sich die server-betreiber auch leisten können.... Von der korrekten Funktionalität dieser Speedtests ganz zu schweigen.... Meiner Meinung nach kriegt man am zuverlässigsten raus ob die gesammtgeschwindigkeit stimmt, indem man von mehreren servern (verschiedener anbieter wenn möglich) größere Dateien runterlädt und dann schaut ob die summe der Downloadgeschwindigkeiten mit dem gewünschten Speed übereinstimmt...

Server die einem eine Recht hohe Downloadgeschwindigkeit ermöglchen sind z.b. die Tu-Chemitz und die Server von M$


----------



## 5ki11zzz (12. November 2008)

jo, auf normalen dl-servern hab ich zum teil auch schon 90 und 95 mbit geschafft, nur die 100 hab ich noch nie voll bekommen


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

mir war so McZonk hat doch schon die 55000kbit geknackt


----------



## Overlocked (12. November 2008)

Ich glaub, heute habe ich einen ganz guten Tag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Element009 (12. November 2008)

hm sehr gute leitung


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. November 2008)

Meine DSL-Leitung hat auch einen guten Tag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine hat nen schlechten Tag^^


----------



## Mojo (12. November 2008)

Element009 schrieb:


> hm sehr gute leitung



mal wieder ne hammer antwort von dir.
wie wärs wenn du deinen speed postest?


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Hier ist die Verbindung heute wiedermal bescheiden.



> Results from speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
> (Copied on 2008-11-12 20:27:37)
> Download: 28403 Kbit/s
> Upload : 13800 kbit/s
> ...


----------



## BullZeye (12. November 2008)

Bahh irgendwie ist meine Leitung langsaaaammmmmerr geworden 
Hatte vorher locker 15k naja hier das Ergebnis.

@redochs
Respekt 
Aber dein Ping ist wirklich mies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Die Leitung geht durch mehrere Lans und Router bis diese bei uns das Gelände verlässt.


----------



## MasterScorpion (13. November 2008)

VDSL50

http://www.speed.iohttp://speed.io/pics/1329/3339/speed.io.png
http://www.speed.iohttp://speed.io/pics/1329/3409/speed.io.png
http://www.speed.iohttp://speed.io/pics/1329/3484/speed.io.png
http://www.speed.iohttp://speed.io/pics/1329/3536/speed.io.png


----------



## emmaspapa (13. November 2008)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2008-11-13 16:24:16)
Download: 14062 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 961 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2720 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 27 ms

Gemessen mit aktiver Citrix-Verbindung und einigen anderen Firlefanz am laufen.

Zweiter Durchlauf

Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2008-11-13 16:27:06)
Download: 14488 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 950 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2717 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 25 ms


----------



## Tom3004 (13. November 2008)

http://speed.io/pics/1330/6971/speed.io.png
Das ist meine Alice DSL Leitung, also die von meinem Vater...xD 
Aber ich hab mal ne Frage, mein Ping ist beim Test bei 27 aber warum wenn ich Cod 4 spiele ist der Ping dann auf ca. 80-90 ?
Ich versteh das nicht, oder liegt das am Server, wer kann mir einen deutschen Server nennen ?
Oder kann es daran liegen das ich ein Wlan Netz habe ?


----------



## adler93 (13. November 2008)

Ich hab DSL 16.000 von 1und1 das ist dabei rausgekommen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das gut für 16.000er ? Hab da kein Plan.


----------



## Tom3004 (13. November 2008)

Warum hab ich einen Ping von 27 und adler 93 hat einen von 8 
Und meine Download und upload geschwindigkeiten sind viel besser  ???Warum ????


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. November 2008)

weil das zwei unterschiedliche paar schuhe sind... die maximale geschwindigkeit ist ja unabhängig vom weg der pakete.... der ping jedoch hängt stark von dem weg der pakete ab.

(so die kurzfassung^^)
ping ist ja nichts weiter als das messen der Zeit welches ein paket zum gegenüber und zurück braucht, und wenn man z.b. eine 100mbit/s leitung hat aber über 50 router und was weiß ich nicht muss brauch das einzelne paket halt länger als bei einem der eine 1mbit/s leitung hat und der aber am selben switch hängt wie das ziel. <--übertrieben


----------



## Ami1000 (14. November 2008)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2008-11-14 01:29:37)
Download: 765 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 235 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2760 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 27 ms

Meine verbindung ist ein shit wert
Kein wunder das ein 1 GB 8 Stunden dauert


----------



## 5ki11zzz (14. November 2008)

Ami1000 schrieb:


> Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
> (Kopiert am 2008-11-14 01:29:37)
> Download: 765 Kbit/Sek
> Upload : 235 kbit/Sek
> ...




dann ziehst du von beschissenen server, mit 765 kbit/s sind theorätisch 95,63kbyte/s möglich. daher 95,63 kbyte/s = 0,09145mbyte/s
0,09145 mbyte/s * 3600 sekunden (eine stunde) = 329,168mbyte in der stunde. somit würdest du für 1gbyte ca 3stunden brauchen und keine 8


----------



## jaytech (14. November 2008)

Arcor, 16.000er Leitung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ami1000 (14. November 2008)

@5ki11zzz

Theoretisch-Vielleicht
Aber ich habe nicht gerechnet sondern auf die uhr geschaut
Ich weiss nicht woran es liegt aber meine netzwerk teile sind:
20m langes Cat5e kabel
nForce610i mainboard mit 100MBit LAN
Und soviel ich weiߴmein DSL zugang ist schneller als das was meine verbindung schafft


----------



## Gast3737 (14. November 2008)

glaube er hat gewonnen:

hier der Speed vom MCZonk http://www.speedtest.net/result/273288532.png


----------



## Ami1000 (15. November 2008)

ach ja ich habe ein WoW Patch runtergeladen
Ich weiss nicht ob die 'nen beschissenen server haben


----------



## b0s (16. November 2008)

Hier mal meine T-Com 50er Leitung, die (überraschend) gut lubbt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://speed.io/pics/1340/5322/speed.io.png
http://speed.io/pics/1340/5409/speed.io.png

Nur beim UL hätt ich gern noch ein bisschen mehr


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2008)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/357650982.png

Sowas schimpft sich eine 16000er Leitung
Drecks Telekom


----------



## SCUX (20. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.speedtest.net/result/358916060.png
relativ normal für eine 6000er....


----------



## gettohomie (20. November 2008)

6000er hole mir bar eine von kabeldeutschland mir glaube 25000er
habe eigendlich AOL aber Alice gehört ja zu AOL


----------



## Fryman112 (20. November 2008)

hier is mal meins is zwar langsam aber egal


----------



## Sash (20. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustig ich wohn in Ennepetal, was ja bekanntlich näher an Düsseldorf liegt als an Frankfurt..

ka wie die das signel umleiten, jedenfalls gehts nach frankfurt schneller. hab ne 6mbit leitung bei arcor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsYciXx (21. November 2008)

Ich hab da auch was anzubieten...

http://speed.io/pics/1357/4008/speed.io.png

Die Leitung ist der Hammer!! 

Allerdings stimmen die Werte nicht...80MBit Fullduplex hat die Leitung und die erreich ich normalerweise auch. Weiß der Geier, wieso diese Speedtests nie ordentlich funzen. Völlig egal, welchen Test ich benutze, es kommt Grütze bei raus...vor allem liefern die alle unterschiedliche Werte.

Naja, dem DFN sei Dank!!


----------



## F1rewalker (21. November 2008)

Hier hab nochmal nen anderen Speedtest gemacht

Der Test is in KBits:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/359509604.png

83789 kb/s     33446 kb/s     24 ms

Das ganze nochmal in KBytes:

 10473.6 kB/s     4180.8 kB/s     24 ms      Frankfurt     ~ 500 km

Das ganze nochmal in MBytes:

  10.23 MB/s   4.08 MB/s   24 ms  Frankfurt ~ 500 km

Is denn hier irgendwo ne Rangliste???
Würd gern wissen wo ich stehe.


MFg.


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

du hast Internet über tv-Kabel oder ?


----------



## greenClarinet (22. November 2008)

Hmm... ich schreibs lieber extra hin ihr seht richtig 

Download: 36539 KBit/s
Upload: 9177 KBit/s
Connections: 2984
Ping: 22ms

Nur is bei mir nix da mit emule oder bittorrent^^


----------



## Rico-3000 (24. November 2008)

Hier mal mein Test...


----------



## Valermos (25. November 2008)

So, hier das Ergebnis meiner Leitung:

http://speed.io/pics/1374/1361/speed.io.png

Ich würde, sofern möglich, nur noch über TV-Kabel ins I-net gehen. Diese dünnen Kupferkabel bringens einfach nicht mehr...
Wobei ich oft nachmittags 5kbit weniger hab, aber reicht ja trotzdem noch immer!


----------



## b0s (25. November 2008)

Habe in meiner letzten Wohnung mit Kabel-Inet (auch Unitymedia) ebenfalls überaus positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hatte durch die bank etwas mehr Leistung als vorgesehen und Probleme traten auch keine auf.


----------



## msix38 (25. November 2008)

*****


----------



## msix38 (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> [URL]http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=40013486vx5mp5.gif
> [/URL]


 
yo alda, deine leitung brennt ja förmlich


----------



## msix38 (25. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo alda, deine leitung brennt ja förmlich





wie dat wohl geschafft hat?

http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/4995/40013486vx5mp5gn8.gif


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2008)

meiner sagt das... ping is ok
eig ist das n 6000er anschluss, sind aber zu weit weg vom verteiler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

PsYciXx schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was anzubieten...
> 
> http://speed.io/pics/1357/4008/speed.io.png
> 
> ...


JA is schon praktisch wenn man in Braunschweig stuidiert .


----------



## FuNzeL (28. November 2008)

So Leute, ich habe mal wieder einen Screen.
Die Upload-Rate wurde jetzt "etwas" erhöht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider haben wir jetzt nicht mehr so schnellen Download, aber wa solls, immer noch schnell genug


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (28. November 2008)

Ab 1.12 hab ich eine 30Mbit Leitung Screen folgt.


----------



## strelock (28. November 2008)

hab ne 6.000er Leitung. Reicht für meine Anwendungen vollkommen aus


----------



## Der_Herm (28. November 2008)

http://speed.io/pics/1448/8740/speed.io.png


----------



## msix38 (29. November 2008)

das is gar nichts...schaut mal hier...und das is kein witz:

Ihr Messergebnis - DSL Speedtest - COMPUTER BILD

normal ist das nicht...


----------



## fr33zZe (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja geht hald nicht besser bei uns...

is aber auch über wlan!

wo ist eigentlich das versprochene Ranking?

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. Dezember 2008)

wie kommt diese ip adresse da bitte hin?!


----------



## fr33zZe (6. Dezember 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> wie kommt diese ip adresse da bitte hin?!


soll n scherz sein für alle noobs wie den hier vllt schlägt ja deutschlands dümmster nochmal zu

Gruß,
Flo


ähh ja zu deiner Frage wie die dahin kommt: schonmal was von nem Proggi namens Photoshop gehört?


----------



## Las_Bushus (6. Dezember 2008)

Dacht ichs mir doch. haste aber gut bearbeitet fällt wirklich nicht auf 
Jaja.... der Bitchchecker.... einer der klassiker unter den informatiker "witzen"


----------



## CeresPK (6. Dezember 2008)

hmm dafür das erst nichtmal DSL 1000 bei uns verfügbar war ist das DSL 6000 was wir hier über W-Lan nutze nicht gerade langsam 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Dezember 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Jaja.... der Bitchchecker.... einer der klassiker unter den informatiker "witzen"


Und für alle, die es nicht kennen:

M4tr1x-Trilogie : Brain Farts : News : StopHipHop.de - Mehr Bildung für Rapper


----------



## fr33zZe (7. Dezember 2008)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und für alle, die es nicht kennen:
> 
> M4tr1x-Trilogie : Brain Farts : News : StopHipHop.de - Mehr Bildung für Rapper


Sry aber genau den link hab ich vorher schon gepostet!
Gruß, flo


----------



## Der_Herm (9. Dezember 2008)

könn ma vllt wida @ topic gehen?


----------



## ZoK (11. Dezember 2008)

Hidiho!! 

Hier der Vorteil den man hat, wenn man am Hochschulnetz hängt *harhar*  ...man lege ein besonderes Augenmerk auf den Hinweis "ungenügend" beim Upload^^

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6u9h-n-jpg.html


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie nehmen die virtuellen Schwanzvergleiche langsam überhand  egal, ich mach trotzdem mit ... *nen dicken 6000er Brocken auspack*

T-Com
TDSL 6000


edit: Das mit der IP hatte ich wohl gekonnt überlesen ... ist aber schon geändert


----------



## fr33zZe (11. Dezember 2008)

sry aber hatten wir nicht gesagt dass man die ip unkenntlich machen soll?
Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Biosman (15. Dezember 2008)

Ab Freitag habe ich Kabel Deutschland mit 32000 ner leitung


----------



## CentaX (15. Dezember 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> Ab Freitag habe ich Kabel Deutschland mit 32000 ner leitung



Eine Frage... Bei welchem Anbieter warst du vorher und wie lange hast du ohne Internet leben müssen?


----------



## Biosman (16. Dezember 2008)

Telekom, und hab ich immernoch^^ wird ein "Fliegender Wechsel"^^

Aber wäre auch so kein Problem, ein Nachbar hat ne offene 6k Leitung


----------



## CentaX (16. Dezember 2008)

lol, okay^^
Wir sind auch bei der Telekom, sollte sich vadder endlich dazu entscheiden, zu KD zu welchseln, könnts ja auch so klappen ...


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

das schnellste inet hab ich, ganze 699 download! (kbits, also 89kbyte^^)


----------



## marduk (16. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der FH  Der Download ist schneller, nur Speed.io kommt irgendwie nicht mit über 30mb klar... 

ein Speedtest von Zuhause leifer ich nach... VDSL 50!


----------



## Biosman (16. Dezember 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> lol, okay^^
> Wir sind auch bei der Telekom, sollte sich vadder endlich dazu entscheiden, zu KD zu welchseln, könnts ja auch so klappen ...



Immoment gib es 3 Monate Gratis 

Doppel Flatrate (Internet+Tele) und eine 32000ner leitung für 22,90 Euro im Monat ist echt nix^^ unschlagbar Günstig.

Dazu noch das geilste gerät:
*FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270  *



p.s ach ist es schön schon lannnnge Erwachsen zu sein und sich selber auszusuchen was man haben will und was nicht *G*


----------



## CentaX (16. Dezember 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> p.s ach ist es schön schon lannnnge Erwachsen zu sein und sich selber auszusuchen was man haben will und was nicht *G*



Das glaub ich dir gern ... -.-
Gott, DSL 2000 kann so ätzend sein... Wir leben in Berlin und bei uns gibts nichts schnelleres... Boah, das kann echt nur ein schlechter Scherz sein -.-


----------



## c0re (16. Dezember 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> Immoment gib es 3 Monate Gratis
> 
> Doppel Flatrate (Internet+Tele) und eine 32000ner leitung für 22,90 Euro im Monat ist echt nix^^ unschlagbar Günstig.
> 
> ...



Bin auch grade dabei meine Mutter dazu zu überreden von 20k auf 32k hochschalten zu lassen. Dann krieg ich immer zu hören: "Ja 20.000 reicht ja wohl". 

Bei den heutigen Demo-größen, welche nicht selten bei 2gb liegen, kann das Internet nicht schnell genug sein...


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (18. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Speedmeter, ich krieg aber meist mehr hin


----------



## Biosman (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier jetzt mein Neuer Speedtest.

Es schwankt immer etwas, und Ping ist normal auch so um 15 ms ~ (bekomme es aber grade nicht besser hin weil meine frau nicht aussem netz will -.- )

Anschluss ist Kabel Deutschland 32 Mbits




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Freak (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich dürfte wohl ne gute Connection-rate haben


----------



## Overlocked (22. Dezember 2008)

Iwie geht der Download nicht so richtig, mal schauen, ob wir mit 16plus was besseres hinbekommen, aber sonst ganz ok


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (23. Dezember 2008)

-.-


----------



## Willy Thunder (23. Dezember 2008)

Ne 20'000/1000 VDSL Leitung aus der Schweiz ^^, bei uns darfs eben immer etwas mehr sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich eine schlechte leitung zu dem teil. Komme nur auf 2-3mb/s. Bei anderem test hatte ich auch schon 6-7mb/s und maximal komme ich bis zu 10-12mb/s...


----------



## msix38 (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marduk (7. Januar 2009)

VDSL 50 T-Com..

nur in dem Test irgendwie recht lahm, sauge i.d.r mit 5,0 - 5,5MB pro Sekunde.


----------



## _HKT_ (7. Januar 2009)

Versatel DSL 6000


----------



## Ordeal (7. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheiss Ping geht mir bei CS jedes Mal auf die Eier 

TDSL6000 und WLAN per Repeater


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (31. Januar 2009)

Update:

Schon besser als die 1000er Leitung mit 900 kb/s oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (31. Januar 2009)

"Dorf-DSL" 2000
Wie krieg´ ich da ´ne bessere ping hin???

http://www.speed.iohttp://speed.io/pics/1650/9123/speed.io.png


----------



## Kr0n05 (31. Januar 2009)

Alles super, blos der Download nicht! Kotzt an! 16er leitung!

http://speed.io/pics/1650/9347/speed.io.png


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (31. Januar 2009)

Sry für OT, aber dein Nick passt einfach herrlich auf dein Ergebnis. 

"*highspeedping*u"


----------



## highspeedpingu (31. Januar 2009)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Sry für OT, aber dein Nick passt einfach herrlich auf dein Ergebnis.
> 
> "*highspeedping*u"


Das "highspeed" bezieht sich auf was anderes (sollte mal die OC Leidenschaft hervorheben)...


----------



## roadgecko (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2009)

DSL 3000 bei der Telekom, eigentlich ist der Upload schneller und der Ping ist auch um einiges besser. Downloadspeed war früher auch mal schneller, aber wird seit einiger Zeit immer langsamer, bekommen wohl immer mehr Leute hier DSL.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyBanana (2. Februar 2009)

Telekom Austria 2k:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (2. Februar 2009)

bei mir :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (4. Februar 2009)

Im Downstream erreiche ich nicht annähernd VDSL 50 Tempo.

http://speed.io/pics/1665/4178/speed.io.png


----------



## Spikos (4. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das bei DSL 6000.... -.-


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Februar 2009)

http://speed.io/pics/1666/2128/speed.io.png

Und das bei einer 16000er Entertain Leitung von der T-Com....


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2009)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> http://speed.io/pics/1666/2128/speed.io.pnghttp://speed.io/pics/1666/2128/speed.io.png
> 
> Und das bei einer 16000er Entertain Leitung von der T-Com....


So siehts bei mir mit ner 16000er Leitung auch aus


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Februar 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, hab mich nämlich beschwert. Weil bei 16000 Plus, müssen die 16Mbit garantiert sein. Haben mir vorm Haus jetzt die Leitung freigebuttelt und die Woche kommt die T-Com. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja V-DSL!!


----------



## fehe.dr (4. Februar 2009)

16er Alice Leitung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://speed.io/pics/1666/2725/speed.io.png


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2009)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, hab mich nämlich beschwert. Weil bei 16000 Plus, müssen die 16Mbit garantiert sein. Haben mir vorm Haus jetzt die Leitung freigebuttelt und die Woche kommt die T-Com. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja V-DSL!!


Ich hab in einer Woche auch 16000+ und wenn es dann nicht schnell genug ist, dann donnerts


----------



## CrazyBanana (7. Februar 2009)

Bei mir in der Schule:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte aber auch schon mal über 40000 down

Edit: an meiner Schule ist (meines Wissens) eine 100M Standleitung


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (7. Februar 2009)

lol??


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Februar 2009)

Was ist den das für eine Leitung an deiner Schule ?


----------



## D.I.Y (10. Februar 2009)

Ich find das ja mal geil wie sich manche hier aufregen, dass sie nur 14000 oder 2000 haben!

Ich hab 384!  (das aber wenigstens stabil)


----------



## mofo45 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Alice DSL 6000
http://speed.io/pics/1691/7761/speed.io.png
PS: Könnt ihr mir schreiben wie ich alles aus meiner Leitung raus holen kann ?


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Februar 2009)

ALso @mofo45
Deine DSL ist doch voll okay. Fast läuft sie auf Maximum... Hier mein Speed Test... 
Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-02-11 19:13:57)
Download: 12551 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 978 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2835 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 26 ms


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

Also, dass kam bei mir  raus


----------



## bobby (11. Februar 2009)

So langsam oder schnell ist es bei mir:
http://speed.io/pics/1697/6169/speed.io.png


----------



## CrazyBanana (11. Februar 2009)

@jetzaber wäre schön wenn du eine Liste machen könntest
da der 20.5 schon vorbei ist sollte das kein problem sein


----------



## Overlocked (11. Februar 2009)

Zur Zeit: 
14000k/bits down 
1023 Up 
Ping von 23ms 
2700 Cennections pm

Bald:
VDSL 50k


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Februar 2009)

Heißt 50k 50000k/bits down oder wie, kann mir das jemand erklären =?


----------



## Overlocked (11. Februar 2009)

50000k/bits down
10000k/bits up


----------



## b0s (13. Februar 2009)

Wobei du diese Werte niemals ganz erreichen wirst.
Wir haben auch die 50er Leitung, erreichen aber "nur" ~45 MBit/s down und ca. 9 up.
Bei 6 MBit/s machen 5 mehr oder weniger mit Sicherheit noch einiges aus, bei 45 nicht so wirklich


----------



## Slowfinger (17. Februar 2009)

Hier meine Leitung

http://speed.io/pics/1718/4281/speed.io.png

reicht aus denke ich


----------



## Memono (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll man dazu noch sagen ...


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Februar 2009)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-02-18 22:44:59)
Download: 32368 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 2498 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2713 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 16 ms

und :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (18. Februar 2009)

Habe Kabel Deutschland und erreiche:

21316kb/s Down
1638kb/s Up
2742p/m
25ms

EG


----------



## Uziflator (19. Februar 2009)

Hab imoment nur ne 1K Leitung sollte aber bald eine 6k Leitung sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N1lle (19. Februar 2009)

http://speed.io/pics/1727/7470/speed.io.png
normal bin ich so bei 7400 mit meim 6000er, wohn net umsonst 20 meter vom knotenpunkt weg


----------



## Gohan (19. Februar 2009)

Und meins:

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-02-19 15:47:32)
Download: 14170 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 777 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2745 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 21 ms


----------



## El-Hanfo (19. Februar 2009)

Hab ne 2k Leitung.
Erst im Sommer gibts was schnelleres 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Seppelchen (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich bezahle nur eine 2000er Leitung, aber offensichtlich hat die Telekom hier mehr freigeschaltet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Test wurde einfach ohne Vorbereitungen gestartet...


----------



## Overlocked (22. Februar 2009)

@b0s Erreichen kannst du sogar 52k, doch in diesem Fall darf die Leitung (Kupfer) nicht länger als 30 Meter ab dem DSLAM sein. Unser VDSL DSLAM steht 70 Meter weg


----------



## Tom3004 (24. Februar 2009)

Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2009-02-24 17:29:39)
Download: 12811 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 965 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2819 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 27 ms
Das ist meine Leitung...ein bisschen langsamer als DSL 16000 aber kann auch mit dem W-Lan zusammen hängen...


----------



## benjasso (24. Februar 2009)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-02-24 17:57:29)
Download: 21421 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 1860 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2647 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 26 ms

Ist aber ziemlich lahm der Server.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/417449260.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal was eben so an Up- und Download ging.


----------



## kc1992 (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja also ich finds nicht so prickelnd ursprünglich sollte unsere Leitung mal 6k hergeben jetzt 4.5 aber ich kriege nur 2.8 supii -.-'http://speed.io/pics/1749/8389/speed.io.png


----------



## Blaubaer (24. Februar 2009)

Hier meine Ergebnisse:

Download: 5740 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 537 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2883 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 22 ms

Hab ne freenet.de 6000er Leitung, die glücklicherweiße nach einigen Startproblemen jetzt doch seit längerer Zeit ohne Probleme funktioniert!


----------



## Mosed (3. März 2009)

So siehts bei mir aus.

Einstellungen? - Vista Standard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So lässt sich gemütlich surfen.


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2009)

Da ich für meine Frage nicht unbedingt ein neues Thema eröffnen will und das hier auch was mit Speed zu tun hat, vllt kann mir ja einer den Unterschied erklären, warum der DSL-Manager von T-Online mehr anzeigt als das Dowload-Fenster vom FF3?? 

MfG


----------



## benjasso (5. März 2009)

Was läuft denn noch so im Hintergrund? Ein bisschen Differenz ist immer, da wegen der Protokolle und so mehr übertragen werden muss. Firefox zeigt mMn nur das an, was an reinen Daten die zur Datei gehören kommt. Aber wenn es so über 3k sind und Firefox nur 200 bekommt, kann da was nicht stimmen.


----------



## b0s (5. März 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> @b0s Erreichen kannst du sogar 52k, doch in diesem Fall darf die Leitung (Kupfer) nicht länger als 30 Meter ab dem DSLAM sein. Unser VDSL DSLAM steht 70 Meter weg



Ah, wow, das wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Kann man das selbst irgendwie herausfinden, wie viel Strecke zwischen DSLAM und Hausanschluss liegen?


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Was läuft denn noch so im Hintergrund? Ein bisschen Differenz ist immer, da wegen der Protokolle und so mehr übertragen werden muss. Firefox zeigt mMn nur das an, was an reinen Daten die zur Datei gehören kommt. Aber wenn es so über 3k sind und Firefox nur 200 bekommt, kann da was nicht stimmen.


Im Hintergrund läuft nur das, was man sieht, also der FF3 mit diversen Instanzen, finds schon merkwürdig... is auch schwer einzuschätzen, wie schnell das ist.

MfG


----------



## K3n$! (7. März 2009)

Moin Moin, 

hier auch mal meine Werte ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist das normal ?

9600kb/s bei bestellten 16000 ?

Die FritzBox zeigt 11000 an und sagt mir das am DSLAM 18000 maximal möglich wären.

Kann man da noch was machen ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## jaeo1994 (7. März 2009)

Hier meine sch... 1mbit leitung:


----------



## IcE*T (10. März 2009)

http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/connection955761c8jpg.jpg

http://s2.imgimg.de/thumbs/connection955761c8jpg.2.jpg

hier meine daten


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. März 2009)

Hier in Deutschland sind allerhöchstens meines Wissens maximal 32000 verfügbar..

Aber in China, die schon viel weiter bei der Entwicklung sind, haben flächendeckend ganze 100000-Leitungen!!!!!!! *wuah! das musste ich am loswerdne xD

Aber sone Leitung is schon echt extrem man! Die will ich..

Ich hab ne richtig schlechte Leitung


----------



## Mosed (11. März 2009)

@DIVINITY: Nein, stimmt nicht. 
Da, wo VDSL verfügbar ist, gibt es ~50 MBit und im norddeutschen Raum gibt es Wilhelm Tel. Da ist bei einer Doppelflat ein 30 MBit Anschluss das Minimum (!) was du bekommst. Für 10€ mehr bekommste eine 100MBit. Und da Wilhelm Tel bis ins haus Glasfaser legt, kommt die Geschwindigkeit auch an.

aber relativ Flächendeckend dürfte 32 MBit das höchste sein (die Kabelanbieter) und sonst die 16.000er.


----------



## killer89 (11. März 2009)

Was aber bringt mir eine 100Mbit-Leitung, wenn ich nirgendwo mit dem Speed laden kann? 
Ansonsten richtig, Wilhelm Tel ist hier oben relativ bekannt und bringt wohl auch gute Leistung, hach wie gern hätt ich 16k... das würd mir ja schon reichen  (hab knapp 2 Mbit...)

MfG


----------



## optisana (11. März 2009)

wenn wilhelm tel nur mal auch private haushalte außerhalb wenn mehrparteien-wohneinheiten anschließen würde... deren angebote würde ich sofort nehmen, aber das wird wohl noch etwas dauern..


----------



## Imm0 (11. März 2009)

Mit 3000 werd ich die wohl nich haben leider wird nur dort die Infrastruktur aufgebaut wo es sich auch finanziell rentiert


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2009)

@b0s Schaue einfach nach den großen Kästen, die die Telekom aufgestellt hat-> LINK und LINK


----------



## Michse1000 (11. März 2009)

bei mir aufm dorf sind 16000 das höchste, und effektiv kommen meistens sogar nur 12000 an...


----------



## Overlocked (12. März 2009)

Netztüberlastung^^ Mach mal einen Test am Abend, da kommt dann mehr an^^


----------



## Soulsnap (12. März 2009)

Eins ist ja wohl klar... Die schnellste Leitung hat die Telekom


----------



## Mosed (12. März 2009)

optisana schrieb:


> wenn wilhelm tel nur mal auch private haushalte außerhalb wenn mehrparteien-wohneinheiten anschließen würde...



Machen sie doch?! Verwandte von mir in Norderstedt haben WT und WT hat oder besser gesagt erschließt derzeit Alveslohe - hier sind fast alles Einfamilienhäuser...



Imm0 schrieb:


> leider wird nur dort die Infrastruktur aufgebaut wo es sich auch finanziell rentiert



Was scheinbar im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Die Telekom meinte, es lohnt nicht einen DSL Verteiler für 1000 Haushalte hier in Alveslohe aufzubauen. Tja, komisch, dass Wilhelm Tel meint, es lohnt sich in ganz Alveslohe ein Glasfasernetz einzubuddeln und alle Häuser zum Nulltarif und ohne Mindestlaufzeit anzuschliessen.

Was da wohl der größere finanzielle Aufwand ist?


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. März 2009)

Ich wohne in Berlin, ich weiß ncih wovon ihr grad redet ey xD

Wilhelm tel, internetanbieter?!?!

Naja egal bei mir sind nur 2000 oder 3000 

Diese 100 MBit sind so gemeint das extrem viele Leute auf einer Leitung laden, deswegen haben die 100 MBit, bei denen funzt das schon
Die können online zocken ohne i-wann mal einen ruckler zu haben, also wennse dazu auch ncoh die entsprechene Hardware haben^^

2 KM von mri entfernt hat Kabel Deutschland ausgebaut udn da sind 32000 verfügbar
Die hätten wir auch bekommen wenn die auch beii uns ncoh ausgebaut hätten ey...! Ich könnte mcih übelst aufregen, aber das nützt ja nichts -.-


----------



## D4ggy (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zufrieden. Habe eine 16k Leitung und kann sie voll ausschöpfen


----------



## Minga_Bua (16. März 2009)

Auf Arbeit 16k dsl

Download: 15089 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 996 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2866 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 11 ms

Heut Abend post ich meine von Daheim noch ^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. März 2009)

Daheim ebenfalls 16k dsl von T-Online

Download: 13999 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 1003 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2933 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 26 ms


----------



## overkill_KA (17. März 2009)

Eig 16000er aber hier an dem PC nur WLAN bin trozdem zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2009)

*Mobil UMTS Card *

nach dem ich etwas an der Software rum geschraubt habe  ,
 so wie Extra Antenne habe  

(kann aber auch sein, das der Provider selber noch etwas nach gebessert hat ?)

komme ich nahe zu auf etwas über  DSL 3000 Geschw.  
Bild als  Beweis


----------



## Mosed (23. März 2009)

Das derzeitige Maximum bei UMTS mit HSDPA liegt bei 7,2 Mbits. Wie viel man erreicht hängt dann damit zusammen, welches Netz man nutzt und wo man es nutzt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. März 2009)

1&1 aber noch mit T-Com ISDN


----------



## AdeE (23. März 2009)

Tag,

Arcor DSL 6.000. Nicht die schnellste hier, aber sie läuft und läuft ...


----------



## ejbs (24. März 2009)

16000er bei KabelBW, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2009)

@ dstroyurgame: hast dich nicht eventuell im Treat geirrt ?


----------



## majorguns (24. März 2009)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-03-23 22:10:03)
Download: 5818 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 520 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2579 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 24 ms

Hätte gerne was schnelleres aber mein Vater ist anderer Meinung  
Komme bei Downloads oft an die Grenze beispielsweise bei Rapidshare etc 
Aber zum zocken reicht´s hab immer niedrige Ping


----------



## EGThunder (28. März 2009)

Kleines Update. Bin jetzt mit W-Lan Unterwegs... vorher mit D-Lan. 

EG


----------



## eSpox (29. März 2009)

Was war hier jetzt bisher die schnellste? 

Also hat einer schon ne 50k Leitung gepostet?

Hab bis jetzt keine gesehen sonst leg ich mal nach mit der 50k Leitung und ich meine eine 50k Leitung wo auch 50k ankommen.


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (30. März 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> @b0s Erreichen kannst du sogar 52k, doch in diesem Fall darf die Leitung (Kupfer) nicht länger als 30 Meter ab dem DSLAM sein. Unser VDSL DSLAM steht 70 Meter weg



Wow 52K ! Wie unglaublich schnell, da ist ja sogar mein Internetzugang(EDGE) mit 84 Kbit/s im Download und 40 Kbit/s im Upload schneller. Dafür brauche ich kein teures VDSL.


----------



## Mosed (30. März 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> @b0s Erreichen kannst du sogar 52k, doch in diesem Fall darf die Leitung (Kupfer) nicht länger als 30 Meter ab dem DSLAM sein.



und das nur, weil die Telekom zu geizig ist, Glasfaser bis ins Haus zu legen. Wenn dann macht man sowas richtig. In 10 Jahren müssen die dann wieder buddeln, weil auch die 30m Kupfer zu weit sind, um Gigabitanschlüsse zu realisieren. ^^

Wobei das vermutlich nicht mal mit 100Mbit funktioniert. 

Aber das ist ja die typische deutsche Mentalität. Wenn etwas knapp wird, dann wird erweitert - aber nur so, dass es für das aktuelle gerade reicht.

Bloß nicht an die Zukunft denken.


----------



## Overlocked (30. März 2009)

Stell dir mal die Kosten vor, in jedem Haus Glasfaserkabel zu verlegen So ist das ganze aber auch sehr human. Du zahlst mit VDSL 50 68€ im Monat, 3er Flat.


----------



## Mosed (30. März 2009)

kann nicht so teuer sein. "mein" 1000 haushalte dorf wurde gerade von einem örtlichen anbieter mit Glasfaser ausgerüstet - zum Nulltarif für die Anwohner.

Telefon und DSL Flat mit 100Mbit und Kabel TV für 53€ - Ätsch   - wir haben nur die 30Mbit Version genommen für 10€ weniger.


----------



## eSpox (30. März 2009)

Soll ichs jetzt posten oder nicht

Ich höre da blassen Neit


----------



## msix38 (31. März 2009)

270.000 kb/s. Da stimmt doch was nicht mit der Leitung.


----------



## Overlocked (2. April 2009)

Der Trick ist alt^^

Glasfaser aus der Dose, das will ich auch noch erleben Vor allem kommt dann die komplette Bandbreite an


----------



## push@max (2. April 2009)

Leider geht bei mir nicht mehr wie 6000.


----------



## Blueennifer (2. April 2009)

so leute jetzt hab ich mal was für euch hat ne kumpel gestern gehabt und jetzt könnt ihr ja mal raten was er für eine leitung hat


----------



## Overlocked (2. April 2009)

50 Mbit VDSL. Anders haette er nie 42 Mbit hinbekommen, sofern das stimmt...


----------



## Declaime (2. April 2009)

(Kopiert am 2009-04-02 23:06:43)
Download: 23709 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 1468 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2770 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 19 ms


----------



## Overlocked (2. April 2009)

Du bist bei Kabel Deutschland oder direkt Glasfaser?


----------



## Blueennifer (2. April 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> 50 Mbit VDSL. Anders haette er nie 42 Mbit hinbekommen, sofern das stimmt...



ja also das mit den 42 Mbit stimmt schon aber er hat keine 50er leitung und es ist dabei auch nichts gefaikt oder so alles echt


----------



## eSpox (3. April 2009)

Mein Freund bekommt aus VDSL Telecom 50k Leitung auch 48,7 k raus, das zu der Zeit wo sein Bruder noch im Netz war also schon ganz jut.


----------



## Bu11it (3. April 2009)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-04-03 08:28:12)
Download: 19986 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 9154 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 1463 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 44 ms


----------



## Biosman (3. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Telefon und DSL Flat mit 100Mbit und Kabel TV für 53€ - Ätsch   - wir haben nur die 30Mbit Version genommen für 10€ weniger.



Warum das denn? konntest dich nicht durchsetzen oder was?^^ lol...


----------



## Ecle (3. April 2009)

@Hbfe614 Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche war hier sogar schon 100k


----------



## Mosed (3. April 2009)

Biosman schrieb:


> Warum das denn? konntest dich nicht durchsetzen oder was?^^ lol...



Weil meine Eltern das zahlen und ich wenig Gründe kenne, die eine 100Mbit rechtfertigen (und bei weniger Technik begeisterten zieht)...




Overlocked schrieb:


> 50 Mbit VDSL. Anders haette er nie 42 Mbit hinbekommen, sofern das stimmt...



Das was Firefox da anzeigt sind keine 42MBit/s, sondern 42 MByte/s. Ensprechend ist das eine falsche Berechnung von Firefox, oder der Typ hat eine Leitung mit mehr als 300Mbit.


----------



## NCphalon (3. April 2009)

Wir ham 32mbit Kabel Deutschland (TV, telefon un Inet Flat für 20€/Monat :p) allerdings hab ich hier oben mit WLAN bisher ma höchstens mit 2,2MB/s. gesaugt, was doch recht weit vom maximum entfernt is, meistens hab ich so 200-600KB/s. Upstream hab ich als rekord so um die 190KB/s. un der Ping schwankt so zwischen 15 un 25ms.

Immernoch besser als mein altes DSL384 xD


----------



## joerndi (3. April 2009)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-04-03 15:42:16)
Download: 31919 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 2495 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2728 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 11 ms


----------



## msix38 (3. April 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Der Trick ist alt^^



Was denn für´n Trick!?


----------



## NCphalon (3. April 2009)

bei dem speedtest hatte ich 2,5Mbit down^^ wie machst du das?^^


----------



## darkfabel (3. April 2009)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-04-03 20:06:08)
Download: 11250 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 923 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 1500 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 26 ms


----------



## Overlocked (3. April 2009)

270.000 kbtis. Bei wieistmeineip gehst du einfach von der Ergebnisseite zurück und schon erreichst du solche Geschwindigkeiten. Ich könnte mir auch einen 480 Mbit Anschluss zaubern


----------



## Mosed (3. April 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> bei dem speedtest hatte ich 2,5Mbit down^^ wie machst du das?^^



Ich tippe mal auf 2,5 MByte/s ?! Wäre sonst extrem wenig.

Speedtest.net wirft immer andere Ergebnisse aus.

Test 1: Groningen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test 2: Groningen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test 3: Groningen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ergebnis 2 stimmt am Ehestens. 30Mbit.

(Wieso kann man keine Grafiken einbinden?)


----------



## NCphalon (3. April 2009)

nene, 2.5xx Kbit/s.

das höchste was ich mit em speedtest jemals erreicht hab warn knapp 12 mbit mit speedtest.net un das höchste überhaupt warn ca. 18mbit als ich was von chip.de oder so geladen hab...


----------



## Schrotti (9. April 2009)

VDSL 50 noch mit dem Speedport W721V. Den W920V habe ich hier schon liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert irgendwie speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest nicht...
Geht´s bei euch ?
MfG; TOm


----------



## grubsnek (9. April 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert irgendwie speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest nicht...
> Geht´s bei euch ?
> MfG; TOm



nein bei mir funktioniert er momentan auch nicht.


----------



## Overlocked (9. April 2009)

Ich hatte gerade eine 3k kbits Rate, bei 16plus... 

@schrotti Du hat auch das Problem, bei dem der 721V ab 38k limitiert. Das Problem ist bekannt, allerdings ist es mit einem Firmwareupdate behebbar. Aber auch mit limitiert der Router, sobald der Media Receiver eingeschaltet ist und reserviert die restliche Bandbreite für das Fernsehen.
Kämpfe auch zur Zeit mit dem 721V^^


----------



## Hackslash (10. April 2009)

So ihr ganzen Angeber hier jetzt kommt meine Imbaleitung 

http://speed.io/pics/1923/6978/speed.io.png


----------



## Overlocked (10. April 2009)

*schnell weglauf* Wie kannst du das nur aushalten


----------



## Tom3004 (10. April 2009)

Ein Freund von mir Downloadet höchstens mit 150kb/s . 
Da musst du weglaufen...


----------



## Hackslash (10. April 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> *schnell weglauf* Wie kannst du das nur aushalten



Hat halt nich jeder ne Glasfaseranbindung oder ne VST um die Ecke stehen...


----------



## Overlocked (10. April 2009)

Aber da wird es wohl was besseres als DSL 2000 geben? Andere Option wäre Kabel^^


----------



## Hackslash (10. April 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Aber da wird es wohl was besseres als DSL 2000 geben? Andere Option wäre Kabel^^



Nur mal um das zu berichtigen es ist DSL 3k...
Und ja gibt es aber erst wenn ich in 101 Tagen die scheiss TCom kündige..
Dann hab ich 12 Mbit...
Die Option Kabel kannste vergessen da kein Kabelanschluss gelegt worden ist...


----------



## Overlocked (12. April 2009)

OK, das ist schlecht.


----------



## D.I.Y (12. April 2009)

LOOL, also wenn du da wegläufst weiß ich auch nich! 

ICH wäre froh, wenn ich eine 3k Leitung hätte.

Ich hab nämlich nur 384 also ca 45 kb/s im Download!!!

Kabel geht bei mir auch nicht da ich sowas nicht habe...


Naja, ich kann nur sagen: Scheiß Dorf!

Aber da wir bald eh umziehn ist das nich so schlimm


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Hab TDSL 16k (glasfaser).
Bekomme aber eig immer 2,2 Mb/s down und ca.  0,8 MB/s up
Ping ca. 20 ms

Iwie die Leitung ned normal


----------



## Hackslash (12. April 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> LOOL, also wenn du da wegläufst weiß ich auch nich!
> 
> ICH wäre froh, wenn ich eine 3k Leitung hätte.
> 
> ...



Ist alles abf***, nur weil Deutschland das Zeitalter des Internets verpennt hat haben alle gammelkacke....
Guckt euch Japan an >1 Gbit Standard also was geht hier bitte ab???

greeets


----------



## Overlocked (12. April 2009)

Fragt sich nur was 1 Gbit bringt. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Server so schnell unterstützen, außerdem brauchst du für sowas Glasfaser, du kannst nicht eben Glasfaser im Haus zu PCs verlegen.


----------



## Equilibrium (14. April 2009)

Ich hab die schnellste Leitung ever


----------



## Tomateeeee (14. April 2009)

CHEATER !!!!!! will auch haben deine aufgebohrte 16er leitung ...


----------



## Equilibrium (14. April 2009)

Wird wohl ein messfehler sein! Aber schaut irgendwie schon Geil aus


----------



## Mosed (14. April 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> außerdem brauchst du für sowas Glasfaser, du kannst nicht eben Glasfaser im Haus zu PCs verlegen.



Im Haus reicht dafür Gigabit-LAN kabel - ich hab hier ein Cat6a Kabel, dass für 10 GBits spezifiziert ist.


----------



## Overlocked (15. April 2009)

OK, das würd reichen. Frage mich, wann wohl die ersten RJ45 Glasfaserkabel, bezahlbare, für den Heimanwender rauskommen...


----------



## fr33zZe (16. April 2009)

RJ45 und Glasfaser? wie soll das funktioniern!?


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (16. April 2009)

A/D Wandler!?


----------



## Overlocked (17. April 2009)

Stecker^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2009)

Hier ist mal meine Geschwindigkeit (angehängt).


----------



## taks (17. April 2009)

Hier von mir zu Hause.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich direkt am Internet-Backbone messe, komm ich ned über 50Mbits. Die sollten mal die internationalen Verbindungen verbessern, immer diese benachteiligung von Ausländern...


----------



## Overlocked (21. April 2009)

Das ist das Resultat von VDSL 50 mit laufenden Media Receiver^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. April 2009)

tjahahaha
nein, geht ganz einfach, 1. messen 2. zurück klicken und erneut messen lassen, da die download daten schon im cache sind, gehts halt schneller


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Mai 2009)

Die 20000er Leitung von KabelBW
Ihr Messergebnis - DSL Speedtest - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Mai 2009)

[URL]http://speed.io/pics/2058/4188/speed.io.png[/URL]

hab 18 mbit oder 16 mbit weiss ich nicht mehr genau .aber es reicht .

für den preis 30 euro Telefon und DSL Flat


Und je weniger der Ping dester besser oder ?


----------



## fr33zZe (27. Mai 2009)

ja beim ping ist geringer besser!


----------



## netheral (27. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein "DSL 16000". Gerade läufts mittelprächtig, aber in 2 Std. wird der Downstream bei ca. 500 liegen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CE7NIK (27. Mai 2009)

http://speed.io/pics/2063/4405/speed.io.png

nicht schlecht würd ich sagen 

@ DSL 6000


----------



## rabit (27. Mai 2009)

Hi together!
Hab ne 20.000 Leitung.
Denke ergebnis ist mittelmässig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CE7NIK (27. Mai 2009)

habn besten ping aahaah


----------



## rabit (27. Mai 2009)

@ce7nik
Weist ja kommt leider immer drauf an wann man den test macht.
Aber 11ms ist recht gut


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Mai 2009)

nochmal die 20000er Leitung von KabelBW. [URL=http://www.speed.io]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]
Und das für nur 30€ im Monat

PS: auch ein 11er Ping


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Ist n guter preis ich hab ne 20 tausender, Digitalfernsehen und Telefon deutsches Festnetz frei für 35 € auch gut oder


----------



## McZonk (28. Mai 2009)

Jammi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linus73 (29. Mai 2009)

http://speed.io/pics/2067/8046/speed.io.png


----------



## CE7NIK (30. Mai 2009)

yayaaa


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich würd eindeutig sagen ich hab hier das beste i-net von allen *lachflash*


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2009)

das ist dochmal ne Leitung

und auf dem zweiten Bild^^ die sollten mal die Rechtschreibprüfung einschalten 


btw hat schon jmd nen guten VDSL 50 Speedtest gefunden oder einfach mal nachts um 2 nochmal testen^^


----------



## KempA (10. Juli 2009)

ich bin zufrieden (bei uns im ort gibt es erst seit 2 monaten dsl vorher hatte ich 56k modem)

http://speed.io/pics/2206/5813/speed.io.png


----------



## midnight (10. Juli 2009)

6mbit. Könnten mehr sein, aber man nimmt, was man kriegen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far


----------



## msix38 (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zufrieden


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2009)

So, endlich xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab 758 kbit/s download und 128kbit/s upload XD


----------



## Holzhammer (15. Juli 2009)

Hab ne 16k leitung bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden



Greetz


----------



## fpsJunkie (15. Juli 2009)

kabel Deutschland. eigentlich mit 32 M/bits versprochen. nachts max. 12
außerdem hab ich chrome und nicht Safari, was solln dass?


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2009)

haste vllt WLAN?


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2009)

Mach die IP Adresse raus 

Gruß


----------



## Tymant (15. Juli 2009)

ich weiß nich ob das zählt... aber an meinem rechner im geschäft hab ich das ergebnis mal gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuhause hab ich auf jeden fall nur dsl 2k 

aber DAS ergebnis hat glaub ich sonst niemand mehr 

und hier meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (16. Juli 2009)

puh, danke. das bild bearbeite ich und stells wieder ein. ja ich habe w-lan, warum?


----------



## Las_Bushus (17. Juli 2009)

weil wlan bei guter signalstärke/-qualität nicht wirklich viel mehr als 16mbit/s her macht. Der rest der 54mbit/s geht für den WLan Verschlüsselungsoverhead drauf.... also liegts nicht unbedingt an der Leitung 

Und zur dicksten Leitung auf Arbeit, 320mbit/s find ich ganz i.o.
Für zu hause reicht mir meine 6mbit/s Leitung total aus (und die liegen da auch an)


----------



## fpsJunkie (17. Juli 2009)

ok. meine signalstärke ist allerdings immer schwach.
liegt an dem stahlbeton.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juli 2009)

45kbps download, upload will ich gar nicht wissen ^^


----------



## NCphalon (18. Juli 2009)

das is ja lahmer als modem^^

(oder vetauscht da jemand mit der 384k leitung ma wieder bit un Byte?^^)

@PC-freak: bei mir hat der umstieg von WLAN auf LAN bei speedtest.net satte 29mbit mehr gebracht xD


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2009)

ich komme knapp über DSL 5000 Geschw., irgendwas zwichen 4500 und 5500
UMTS, das genügt und reicht für meine Zwecke mehr als genug, lt . Provider  ist nur Dsl 2000  oder 4000 möglich


----------



## TheWitcher79 (19. Juli 2009)

Hab zwei Anschlüsse. Der eine ist aufn Dorf mitten in der Pampa mit vollen 16000kbit ! Den anderen in meiner Zweitwohnung in Frankfurt am Main mit lächerlichen DSL 1000 (mit bis zu 384kbit) soviel zu Großstadt und VDSL - Märchen


----------



## fpsJunkie (19. Juli 2009)

das blöde ist bloß das wir bei uns nur son bescheuertes kabel verlegt haben dass höchsten vielleicht 10 M/bits schafft, da ist W-LAN doch noch besser.


----------



## ole88 (19. Juli 2009)

muss ich doch mal wieder testen, etz wo ich angeblich 16000+ hab


----------



## amdintel (19. Juli 2009)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Hab zwei Anschlüsse. Der eine ist aufn Dorf mitten in der Pampa mit vollen 16000kbit ! Den anderen in meiner Zweitwohnung in Frankfurt am Main mit lächerlichen DSL 1000 (mit bis zu 384kbit) soviel zu Großstadt und VDSL - Märchen


kann ich auch nur bestätigen,
wenn was möglich ist, dann eine sau lahme 1000 Leistung , 
wo ich mich dann gleich 2 Jahre binden soll, für diesen DSL  Schrott !
Kabel Deutschland will hier keinen Anschluss schalten , obwohl Kabel TV vorhanden ist (Großstadt) und DSL gibt es hier sop git wie nicht in
meiner Wohngegend , es interessiert die Provider einfach nicht , 
dafür funktioniert UMTs/HSDP ganz gut , die ein zigste lösung, 
wenn man nicht mit einem 56 K Modem und teuren I-Net Kosten ins Web will und da haben sich jetzt alle Provider noch was dolles einfallen lassen, es wird bereits schon ab 5 GB Daten Volumen bei einer 4  Wochen Flat auf GPRs gedrosselt , Telekom, D2 und O2,
es intressiert die Provoder auch nicht, das man gerne ins Web. will und den PC hin und wieder Updaten muss, MS.Sicherheits Pachtes , Treiber ,
so das ich wieder auf meine alte Tages Flat ausweichen musste . 
Man wird hier also in Deutschland so richtig behindert, 
bei der Informations Freiheit Internet ...wenn man ins I-Net will.


----------



## Overlocked (19. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein neustes Ergebnis...


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein DSL4000, sollte es zumindest sein.
Mehr gibt die Leitung nicht her


----------



## S_Fischer (19. Juli 2009)

[URL]http://speed.io/pics/2234/1236/speed.io.png

eine 26000/1000 er via Kabel Deutschland, ich hoffe das ich bald die 32000er bekomme 1000er upload is doch arg zäh.[/URL]


----------



## NCphalon (19. Juli 2009)

den 2000er upload bekommste meistens voll ausgereizt, bei megaupload komm ich auf ca. 236KB/s


----------



## push@max (19. Juli 2009)

Mein Vertrag endet dieses Jahr...dann wird von 6000 dicke aufgestockt...so langsam kommen mir die 6000 langsam vor


----------



## tommy-n (20. Juli 2009)

So, ich hab nen Strato Anschluss, also im Prinzip freenet oder seit neustem eben 1&1, das kann man ja zur Zeit sehen wie man will .

Beim downloaden geht es bis maximal 1,4MB pro Sekunde bei voller Auslastung der Leitung, damit kann man leben .


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagen wir so: Meistens scheitert man an der maximalen Geschwindkeit der Server.


----------



## Overlocked (21. Juli 2009)

Streber Aber an einem Uni Server ist das nicht schwer


----------



## reiner.oehl (21. Juli 2009)

na ihr habts gut...hab maximal 3500Kb/s leitung...


----------



## Phenom2 (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit 16000K so zufrieden sein soll,
was meint ihr ?


----------



## Overlocked (21. Juli 2009)

Nein, nicht wirklich, da solltest du nachhaken.


----------



## tommy-n (21. Juli 2009)

@Phenom2: Also dein Upload ist sehr gut für 16Mbit. Download natürlich nicht wirklich, aber die nächst kleinere Stufe wäre eben 6Mbit und das wäre mal eben die Hälfte von dem was du jetzt hast. Aber fragen kostet nix, vielleicht können sie ja was machen und du bekommst noch bischen mehr Bandbreite.


----------



## Metbier (22. Juli 2009)

Kabel Deutschland Paket Compfort:32000 Mbit/s 
Download: 30333 / Upload: 2024 / Connections : 1825 / Ping: 23 ms.


----------



## NCphalon (22. Juli 2009)

der upload is exzellent aber der ping is zu hoch^^


----------



## McZonk (22. Juli 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Streber Aber an einem Uni Server ist das nicht schwer


Ist bei mir zu Hause im Wohnheim und nich an der Uni selbst


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ist bei mir zu Hause im Wohnheim und nich an der Uni selbst



sieht bei mir fast genau so aus.

Ich sollte mal von unserem Uniserver aus testen, wobei es glaube ich in Europa keinen Server gäbe, der als referenz dienen könnte.
(Ich weiß nicht ob sie inzwischen die zweite Leitung haben, aber die Uni geht mit 10gbit mind ins Netz )


----------



## McZonk (22. Juli 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal von unserem Uniserver aus testen, wobei es glaube ich in Europa keinen Server gäbe, der als referenz dienen könnte.
> (Ich weiß nicht ob sie inzwischen die zweite Leitung haben, aber die Uni geht mit 10gbit mind ins Netz )



Einen Vorteil müssen die hohen Studiengebühren ja haben


----------



## enterthephil (22. Juli 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> [URL]http://speed.io/pics/2234/1236/speed.io.png
> 
> eine 26000/1000 er via Kabel Deutschland, ich hoffe das ich bald die 32000er bekomme 1000er upload is doch arg zäh.[/URL]


 
Hey,

ich habe den selben Tarif wie du, allerdings gibt es den ja wohl so nicht mehr!? oder !? 

Bekommen wir jetzt automatisch ne aufstockung oder wie kann ich deine Worte verstehen?


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo erst mal habe da eine Frage. Habe eine 16000 Leitung von Alice aber das sieht ganz anders aus, deswegen frage ich euch wie könnte ich mein System beschleinigen währe froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und der Test geht von einer 6000 Leitung aus, Mfg Snapstar

http://speed.io/pics/2241/5783/speed.io.png


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal habe da eine Frage. Habe eine 16000 Leitung von Alice aber das sieht ganz anders aus, deswegen frage ich euch wie könnte ich mein System beschleinigen währe froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und der Test geht von einer 6000 Leitung aus, Mfg Snapstar
> 
> http://speed.io/pics/2241/5783/speed.io.png


Teste auch mal bei anderen. Kan nauch sein, dass du einfach pech mit der everbindung zum Server hast.

Oder lade einfach mal von der Nvidia seite den aktuellsten Treiber und guck an, wie schneller der gealden wird (Jede Leitung langsamer als 60mbit sollte da keine begrenzung erfahren (Ich lade da mit 7-8 mb/s))


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Juli 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Teste auch mal bei anderen. Kan nauch sein, dass du einfach pech mit der everbindung zum Server hast.
> 
> Oder lade einfach mal von der Nvidia seite den aktuellsten Treiber und guck an, wie schneller der gealden wird (Jede Leitung langsamer als 60mbit sollte da keine begrenzung erfahren (Ich lade da mit 7-8 mb/s))



Habe auch schon bei anderen getestet aber schlechte Leitung ich komme einfach nicht über das Ergebniss,das ist sogar ein neuer Rekord von mir die Upload geschwindigkeit wahr das erste mal über 500Kbit´s, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Metbier (22. Juli 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> der upload is exzellent aber der ping is zu hoch^^


 
Moin, ja find ich auch. Den Ping hatte ich auch schon mal auf 16ms! ist wohl nicht immer stabil das ganze. 
Aber sonst kann ich nicht klagen....


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Juli 2009)

Metbier schrieb:


> Moin, ja find ich auch. Den Ping hatte ich auch schon mal auf 16ms! ist wohl nicht immer stabil das ganze.
> Aber sonst kann ich nicht klagen....



Wegen dem Ping wollte ich mal Fragen, so wie ich das ganze gelesen habe ist eine niedrigere Ping besser als eine höhere. Bitte korrigiern wenn ich falsch liege, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. Juli 2009)

Der Ping, soll einfach nur zeigen, wie lange ein Paket zu einem anderen Rechner und von da wieder zurück braucht.
Das ganze wird meißt in Millisekunden(ms) angegeben.
Von daher ist eine geringere Dauer bis zur Antwort ansich meißt von Vorteil  .


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Juli 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Der Ping, soll einfach nur zeigen, wie lange ein Paket zu einem anderen Rechner und von da wieder zurück braucht.
> Das ganze wird meißt in Millisekunden(ms) angegeben.
> Von daher ist eine geringere Dauer bis zur Antwort ansich meißt von Vorteil  .



O.K. dann Danke ich für die Info, dann habe ich ja wahrscheinlich eine schlechte Ping denn die beträgt 56ms. Weist du fieleicht wie ich mein System beschleunigen kann. Ich meine im Internet das z.B. die Upload geschwindigkeit höher wird währe froh wenn es da irgendwas gibt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. Juli 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Ping-Geschwindigkeit recht wenig beeinflussbar, das hat mehr damit zu tun an welchem Knoten du in den Daten-"Highway"(Backbone) eintritst und wo du überhaupt hin "pingst".
Normalerweise ist der Ping aber ziemlich egal wenn man nicht gerade online Spielen möchte (Sachen wie CS oder WoW und co.)

Ob du tatsächlich nur 6mbit/s oder doch 16mbit/s hast solltest du in deinem DSL-Router sehen können, da wird meißt irgendwo bei DSL auch die ausgehandelte Geschwindigkeit angeben. (Die gerade bei neueren Geräten stimmen sollte, und ich denen eher Vertraue als den Aussagen irgendwelcher Speedtests)
Und wenn ich das Richtig gelesen hab bist du bei Alice, wo üblicher Weise im Vertrag steht "bis 16mbit/s" d.h. wenn bei dir 16mbit/s möglich sind werden diese auch bereitgestellt, wenn nicht, wird auf das schnellst mögliche gestellt, was Stabil läuft. (So sollte es zumindest sein)

Mit deinem Rechner kannst du da recht wenig "beschleunigen".


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2009)

klein aber fein...


----------



## Metbier (22. Juli 2009)

Die erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Mir ist Alice nachher auch zu langsam gewesen, was der grund war wiso ich zu Kabel Deutschland bin. ich zahl jetzt weniger und hab mehr Leistung


----------



## KempA (22. Juli 2009)

hat einer ne idee warum ich mit ner 16000er leitung nen ping von 35 hab?


----------



## grubsnek (22. Juli 2009)

recell schrieb:


> hat einer ne idee warum ich mit ner 16000er leitung nen ping von 35 hab?



Warum nicht? Ist dir 35 zu hoch oder zu niedrig? 

Ping ist nicht wirklich von der Bandbreite abhängig, sondern es kommt er auf Routing an.


----------



## KempA (22. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ist dir 35 zu hoch oder zu niedrig?
> 
> Ping ist nicht wirklich von der Bandbreite abhängig, sondern es kommt er auf Routing an.



achso,
naja, 35 dachte ich wär schon recht hoch


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. Juli 2009)

die Aussage ich habe eine 16000er Leitung und einen Ping von 35 ist wie, Ich habe einen Audi S5 und bin gestern 2 Stunden gefahren.....

Der Ping ist ja immer an ein bestimmtes Ziel gerichtet, (mir wäre nicht bewusst das man Multicast Pingen könnte....) und wenn der "Weg" dahin nunmal viele Hops(Zwischenstationen) hat brauchen die Pakete zu diesem einen Server halt länger als bei einem der direkt daneben steht.

Somit muss ich mal wieder sagen das ich persönlich die Aussage mit der Ping-Antwortgeschwindigkeit recht sinnfrei finde solange man nicht über ein konkretes Ziel redet.

Übrigens, die Ping-Zeiten sind fast völlig unabhängig von der Bandbreite (bis zu dem Punkt wo die Ping-Pakete dann schon gesplittet werden müssen....), sondern hat eher damit zu tun wo man am Backbone "rauskommt". Weil das z.b. 512byte große paket geht durch eine 1000er leitung genauso schnell durch, wie durch 16000er. Unterschied ist das bei der Tausender wesentlich weniger Pakete gleichzeitig übertragen werden können als bei der 16000er. Die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit der Pakete hängt dann eher von anderen Sachen ab.

Zum Thema zurück, zu Hause hab ich eine 6000er wo auch wirklich die 6000kbit/s anliegen die ich monatlich bezahle =P


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2009)

35 Ping ist vollkommen in ordnung. solange man nicht an derr 60 kratzt ist alles kein problem. Man braucht keinen 8er Ping


----------



## fr33zZe (23. Juli 2009)

richtig!


----------



## martin_s (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin mit meinem Ergebnis zufrieden:

http://speed.io/pics/2255/3489/speed.io.png

Zahle für 2 Mbit, und bekomme ~ 7 rein...
Freut mich

Nächstes Jahr kommen zu uns in die Stadt zu jedem Haus 1 Gbit Glasfaser....
Auf das freu ich mich erst....

lg


----------



## grubsnek (26. Juli 2009)

martin_s schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr kommen zu uns in die Stadt zu jedem Haus 1 Gbit Glasfaser....
> Auf das freu ich mich erst....



Zu jedem Haus 1 Gbit Glasfaser? Soviel gibt das Kabel vielleicht her aber du wirst sicher keine 1Gbit Internet Anbindung bekommen. 

100Mbit/s sollte das maximale sein, was bis dahin buchbar ist (für Privatkunden)


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Bin mit meiner auch zufrieden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martin_s (26. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Zu jedem Haus 1 Gbit Glasfaser? Soviel gibt das Kabel vielleicht her aber du wirst sicher keine 1Gbit Internet Anbindung bekommen.
> 
> 100Mbit/s sollte das maximale sein, was bis dahin buchbar ist (für Privatkunden)


 
Das kann ich dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, jedoch, werden wir hier bei uns in Kärnten in Klagenfurt und Villach an jedes Haus Glasfaserinternet bekommen.

lg


----------



## grubsnek (26. Juli 2009)

martin_s schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, jedoch, werden wir hier bei uns in Kärnten in Klagenfurt und Villach an jedes Haus Glasfaserinternet bekommen.
> 
> lg



Also in Deutschland gibt es Glasfaser DSL (VDSL) mit 25 und 50Mbit/s. Dann werdet ihr sicher auch sowas in der Art bekommen. 
Aber im Vergleich zu 2 Mbit/s schon ein großer Sprung


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2009)

Nach meinen Infos ist Glasfaser bis ins Haus und VDSL 50 etwas anderes.

Bei VDSL, welches ich hab, wird der letzte Weg vom Verteilerkasten mit Kupferkabel überbrückt und bei Glasfaser bis ins Haus, halt Glasfaser bis ins Haus 

Deshalb haben Leute mit Glasfaser auch extrem gute Pings und Leute wie meiner einer mit VDSL 50 nur mittel bis gute Pings zu mindest was die Leitung angeht. 

Ich habe z.B. folgende Latenzen:


```
Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  217.0.119.241
  3    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  217.0.92.34
  4    31 ms    31 ms    30 ms  217.239.39.30
  5    31 ms    31 ms    31 ms  217.243.218.38
  6   109 ms   215 ms   118 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  7    30 ms    31 ms    30 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```

was der Ausfall beim 6ten Hop bedeutet: 

und noch ein zur T-Com


```
Routenverfolgung zu t-online.de [217.6.164.162] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  217.0.119.241
  3    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  217.0.92.38
  4    29 ms    29 ms    29 ms  194.25.10.73
  5    42 ms    40 ms    33 ms  217.89.74.2
  6    29 ms    29 ms    29 ms  www.t-online.de [217.6.164.162]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```

Wenn es von der T-Com auch Leute gibt, die Glasfaser bis ins Haus haben, stimmt meine Aussage natürlich nicht.

Und mit VDSL 50 meine ich jediglich die Entertain Angebote der T-Com 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## grubsnek (26. Juli 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Bei VDSL, welches ich hab, wird der letzte Weg vom Verteilerkasten mit Kupferkabel überbrückt und bei Glasfaser bis ins Haus, halt Glasfaser bis ins Haus



Gibt es Glasfaser bis ins Haus in Deutschland überhaupt?

Ich selbst bin Glasfaser Geschädigter. Ich konnte sehr sehr lange Zeit wegen der Glasfaseranbindung des Verteilers gar kein DSL bekommen. Seit 1-2 Jahren bietet die Telekom nun maximal DSL2000 an. VDSL funktioniert nicht, obwohl bis zum Verteiler Glasfaser und dann bis ins Haus Kupfer liegt. 

Zum Glück bietet Kabel Deutschland seit etwa 5-6 Jahren Internet über das TV Kabel an.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Gibt es Glasfaser bis ins Haus in Deutschland überhaupt?



ja gibt es.
wo neue leitungen hingelegt werden, werden oft die glasfaser dann auch gelegt, da das aufreissen mehr kostet als der unterschied von kupfer zu glasfaser.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2009)

ich weiß dass nur von jmd der in Österreich wohnt und der hat Glasfaser bei sich zu liegen


----------



## midnight (27. Juli 2009)

Was ihr meint nennt sich FTTH, aka FibreToTheHome. Es ist eine Glasfaserleitung bis zu dir ins Haus. Gibt kleine Netze davon in Köln, Hamburg und in München.

Über dieses Kabel könnte man bei Bedarf auch mehrere Gigabit schieben, aber aktuell bietet niemand mehr als 100 mbit an, sollte ja auch ersteinmal reichen 

so far


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2009)

Also habe jetzt mehr mals getestet die letzten paar Tage und meine Ping sieht gar nicht gut aus.
Was meint ihr kann man dagegen was machen und ist es überhauptnoch möglich Problemlos Online zu zocken, Mfg Snapstar
http://speed.io/pics/2258/3019/speed.io.png


----------



## grubsnek (27. Juli 2009)

ja, bei einen Ping von 55ms kann man noch problemlos online spielen.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> ja, bei einen Ping von 55ms kann man noch problemlos online spielen.



O.K. das beruhigt mich, aber wo ist dann die grenze wo das Spiel dann nicht mehr angenehm zum Spielen ist, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## heartcell (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gerade auf arbeit,
aber daheim geh ich mit Kabel Deutschland mit einer 32000 leitung ins netz, wobei nur 27000 - 28000 anliegen.
mein ping liegt meist zwisch 11 - 25.
Screenshot folgt aber noch^^

see yaer


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. das beruhigt mich, aber wo ist dann die grenze wo das Spiel dann nicht mehr angenehm zum Spielen ist, Mfg Snapstar



kommt ganz afu das game an. Wenn du in CS1.6 einen 55er hat, ist da schon die grenze. ab 60 spätestens 70 kann man es vergessen. Ist auch nervig für die Leute mit niedrigen Ping, wenn solche da sind.

Wenn du BF2 zockst, kannst du da noch mal locker 20-30 draufschlagen und es ist noch spielbar.

Bei WoW ist es auch so, dass unter 100 tragbar ist.

Man kann es also nicht allgemein sagen.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> kommt ganz afu das game an. Wenn du in CS1.6 einen 55er hat, ist da schon die grenze. ab 60 spätestens 70 kann man es vergessen. Ist auch nervig für die Leute mit niedrigen Ping, wenn solche da sind.
> 
> Wenn du BF2 zockst, kannst du da noch mal locker 20-30 draufschlagen und es ist noch spielbar.
> 
> ...



Dann Danke ich für die Info das ist das was ich wissen wollte, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn du bei der T-Com bist, guck doch mal ins Webinterface und schau nach ob du dort Fastpath aktivieren kannst. Kostet zwar ein wenig Aufpreis, aber lohnt sich in 90% aller Fälle 

Ich kann zu Battlefield sagen, dass es nicht so entscheident ist, wie hoch der Ping ist, sondern wie du damit umgehst. 
Natürlich ist ein 5er Ping einem 80er Ping vorzuziehen, aber bei Battlefield, soweit ich das weiß, werden alle Spieler auf einen bestimmten Ping gesetzt, damit es keine allzugroßen Unterschiede gibt. Genau weiß ich das allerdings nicht mehr.
Ich persönlich hatte schon Latenzen von 20ms sowie 65ms. Ein Unterschied ist aufjedenfall merkbar, nur bedarf es ein wenig Umgewöhnungszeit bis man dann wieder alles trifft.^^

Greetz K3n$!


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

so mein router sagt 17693kbits down und 1183kbits up

der speedtest sagt aber das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> so mein router sagt 17693kbits down und 1183kbits up
> 
> der speedtest sagt aber das
> 
> ...



ist doch ziemlich nah dran. der rest sind ungenauigkeiten durch die server und knotenpunkte, die du bis dahin überwinden mußtest...


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juli 2009)

Speed.io sagt : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieistmeineip.de sagt: Speedtest: Ihre Auswertung

und mein Router sagt das hier: 

DSL Downstream: 51384 kBit/s
DSL Upstream: 10044 kBit/s

Ich hab bisher die besten Downloadwerte bei einer Datei (Crysis Patch 1.2) von einem deutschen Server gehabt, wahrscheinlich steht er hier bei mir in Berlin.

Bei großen Geschwindigkeiten weichen die Speedtests allgemein stark ab.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Mosed (29. Juli 2009)

was ist eigentlich in letzter zeit mit speed.io los?

Er kommt auf einen Upload von 3420 kbit/s, obwohl ich maximal 3000 haben dürfte und bescheinigt das dann als mangelhaft. Ahja.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

is normal hab mit nem telekom menschen drüber gesprochen, des is einfach weil halt noch sachen dazwischen stehen und des was der router sagt is des was definitiv real ist


----------



## Wargrown (29. Juli 2009)

*heuuul* ich will auch so schnelles Internet.
Meine Werte sind für DSL16k grottig!!! Hier schaut selbst: 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/527905240.png
Was kann ich machen, da muss doch mehr gehen oder?


mfg powerkiller94


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. Juli 2009)

So hier mal meine

http://speed.io/pics/2266/1939/speed.io.png


Mfg Micha


----------



## Wargrown (29. Juli 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> So hier mal meine
> 
> http://speed.io/pics/2266/1939/speed.io.png
> 
> ...




Joaaa schon ma nich schlecht!


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2009)

powerkiller94 schrieb:


> *heuuul* ich will auch so schnelles Internet.
> Meine Werte sind für DSL16k grottig!!! Hier schaut selbst:
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/527905240.png
> Was kann ich machen, da muss doch mehr gehen oder?
> ...




was sagt dein Router ?

Bei Alice kommen übrigends nicht immer die 16k an 

Mach mal auf verschiedenen Seiten Tests

--> Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?
--> speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
--> Der große DSL-Geschwindigkeitstest - DSL Speed testen - COMPUTER BILD

@*Micha-Stylez*
  Was für ein Anschluss hast du ?

Greetz K3n$!


----------



## b0s (29. Juli 2009)

Hab mal deine 3 durchprobiert. wieistmeineip.de und Computerbild scheinen aber den gleichen Test zu verwenden. Möglicherweise aber unterschiedliche Server. Speed.io ist für große Leitungen jedenfalls vollkommen unbrauchbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

was habtn ihr für leitungen mit meinen 16+ kann ich da ja nich mithalten bei myip hab ich gerade ma 13861down und 983up


----------



## Axim (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (30. Juli 2009)

Frag ich mich auch. Auch VDSL 50, oder gleich Glasfaser?


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (30. Juli 2009)

download 5381 KBit/s 
upload 566 KBit/s


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch. Auch VDSL 50, oder gleich Glasfaser?



Das ihr immer alle glaubt, dass man für hohe Geschwindigkeiten gleich Glasfaser braucht. Kein Vertrauen in das gute alte Kupfer.


so far


----------



## b0s (30. Juli 2009)

<- vdsl 50


----------



## grubsnek (30. Juli 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @*Micha-Stylez*
> Was für ein Anschluss hast du ?



Er hat Kabel Deutschland mit 32/2 Mbit/s. Genau wie ich 
Wenn als Provider "superkabel.de" eingetragen ist, dann hat Kabel Deutschland eigentlich immer seine Finger im Spiel




midnight schrieb:


> Das ihr immer alle glaubt, dass man für hohe Geschwindigkeiten gleich Glasfaser braucht. Kein Vertrauen in das gute alte Kupfer.



Jop. Über Kabel werden mit dem Koaxialkabel auch sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten erzielt und zwar obwohl es aus Kupfer ist.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Juli 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Jop. Über Kabel werden mit dem Koaxialkabel auch sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten erzielt und zwar obwohl es aus Kupfer ist.



Selbst "normale" kabel schaffen sehr viel. Ich bezweifle, dass einer dran denkt, dass normale ethernetkabel 100mbit easy und teils bis 1gbit schaffen und ich bezweifle, dass viele leute so eine verbindung haben (studenten ausgeschlossen)


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch nur VDSL 50, weil bei mir eben nun entweder 2800er Leitung oder halt VDSL 50 verfügbar ist und mal ehrlich, was würdet ihr nehmen ?




Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Blotto (30. Juli 2009)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/528987914.png


----------



## Wargrown (31. Juli 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> was sagt dein Router ?
> 
> Bei Alice kommen übrigends nicht immer die 16k an
> 
> ...





Die Speedtests sagen alle ca. 5000 Kb/s. Der Router synct morgens beim anschalten immer mit ca. 5600 Kbit/s und verliert auch tagsüber bei großer Belastung nicht die Sync. 

Eventuell liegt es daran das Alice bei mir noch einen ADSL1 Port geschaltet hat. Ich kann ja mal bei der Hotline anrufen und ihnen die Hölle heiß machen, mir mal nen ADSL2+ Port zu schalten.


Würde das mir etwas gecshwindigkeit bringen???


----------



## K3n$! (31. Juli 2009)

kommt drauf an wie weit du vom verteiler sitzt, ob überhaupt ein Port frei ist, aber grundsätzlich würd ich sagen: JA.

Ich war auch bis vor ca. 2 Monaten bei Alice.

Da Alice so ist, dass sie das Maximum aus der Leitung herausholen wollen, habe ich mit einem ADSL1 Port ca. 5500KBit gehabt, wobei die Telekom nur 3048KBit gibt, von denen bei mir nur 2800KBit angekommen sind.

Beim ADSL2+ Port hingegen, der ca. 1200m nach Angaben eines Technikers entfernt war, bekam ich ca. 9600KBit also ca. 4000Kbit Unterschied. Dachte mir für die lange Strecke noch so viel, Gut, kannst du mit leben.

Nur der Nachteil bei Alice und diesem Maximum ist, dass unsere Telefongespräche durch ein nettes Rauschen, das teils so laut war, dass der andere Gespächspartner einen selbst nicht mehr verstand, begleitet wurde.

Dieses Rauschen war beim ADSL1 und ADSL2+ Anschluss vorhanden, nachdem wir dann zur T-Com gewechselt sind, war es weg.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass die Pingzeiten (bei beiden Anschlüssen-ADSL1/2+) sehr gut waren, wie gesagt auf, die Länge der Leitung zurückzuführen. --> Auf dem Gameserver 18ms.

Jetzt sinds 38ms mit VDSL.

Bei Fragen: einfach fragen 



Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Player007 (1. August 2009)

Mein neues Internet:
Von 6000 auf 20000


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2009)

hat er nun seine neue Leitung 

netter 11er Ping^^


----------



## NCphalon (1. August 2009)

so, hab jetz ma mehrere tests gemacht, die ergebnisse sin ja ziemlich vielfältig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß jemand warum en par tools den ping net messen konnten?


----------



## K3n$! (1. August 2009)

ist manchmal ein Fehler von den Tools, einfach nochmal testen, wenn du das unbedingt über die Seite sehen willst.

Genauere und aussagekräftigere Pingtests -->

Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> eintippen "ping heise.de" und dann siehst du in etwa was du für Latenzen hast.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## fr33zZe (1. August 2009)

lol die ergebnisse differieren ja aufs krasseste


----------



## F!ghter (1. August 2009)

lol bei dem heise ding hab ichn mittelwert von 19 ms is des gut ????


----------



## K3n$! (2. August 2009)

Ich denke schon, zu mindest würde ich mich damit zufrieden geben. 

--> Vorderes Drittel^^


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. August 2009)

Sowas schon einmal gesehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2009)

haste das mitm UMTS-stick gemacht?^^


----------



## heartcell (6. August 2009)

Das geht doch oder?


----------



## KempA (6. August 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> Das geht doch oder?





ist das ne ernst gemeinte frage?


----------



## heartcell (6. August 2009)

recell schrieb:


> ist das ne ernst gemeinte frage?


^^
wollt nur einmal was gutes vorweisen^^


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Uhh, du hast ja mehr Upload als ich zur Zeit Download habe.


----------



## Wargrown (8. August 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie weit du vom verteiler sitzt, ob überhaupt ein Port frei ist, aber grundsätzlich würd ich sagen: JA.
> 
> Ich war auch bis vor ca. 2 Monaten bei Alice.
> 
> ...



Cool dann ruf ich mal bei Alice an. 

Big Thx!!!


----------



## ich558 (8. August 2009)

Ne Wucht oder? Seit ihr neidisch jetzt? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (8. August 2009)

Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht, warum es mangelhaft ist 452 kbits mehr Upload zu haben, als der Provider verspricht, aber naja...
http://www.speed.iohttp://speed.io/pics/2300/8278/speed.io.png


----------



## amdintel (10. August 2009)

*UMTs Internet Zugang am PC*

ich habe eben grade das erreicht
kann mir mal wer sagen mit welcher DSL Geschw. man das vergleichen kann


----------



## b0s (10. August 2009)

Mit ner nicht ganz nutzbaren DSL 6000 Leitung. Für 3000 ist es deutlich zu hoch und dazwischen gibts ja glaube nix.


----------



## amdintel (10. August 2009)

DSL 6000 erreicht keiner der UMTs hat, dazu ist die Netz Kapazität 
noch nicht voll ausgebaut 
bei mir ist  4000 bis ca.  max 5000 drin
wenn das Netz nicht ausgelastet ist ,
lt Angeben des Provider DSL 4000,
also kann ich mit dem Werten zufrieden sein


----------



## K3n$! (10. August 2009)

*AW: UMTs Internet Zugang am PC*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe eben grade das erreicht
> kann mir mal wer sagen mit welcher DSL Geschw. man das vergleichen kann



ich würd sagen, mit einer schlecht(für den Provider) eingestellten 4000er Leitung


----------



## Stingray93 (10. August 2009)

Macht euch nichts vor...ich habe mit abstand das beste inet was es gibt  Seht euch einfach meine Ergebnisse an und staunt  


ps: mehr gibt es in meinem kleinen Kaff nicht...


----------



## K3n$! (10. August 2009)

Warst du da über WLan drin ?

Hab das letztens nämlich bemerkt, dass ich per LAN als ISP T-Com hatte und per WLan t-dialin.net.

Ich seh grad, ich hab jetzt auch t-dialin.net per LAN. Hat der Rosa Riese sein Namen gewechselt ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. August 2009)

es ist vollkommen egal ob WLAN oder per Kabel, entscheiden ist welcher Anbieter. Eventuell noch in welcher Region Deutschlands du wohnst


----------



## der Türke (10. August 2009)

edit : Bitte löschen falsches Thema


----------



## Stingray93 (10. August 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Warst du da über WLan drin ?
> 
> Hab das letztens nämlich bemerkt, dass ich per LAN als ISP T-Com hatte und per WLan t-dialin.net.
> 
> ...





_Snaker_ schrieb:


> es ist vollkommen egal ob WLAN oder per Kabel, entscheiden ist welcher Anbieter. Eventuell noch in welcher Region Deutschlands du wohnst



Denke mal das das beides auf mich bezogen war? Wenn nicht...einfach wegdenken was ich grad schreib 

Ich gehe ganz normal via Kabel ins I-net.  Haben hier DSL 2000 von T-com ^^. Das eben der Nachteil wenn man auf dem Lande lebt... Vorteil: schöne und gute Luft und viel Platz  .... dafür aber langsames I-net und wenig Einkaufsmöglichkeiten.

Wobei das bei mir im Ort schon ziemlich komisch ist... zur Mitte hin wird das Internet langsamer. Ein Kumpel von mir wohnt nur 700m weiter und er bekommt DSL 3000. Ein anderer guter Freund von mir wohnt am einen Ende des Dorfes und bekommt DSL 6000, wobei es auf der anderen Seite auch schon DSL 16000 gibt. Ich muss wohl das Glück erwischt haben genau in der Mitte zu wohnen


----------



## K3n$! (10. August 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> es ist vollkommen egal ob WLAN oder per Kabel, entscheiden ist welcher Anbieter. Eventuell noch in welcher Region Deutschlands du wohnst



wie darf ich das verstehen ?

ich meinte doch nur, dass ich früher bei Speed.io T-Com zu stehen hatte und dann mal per WLan getestet hatte und da stand dann t-dialin.net.

Und deswegen dachte ich, dass es da einen Unterschied gäbe.

Jetzt habe ich aber bemerkt, dass auch im Lan Test dort t-dialin.net steht und das deswegen nichts mit einander zu tun hat.

Und meine Frage war deshalb, ob der Rosa Riese(T-Com) seinen Namen dort irgendwie gewechselt hat.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

16000er bei 1&1
Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2009-08-10 22:36:47)
Download: 14419 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 1020 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 918 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 89 ms


----------



## Weizenkorn (10. August 2009)

20 mbit leitung von unitymedia


----------



## K3n$! (10. August 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> 16000er bei 1&1
> Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
> (Kopiert am 2009-08-10 22:36:47)
> Download: 14419 Kbit/Sek
> ...



89ms ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. August 2009)

16Mbit-Kabel-Anschluss über unseren örtlichen Kabelanbieter, wohne aufm Dorf, 15km von allem, was einer Stadt auch nur ähnelt entfernt...dafür bin ich zufrieden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batas (11. August 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> 89ms ?



Scheiß Ping ich weiß xD und mit sowas hab ich wow gezockt omg, liegt denk ich mal an unserer fritzbox, die hat eh nen schaden, wir holen und jetzt dann die ganz neue oder an meinem mb wegen dem ethranetcontroller oder so.
Hat mich auch geschockt!!


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> Scheiß Ping ich weiß xD und mit sowas hab ich wow gezockt omg, liegt denk ich mal an unserer fritzbox, die hat eh nen schaden, wir holen und jetzt dann die ganz neue oder an meinem mb wegen dem ethranetcontroller oder so.
> Hat mich auch geschockt!!



für wow ist der doch vollkommen ausreichend. würde nur keinen shooter damit spielen wollen


----------



## Batas (11. August 2009)

Soll ich mal CSS oder so ausprobieren, ich denk mal, das wirds ein großes Problem, aber im Arenawettkampf, sollte er besser sein.


----------



## K3n$! (11. August 2009)

kann mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es bei einer 16k leitung solche Latenzen gibt.

40ms wären da noch im orangen Bereich, aber fast 90ms ? die hab mein Kumpel nicht mal mit dsl 1500 über Wlan ^^, da hat er auch nur 30ms xD

Da liegt entweder ein Problem an deinem Router, EthernetController oder an der HP selbst.

Teste deinen Ping am besten mal per CMD und ping da mal heise.de an.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (11. August 2009)

http://speed.io/backend/result/23134375?pID=project1
Reicht für meine Zwecke vollkommen aus.^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (5. September 2009)

*ausgrab*

http://www.speedtest.net/result/557456617.png

bestes Ergebnis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 25€ im Monat inkl. DigiTV gehts


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

ich weis net wieso des sehr gt is aber naja... hab ne 6000 über steckdose...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2009)

für deine Leitung sind die Werte sehr gut


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

ok na dann...


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. September 2009)

http://speed.io/pics/2387/7692/speed.io.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angeblich hab ich eine 3000er Leitung, laut T-Com geht bei uns nur DSL 2000
Muss ich noch mal anrufen, ein Download startet manchmal mit 16000 und wird dann innerhalb der ersten Minute langsam wieder auf 2000 runtergebremst. 
Im Vertrag stehen auch 16.000, aber weils nicht funzt(e) zahl ich 5€ weniger.

Mal sehn was die jetzt sagen...

Edit: gerade in der Fritz.Box download und upload manuell auf 16.000 festgesetzt und jetzt etwas über DSL 3.000....
Auch Ping und Verbindungen pro Minute haben sich ordentlich gebessert.


----------



## Ecle (14. September 2009)

Wodurch werden die Connects beeinflusst und warum sind dann meine so schlecht?
http://speed.io/pics/2388/0239/speed.io.png


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. September 2009)

also ich bekomm bei meinem DSL 2000 auch nur knapp 1.000
Und die Bewertung zwischen sehr gut und mangelhaft schwankt sehr stark. Ich hab den Test jetzt ca. 5-8 mal gemacht und immer sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielt, die manchmal mit ausreichend, manchmal mit sehr gut bewertet wurden. 
Einfach nur auf die Zahlen achten, die 700connects sind schon ok.


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wofür die überhaupt gut sind. 

Ich hab bei meiner alten 9600er Leitung ca. 2950 connects gehabt, also fast max. und jetzt sinds so ca. 1500 glaub ich bei ner 50K Leitung. 

Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass ich *immer* 9108KBit/s bei Upload habe ?


@Autokiller677: Das, was die Fritz Box dir unter den Connect Daten anzeigt, kommt auch bei dir an. Zu mindest nur das, was du auch im Moment bekommst, nicht, was du bekommen könntest.


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. September 2009)

Ja, in der Fritz.Box stehen 2304 Down und 224 Up
Aber laut dem Speedtest kommen eben mehr an (siehe mein Link) Spitze war mal 290 Up.


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2009)

hmm, schonmal per DownloadManager eine sehr große Datei geladen und geguckt, wie schnell er geladen hat ?

das denke ich, wird die sichere methode sein


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

ein Download startet manchmal mit 16000 und wird dann innerhalb der ersten Minute langsam wieder auf 2000 runtergebremst. 

Meist startet er so mit 400kb/s hin und wieder auch mit 500, die 16000 hab ich erst 1-2 mal gehabt.


----------



## Doney (23. September 2009)

passt zum thema klickt ma

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/70536-studie-filesharing.html


----------



## rabit (23. September 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. September 2009)

gleichfalls 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (24. September 2009)

UMTS mit HDSPA in Zwickau von Vodafone. finde ich insgesamt nicht schlecht das ergebnis..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mücke99 (24. September 2009)

Mehr kommt nicht bei der T-Com und nem 16000er Anschluss bei mir an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

ich beneide euch ^^


----------



## rabit (24. September 2009)

Wieso denn?
Gibt es doch schon überall für kleines Geld!


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

aber nich 16000... höchstens mit ner box aufm dach... die kostet aber so 300 € un das könn wir uns nich leisten


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

Was denn für eine Box?


----------



## SkiZ (30. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (1. Oktober 2009)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/580210756.png

vor allem der upload (auch wenn ich den eigentlich nicht brauche) denke mal beim download geht auch noch mehr.


----------



## NCphalon (1. Oktober 2009)

hab meinen ping nomma etwas verbessert^^

http://www.speedtest.net/result/580273941.png


----------



## SCUX (4. Oktober 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> *edit*
> Ich werde morgen am 20.05. mal alles in eine sortierte Liste übertragen


2010


----------



## affenhirn (4. Oktober 2009)

Is glaub ich ganz gut


----------



## NCphalon (4. Oktober 2009)

für ne 16.000er leitung schon xD


----------



## affenhirn (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab aber auch noch mit nem Freund über Headset gelabert.

Auch ja ich hab Kabeldeutschland und bekomm i-net aus der Fernsehbox


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Oktober 2009)

ich Surf auch nur mit DSL 2000 (Downlaod etwa 245kb/sec). Ist das Durchschnitt oder nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Seit ich auf DLAN umgestiegen bin läuft es zwar sehr stabil und deutlich schneller als bei WLAN.

Aber noch schneller wäre natürlich immer besser. :/

Warum haben nur so wenig nutzter teilgenommen an der Umfrage? Oder übersehe ich was? Grüße


----------



## R4Z3R (23. Oktober 2009)

Im anhang mein speed test doch zahlen tuhe ich eigentlich für eine 12 tausender leitung warum sagt mien test nur 3 tausend ?


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

Weil dein Anbieter vmtl "bis zu 12000" anbietet. Musst du mal in deinen Vertrag gucken ob und wenn wie viel Bandbreite er dir zusichert.

so far


----------



## R4Z3R (23. Oktober 2009)

aso kann sein also aber eigentlich müssten es min 6000 sein denn ich habe zu erst einen vertrag gehbt mit 6000 und dann hatte t-com einen fehler im system und dann haben sie uns als entschuldigung eine  verbindung BIS 12000 versprochen aber  6000 müssen es eigentlich sein .


----------



## K3n$! (23. Oktober 2009)

@KaiHD7960xx: Die Umfrage läuft erst seit kurzem, deshalb noch die geringe Beteiligung 

@R4Z3R: Guck am besten im Router nach. Die Geschwindigkeitsdaten sind dort immer noch die am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Doney (23. Oktober 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @KaiHD7960xx: Die Umfrage läuft erst seit kurzem, deshalb noch die geringe Beteiligung



dank mir


----------



## BigBubby (23. Oktober 2009)

Es fehlt noch ein 100mbit und mehr (So kannst du direkt die leute rausfiltern, die z.B. Uninetz haben und nicht die 50mbit kabelnetz)


----------



## tom5520 (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein Internet ist leider sehr langsam, da ich in einem Dorf wohne, was weit vom DSL Knotenpunkt entfernt ist.
MfG,
tom5520


----------



## exoRR (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin trotz dem Ergebnis zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich find 59ms nicht grad Mangelhaft.

Das witzige ist nur, ich hab ab und zu dieselbe Latenz und bei mir ist es nicht mangelhaft sondern besser


----------



## exoRR (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal welche auf nem server gesehen, die hatten 300ms und konnten da noch zocken^^


----------



## wolfo36 (23. Oktober 2009)

mein speed :-!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KrickKrack (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Oktober 2009)

@KrickKrack: 

Das nenn ich mal gute Leitung, zu mindest hat KD ja seine 32000er Leitung perfekt konfiguriert.


----------



## Firestriker (25. Oktober 2009)

Arcor (jetzt Vodafon)
1000er Leitung, mehr geht auch leider nich.

Speedtest siehe sysProfile: ID: 15431 - Firestriker.

http://speed.io/pics/2510/6633/speed.io.png


----------



## paxtn (25. Oktober 2009)

1und1 2000er DSL + Festnetz Flatrate

Problem: Bei mir ist eh maximal 3000er Leitung möglich und von daher brauch ich mri auch nix schnelleres holen.

Schon doof beim Zocken (z.B. CoD 4), aber naja, man überlebts. Aber ich ziehe vll. nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr von hier weg, in ne Großstadt oder so ähnlich und dann hole ich mir ne richtige Leitung  

Es ist nämlich deprimierend, wenn man einen recht schnellen PC hat und beim Zocken auch recht gut ist und nur wegen der lahmen I-Net verbindung untergeht


----------



## Nico88 (26. Oktober 2009)

Jo ich hab ne 25er Leitung und bin sehr zufrieden ^^http://www.speed.io

http://speed.io/pics/2513/9723/speed.io.png


----------



## Sash (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://speed.io/pics/2513/9819/speed.io.png


----------



## fonte (30. Oktober 2009)

T-Home: DSL 16.000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Oktober 2009)

nicht schlecht für ein landei wie mich, oder!

http://speed.io/pics/2526/7719/speed.io.png

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2526/7719/speed.io.png' alt='speed.io - Der DSL Speedtest' /></a>


----------



## BigBubby (30. Oktober 2009)

edit: jo jetzt stimmen sie


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Oktober 2009)

so jetzt aber:

http://speed.io/pics/2526/7719/speed.io.png


----------



## DarkMo (4. November 2009)

alice 16.000er - angezeigt als 6000er. überall (hatt scho andre speedtests gemacht). ich dreh durch :/

http://speed.io/pics/2544/4241/speed.io.png


----------



## K3n$! (4. November 2009)

Dann würd ich sagen, wenn du nirgends auf mehr als 6000 kommst, hast du wahrscheinlich auch nur eine 6000er Leitung. Alice garantiert dir da ja nichts.


----------



## Stingray93 (4. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> alice 16.000er - angezeigt als 6000er. überall (hatt scho andre speedtests gemacht). ich dreh durch :/
> 
> http://speed.io/pics/2544/4241/speed.io.png


hab auch ne 6000er "gekauft" habe aber nur 2000....ist eben so.


----------



## Xion4 (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich kann zufrieden sein


----------



## fuddles (24. Januar 2010)

Bin mit 26Mbit unterwegs. Upgrade auf 32Mbit folgt bald.

http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/693093565.png


----------



## K3n$! (24. Januar 2010)

Mal was aktuelles:

http://speed.io/backend/result/28805209?pID=project1

für einen Sonntag ganz gute Werte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Baker3xx (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 50.000 Leitung


----------



## Insecure (11. Juni 2010)

@Baker3xx warum so ein schlechten Ping ?

http://www.speed.iohttp://speed.io/pics/3275/7187/speed.io.png

DSL 6000


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab zur Zeit 32Mbit,aber es wird wohl bald eine 60,oder 100 Mbit Leitung werden


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (23. Juni 2010)

Hab ne 50iger leitung von kabel bw ^^

Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhour86 (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## negert (23. Juni 2010)

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden


----------



## Ratty0815 (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja der Download könnte etwas schneller sein für eine 16.000ender Leitung, aber für mich ist das sowieso ein Quantensprung von meiner 2000ender Leitung. 

So Long...


----------



## Ichbins (27. Juni 2010)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/860893198.png


----------



## HeNrY (27. Juni 2010)

KD, eigentlich 32Mbit - bekomme aber zeitweise fluffige 40-42 Mbit 
Sonst liegt es bei 34Mbit.

Von Speedmetern halte ich nichts - da lade ich lieber ein Linuximage zum Testen.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

[X] 20.000 bis 30.000 kbit/s 

Hab VDSL 25 Mbit.+ Lade mit gut 2,8 mb/s.

Bei speedtests kack ich immer ab...kp wieso ?!


[URL]http://speed.io/pics/3305/2452/speed.io.png[/URL]


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juni 2010)

@Logic: Das geht mir mit VDSL50 genauso. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt, ich lade mit ca. 5,7-6MB/s von ordentlichen Servern.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @Logic: Das geht mir mit VDSL50 genauso. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt, ich lade mit ca. 5,7-6MB/s von ordentlichen Servern.


 
Entweder haben die ein limit und wir sind einfach zu schnell oder die haben sau schlechte server - Egal welcher anbieter


----------



## Naumo (27. Juni 2010)

DSL 16.000.. an der leitung im schnitt 13k.. 
16+ geht leider bei mir (noch) nicht


----------



## dersuchti_93 (27. Juni 2010)

Komisch, habe ne 6000er Leitung, doch beim Test kommt nen 4000er raus, obwohl wir noch unsere Leitung Übertaktet haben  (Telefonatisch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: so ists richtig : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Thunderbird- (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab 2000 von Versatel und es kommt sogar ein bisschen mehr durch (bei Downloads ist es auch wirklich so, nicht nur bei dem Test hier)

http://speed.io/pics/3306/3980/speed.io.png


----------



## einrudelgurken (28. Juni 2010)

Das sind meine Ergebnisse.

Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2010-06-28 01:18:16)
Download: 2821 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 395 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 1538 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 51 ms


Find ich ziemlich mager, vor allem, weil ich eigentlich laut Vertrag ne 6000 Leitung haben müsste.
Oder könnte das am Router liegen? Hab WLan und diesen alten Router: T-Sinus 1054 DSL

Wir ham bei uns im Keller noch diesen Rputer liegen: Speedport W701V
Sollte man den vielleicht wechseln?
Auch bezogen auf die Leistung und nicht nur auf die Sicherheit?

MfG Einrudelgurken


----------



## Tin (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1&1 16.000 kbit/s
Nicht das wahre .


----------



## chiller93 (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin mit meiner 32k Leitung von KDG auch seeeehr zufrieden, davor hatte ich nur eine 4000er der Tkom, was für ein Unterschied 

Zumal die KDG Leitung saustabil ist, und zeitweise geht der Upload auf bis zu 4000Mbit hoch  das ist genial mit 500kb upzuloaden


----------



## Memono (28. Juni 2010)

http://speed.io/pics/3306/8155/speed.io.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Funk DSL

Ping @heise:

Ping wird ausgeführt für heise online - IT-News, c't, iX, Technology Review, Telepolis [193.99.144.85] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=6ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=10ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=7ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=7ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=8ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=5ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=7ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=9ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=8ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=8ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=9ms TTL=250
Antwort von 193.99.144.85: Bytes=32 Zeit=6ms TTL=250

Ping-Statistik für 193.99.144.85:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 12, Empfangen = 12, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 10ms, Mittelwert = 7ms

Ziemlich zufrieden


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juni 2010)

Was genau meinst du mit Funk DSL ?
Anbieter ?
Tarif ?
Welche Technik ?
Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## basic123 (28. Juni 2010)

Hab nicht die schnellste Leistung, aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden nachdem ich 3 Jahre lang mit DSL 1000 unterwegs war. Mein Speedport zeigt zwar 15800 kbit/s an, aber Speedtests kommen nie über 14Mbit hinaus. Laden geht mit 1.7 - 1.8MB/s. Ich wüsste jetzt gar nicht was ich mit einer noch größeren Leitung anfangen sollte. Selbst HD-Videos gehen sehr schnell.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (30. Juni 2010)

Hab jetzt ne neue leitung^^ schaut selbst

http://www.speedtest.net/result/864061947.pnghttp://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/864168165.png


----------



## Baker79 (30. Juni 2010)

[X] 30.000 bis 40.000 kbit/s

Bezahlen tu ich ne 32.000er und effektiv dabei rum kommen so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reicht ansich fürs zocken und n bissl Musik hören.


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juli 2010)

Baker79 schrieb:


> [X]
> 
> Reicht ansich fürs zocken und n bissl Musik hören.



Reicht ?? wtf

Ich hab ne 2k Leitung die ist grad so ok zum zocken (online) was ich eh nicht mehr tue, aber fürs Internet so allgemein zB hier im Forum rumlungern reichts locker 

30-40k sind abnormal krass ich wär froh wenn ich sowas hätte, zum online spielen und downloaden ein Traum


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Juli 2010)

25.000 Leitung Kabel BW


----------



## fuddles (13. Juli 2010)

Freu ich krieg bald ein Upgrade von 26Mbit auf 100Mbit ^^ Richtiger Wohnort und KD machts möchlich.
Das 32er wird gleich übersprungen bis die Tarife stehen


----------



## Iceananas (13. Juli 2010)

[x]über 40.000 kbit/s

komme ich zu spät zum Schwamzvergleich? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LRZ Uninetz in München


----------



## Octopoth (14. Juli 2010)

[x] 5.000 bis 10.000 kbit/s

Hab ne 6000er Leitung bestellt und es kommen immer so ca. 6200-6500 kbit/s an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit meiner Leitung sehr zufrieden.
Downloads meistens 4k.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Juli 2010)

mit der internet geschwindigkeit hängt europa weit deutschland hinterher .

viele europa ländern haben die schon 100 mbit standart .

vorletzte platz


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (14. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe meine Leitung hasse aber mein Wlan
10k Leitung@Unitymedia http://speed.io/backend/result/33364330?pID=project1


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2010)

[x] 100 bis 500 kbit/s

360 kbit/s um genau zu sein. aber mehr ist hier (laut den rosanen) nicht drin, obwohls eine straße weiter auch 16.000 von denen gibt.

naja, aber es gibt hoffnung, kabel bw reißt hier gerade alle straßen auf und lässt kabel legen...


----------



## LOGIC (14. Juli 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> mit der internet geschwindigkeit hängt europa weit deutschland hinterher .
> 
> viele europa ländern haben die schon 100 mbit standart .
> 
> vorletzte platz




Und welche server geben so viel her ?? keiner ! Also reicht auch DSL 32K


----------



## fuddles (14. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Und welche server geben so viel her ?? keiner ! Also reicht auch DSL 32K



Hast wohl noch nie mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig geladen ?


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die schnellste den ich muss gerade...


----------



## LOGIC (17. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Hast wohl noch nie mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig geladen ?



Oh doch....mein ganzer desktop war voll mit download fenstern 
@ Topic

Seit einer woche lad ich nun mit 3,8 MB/s 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Was ist den heute los 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Juli 2010)

Ist das die Steam-Anzeige ?

Wenn ja, die spinnt des öfteren mal 

Bei mir sind die Server allerdings meist zu langsam


----------



## LOGIC (18. Juli 2010)

Jo ist die Steam-Anzeige unter Tools  Aber im Browser läd es das zeugs auch scho schnell


----------



## Low (18. Juli 2010)

Die Steam Anzeige zählt nicht. Lade mit mit meiner 2000er Leitung laut Steam mit 1-3 MB/s.
Nur schade das ich für 1 GB immer noch über 1 Stunde laden muss was natürlich bei 1-3 MB/s nicht stimmen kann


----------



## JoxX (19. Juli 2010)

[X] 1.000 bis 2.000 kbit/s
Leider ist bei mir aufm Land nicht mehr drin 
Die sollen das Netz endlich mal ausbaun


----------



## robbe (20. Juli 2010)

Hab ne 6000er Leitung. Bei mir werden jetzt demnächst 1000MBit/s angeboten. Allerdings hab ich leider keine 150€/Monat für Internet (+ Fernsehen,Telefon) übrig.


----------



## grubsnek (20. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Hab ne 6000er Leitung. Bei mir werden jetzt demnächst *1000MBit/s* angeboten. Allerdings hab ich leider keine 150€/Monat für Internet (+ Fernsehen,Telefon) übrig.



1 Gbit/s für schlappe 150€ ? Da würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist doch gigantisch gut!


----------



## robbe (20. Juli 2010)

grubsnek schrieb:


> 1 Gbit/s für schlappe 150€ ? Da würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist doch gigantisch gut!



Die Frage ist, was soll man mit 1000MBit/s?
Da hol ich mir lieber die 100MBit/s leitung für 40€, beim normalen Surfen und gelegentlichen Downloaden wird man sicher keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Juli 2010)

ich habs zwar momentan ne 18 mbit leitung aber in roush hour zeit geht der ping ziemlich in keller .

es nützt nichts wenn man ne 100 mbit leitung hatt und überall die server limitiert ist .

heutzutage müßte man minumum 10 mbit leitung haben standart .

weniger nicht .

kostet auch nicht die welt bezahle 18mbit leitung flat + telefon 30 euro 

es kommt auch drauf an wo der telekom kasten ist .ob 1km entfernt ist oder weniger ist besser .

bei mir ist er direkt untern haus 2 stück sogar 

http://www.stonecold.de/upload/bilder/2006/telekom_kasten.jpg

so und 100mbit leitung muß auch alles glasvaser sein es nützt nichts wenn man 100 leitung hatt und von deinen telefon Tea dose aus ins keller Telefon kasten noch ne kupferleitung existiert dann kann es zu einschränkung kommen ,
Telekom wird diese kupferleitugen auch nicht austauschen wollen weil es zu teuer ist .
ansonsten wenn die schon ne glasvaser leitung ausgebaut hätten dann wären wir schon bei 1 Gigabyte gb leitung .
normale Kupferleitung kann man bis 25 mbit benutzen mehr geht nicht .

beim neuen häuser sind schon glasvaser kupferleitung paralell eingebaut ,

eher beim altbau häuser wie meiner sind die noch mit kupfer leitung unterwegs.


----------



## newjohnny (20. Juli 2010)

Umts, bei uns kein DSL verfügbar...


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2010)

@robbe:

Wo wohnst du und welchen Anbieter hast du, dass der dir eine 1GBit/s Leitung anbietet ?


----------



## grubsnek (20. Juli 2010)

Leipzig, der Anbieter heißt an: www.an.de


----------



## robbe (20. Juli 2010)

Leipzig Südvorstadt um genau zu sein. Der Anbieter hat glaube früher nur  Unternehmen versorgt, ist jetzt aber auch in richtung Privatkunden  gegangen und treibt seit ein paar Monaten in meinem (früher als  DSL-Wüste bekannten) Stadtteil sein Unwesen.(legt neue Leitungen)


----------



## master030 (20. Juli 2010)

Unitymedia 3Play 32K


----------



## mapLayer (20. Juli 2010)

1&1 16k in der Nähe von Günzburg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=249656&stc=1&d=1279652547

edit//: Wie mach ich, dass dieser Link , direkt als Bild angezeigt wird?


----------



## Torr Samaho (21. Juli 2010)

zur zeit alice 16/1, pings ca 20-30 ms in deutschland

in 4 monaten kabel 32/2, pings bei kollegen die das haben sind ca. 10 ms, teilweise drunter.


----------



## klauschwein (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Juli 2010)

Ich habe seit heute Kabel 32k von KD. Bin seeeeeeehr zufrieden, das ist echt extrem schnell. 
Aber pah, ist mir zu langsam, ich will 100 MBit.


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] 5.000 bis 10.000
Daheim bei meinen Eltern haben wir ne 6.000 Leitung, wo auch 6.000 ankommen.
In meinem Studienort Erfurt haben zahlen wir in der WG auch für ne 6.000-Leitung, aber es kommen ca. 9.000 bis 10.000 an


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe demnächst 100 Mbit und freue mich wie ein Schnnee König


----------



## dersuchti_93 (22. Juli 2010)

Ist das Krank, ne 10K Leitung und viel mehr, aber bin noch zum Glück mit meiner 6k Leitung völlig zufrieden, mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht, wer die Geduld und Zeit hat.

Werde mal meinen Vater auf ne 32k überreden zum testen, vielleicht auch dann 16k, sind kaum mit unserer 6k ausgelastet, aber wenn wir beide ziehen, ist das unerträglich, deswegen haben wir nun verschiedene Schichten auf der Arbeit eingeteilt und sehen uns nie


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab seit nem monat vdsl bei 1&1. bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit, obwohl bei mir "nur" 25000/5000 möglich ist. für diese geschwindigkeit ist der preis von knapp 40 euro/monat eigentlich zu hoch im verhältnis zu 16000. aber der upload rockt halt


----------



## klauschwein (22. Juli 2010)

wenn ihr wüsstet... ich zahle nicht mal 10€ im monat für meinen anschluss... okay dafür ist der ping auch nicht optimal, aber zum zocken brauche ich die leitung eh nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Ich habe demnächst 100 Mbit und freue mich wie ein Schnnee König




Dann stell mal nen Speedtest rein wenn du es hast, muss ja echt crank aussehen.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juli 2010)

@klauschwein: 

Dann teilst du dir aber sicherlich diesen Anschluss oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab derzeit 50.000er KabelBW...geht schon ordentlich ab


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann stell mal nen Speedtest rein wenn du es hast, muss ja echt crank aussehen.



Das wird das erste sein was ich mache  
Warte nur noch auf das neue Modem  
Sieht bestimmt pervers aus,wenn man mit über 12 MB/s saugt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe hier nur 56K, weil ich bei meinen Großeltern bin. Als Andenken habe ich mal einen Speedtest gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hey, der Upload ist schneller als bei meiner Kabel-Internetleitung zuhause (dort sind es 220 kBit/s up).


----------



## Rocksteak (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ne Arcor 16k Leitung, da kann man doch zufrieden sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Das wird das erste sein was ich mache
> Warte nur noch auf das neue Modem
> Sieht bestimmt pervers aus,wenn man mit über 12 MB/s saugt




Also für mich sehen 4 MB/s schon pervers aus.


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mit DSL Light garantiert nicht die schnellste Leitung 
Download mit 46kbyte/s, upload extrem langsam. Den Beweis spare ich mir jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2010)

Soll ich ein paar Sachen durch die Telefonleitung uppen, um zu zeigen, dass ich den längeren äh die schnellere Leitung habe?


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Soll ich ein paar Sachen durch die Telefonleitung uppen, um zu zeigen, dass ich den längeren äh die schnellere Leitung habe?




Lad mal Full HD Bilder hoch.


----------



## Iceananas (23. Juli 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nur 56K, weil ich bei meinen Großeltern bin. Als Andenken habe ich mal einen Speedtest gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr Up als Download? Auch nicht oft zu sehen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up hatte über UMTS afaik 4 MBit/s up.


----------



## klauschwein (23. Juli 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @klauschwein:
> 
> Dann teilst du dir aber sicherlich diesen Anschluss oder etwa nicht ?



natürlich, wie sollte ich denn diese leitung allein auslasten geschweige denn bezahlen. 
isn forschungsprojekt, deswegen auch diese recht untypischen mittel 

wenn ich nachts lade, laste ich das ethernet voll aus. leider ist noch nicht alles mit gigabit-lan überbaut, sodass im moment 100mbit/s das maximum ist.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

30.000-40.000


----------



## Bruce112 (23. Juli 2010)

habt ihr alle ne feste ip adresse ,

bei kabel deutschland ,unitymedia,Vadofone,Arcor , haben die doch alle feste ip adresse oder nicht, .


hö hö ich aber nicht ,bei jeden verbinden ins internet wechselt mein ip adresse automatisch .


Muahhhhhhhhhh 



daher sag es kann nur einen geben Netcologne


----------



## master030 (23. Juli 2010)

arcor gibt es nicht mehr, wurde von vodafone gekauft

nur kabelanbieter haben eine feste ip


----------



## XeQfaN (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe ne 50000+ Leitung von der Deutschen Telekom für 60.- leistung ist aufjeden fall top. abends gehen sogar bis 6-7 Mbits rein ... das haut schon rein.


----------



## Harti52 (23. Juli 2010)

[X] 10000-20000

Hab ne 16k Leitung von Alice...feine sache sowas


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich XeQfaN nuranschließen.

VDSL 50 ist ne feine Sache, nur der Ping könnte ein wenig niedriger sein 

Dazu dann aber wieder die 10Mbit/s Upload, da gleicht sich das wieder aus.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> habt ihr alle ne feste ip adresse ,
> 
> bei kabel deutschland ,unitymedia,Vadofone,Arcor , haben die doch alle feste ip adresse oder nicht, .
> 
> ...



Bei Kabel Deutschland bekommt man bei jedem Start eine neue IP ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D.I.Y (24. Juli 2010)

[x] 100 mbit/s von KabelBW 

Joah ich find die 12,5 mb/s sind recht schön anzusehen


----------



## longtom (24. Juli 2010)

Kabel Deutschland .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. September 2010)

Neue Internetleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayza (20. September 2010)

DSL 6.000

Geht mir langsam aufn Sack. Bieten in meiner Stadt DSL 16.000 an (Frechen) aber meines Wissens (auch laut Support) kann das hier NIEMAND erreichen. 

6.000 ist schon lahm, ich mein bei den heutigen Dateigrößen. :p


----------



## hyundai187 (20. September 2010)

25k leitung


----------



## pixelflair (20. September 2010)

Rayza schrieb:


> DSL 6.000
> 
> Geht mir langsam aufn Sack. Bieten in meiner Stadt DSL 16.000 an (Frechen) aber meines Wissens (auch laut Support) kann das hier NIEMAND erreichen.
> 
> 6.000 ist schon lahm, ich mein bei den heutigen Dateigrößen. :p



Du heulst über 6000 rum? hier hab ich noch mit 3000 glück.... andre surfen hier mit dsl light..


----------



## Jan565 (20. September 2010)

DSL 3000. T-Online soll endlich mal DSL16k hier bringen. Obwohl ich net mal mehr brauche, downloaden mit 370kb.


----------



## robbe (20. September 2010)

UMTS, also je nach Tageszeit 3Mbit bis Analogmodemgeschwindigkeit. Aber in nem dreiviertel Jahr kann ich von 1Mbit bis 1Gbit alles haben.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2010-09-20 17:13:21)
Download: 1923 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 188 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 961 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 81 ms

DSL 2000, mehr geht hier nicht.....
Ich habe einen langsameren Download, als andere den Upload


----------



## Z3NDO (20. September 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Das sagt wohl alles


----------



## K3n$! (20. September 2010)

http://speed.io/backend/result/35000601?pID=project1

mein ping liegt allerdings eigentlich bei 27ms ^^


----------



## püschi (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Also meine Fritzbox zeigt eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von    17692 kBit/s an...
Was ist richtig?


----------



## Geko (20. September 2010)

Ich hab ne 16.000er Leitung von 1&1

Link


----------



## Toukion (20. September 2010)

16k Leitung von Versatel

ca 14000 Downstream
ca 900 Upstream
ca 2500 Verbindungen
ca 22 Ping

Schwankt halt alles immer etwas.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. September 2010)

Ihr beschwert euch über lahmes Inte? Ich hab hier nur ne 1200er Leitung und ein Freund von mir nur ne 386er


----------



## K3n$! (21. September 2010)

Also ich bin mit meiner 50k Leitung zufrieden


----------



## OdlG (2. Dezember 2010)

Leute, ihr macht was falsch... Zieht einfach in ein Studentenwohnheim 

40€ zahle ich im Jahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2010)

Dorf, encoline, VDSL 25000(dabei 5000 upload).
VDSL 50000 wäre vertragstechnisch auch möglich.
Leitungskapazität in kBit/s Download:87150 Upload:44314


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Dezember 2010)

Dorf, Telekom "Entertain", 16K mit TV. Leider ist der Verteiler zu weit weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Dezember 2010)

Bitte löschen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2010)

VDSL 25
Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2010-12-02 19:43:10)
Download: 23017 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 4832 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2880 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 33 ms
http://speed.io/pics/3725/8663/speed.io.png


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2010)

DSL 60000 von KBD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Dezember 2010)

*heul* Ihr seid alle so gemein!!! Ein wenig mehr Taktgefühl


----------



## byte1981 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nur ein Surfstick 7,2mbit (HSDPA,HSUPA),
allerdings für mich momentan völlig ausreichend.
Zahl im Monat 25€/Flat


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2010)

@Wa1lock

Jaja ich weiß wie schlimm DSL 1000 ist...das hatte ich noch vor 2 Monaten.
Die Telekom/Arcor/Alice konnte einfach keine schnellere Leitung bereit stellen, dann sind wir zu KabelDE auch UnityMedia genannt gewechselt. 
Bei denen kommt das Inet Signal ja nicht über die Telefon Leitung, sondern über das Fernseh-Kabel Signal. Das heißt du könntest mal bei KBD anfragen, was bei euch verfügbar ist.

Bei uns wäre sogar DSL 100000 verfügbar, wobei ich das für einen normal User für oversized halte.


----------



## Tenshou (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab eine 3000er Leitung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Conqi (4. Dezember 2010)

Finde ich gar nicht schlecht dafür das ich in nem Dorf mit ner 16.000er wohn. Mehr Upload als versprochen und einen Ping von 14ms soll mir hier erstmal einer nachmachen! Den Download werd ich nochmal testen mit "Direktverbindung". Hab so das Gefühl mein WLan drosselt.  Dürfen hier denn auch andere Tests rein? Mein Rekord: Downstream von 244.000 kb/s xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Wiederholung nochmal überall verbessert(bis auf Ping):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt denke ich, dass mein WLan der Flaschenhals ist. Aber mehr als 3Mb/s bei Steam hatte ich eh noch nie und dafür guter Upstream und ein geiler Ping ;D


----------



## r34ln00b (4. Dezember 2010)

atm 6k, wobei 300k+ möglich wären... dank glasfaser, aber telekom bietet nur 6k an.


----------



## montecuma (4. Dezember 2010)

Momentan noch 3k, bald dann endlich mal ein Upgrade auf 32k - allerdings weiterhin mit relativ magerem upload von grade mal 1k (naja momentan isses nur 1/3 davon, also doch schon ne Verbesserung^^)


----------



## Conqi (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein Beispiel was ich an Download angeblich erreiche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest ist ja im Rahmen und realistisch. Schade, dass ich nicht wirklich den Download hab. INet begrenzt durch 100Mbit Netzwerk-Buchse o.O Und natürlich Prons ohne Ende ;D


----------



## Legacyy (4. Dezember 2010)

Hab DSL 50000 seit 2 Wochen, davor mit 2000 rumgequält
http://speed.io/pics/3729/9525/speed.io.png


----------



## Doomshroom (9. Dezember 2010)

Seit 1 Woche 50.000 über Kabel.
Vorher warens 3000 bei der Telekom.

http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/1064068174.png


----------



## chiller93 (9. Dezember 2010)

Meine gefällt mir auch grad ganz gut 

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2010-12-09 19:17:10)
Download: 32758 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 2115 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2988 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 21 ms


----------



## Kone (22. Dezember 2010)

Naja Produktiv Leitung mit " Quality Of Service" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jwTVmedia (2. Januar 2011)

http://speed.io/backend/result/38169029?pID=project1

Beste Leitung Ever Der Telekom  ; Bezalht wird eine 2000er


----------



## Crymes (9. Januar 2011)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2011-01-09 12:14:08)
Download: 1998 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 258 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 1303 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 56 ms

Von O2, Router Synct mit 2299/314.

Find ich schon ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## HadyBonVoyage (9. Januar 2011)

Wo steht den der Testserver? 

Wenn er in Norddeutschland steht und ich in Bayern wohne, wäre ein Ping von 54 gar nicht schlecht. Mal testen

Entspricht den eine 16000er Anschluss einem Download von 1.6 Megabyte pro Sekunde?  

Ich kann mir unter Bits recht wenig vorstellen wie viel das ist,


----------



## posse86 (9. Januar 2011)

Seit gestern liegt bei mir im Wohnheim 1 Gbit/s an, oder wie der Heimanwender sagen würde 1.000.000 Kbit/s  Im Backbone sind's sogar 10 Gbit/s. Und das beste: es kostet nur 15EUR im Semester, also 2,50EUR pro Monat. Das Ganze als Wohnheimadministrator auch noch selbst administrieren zu dürfen setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone obendrauf.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Januar 2011)

@HadyBonVoyage:

Ein Bit entspricht 8 Byte.

Ein 16000er DSL-Anschluss entspricht 16000 Bit/s bzw. 16 Mbit/s.
Ein optimales Ergebnis wäre 2MB/s.

1,6MB/s entsprechen 12,8MBit/s. (1,6MB/s * 8Byte)


@posse86:

Kannst du mal mit einem Downloadmanager à la Free Download Manager (http://www.chip.de/downloads/Free-Download-Manager_13015094.html)
einen Screen machen.
Nimm dann mal als Server den von Netcologne:

http://speedtest.netcologne.de/


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Januar 2011)

Das kommt bei mir raus:


----------



## K3n$! (9. Januar 2011)

@ITpassion-de:

Von welcher Seite ist der Check ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Januar 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de:
> 
> Von welcher Seite ist der Check ?



http://speedtest-2.unitymedia.de/


----------



## McZonk (9. Januar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> http://speedtest-2.unitymedia.de/


Funzt bei mir leider nicht die Bohne .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Goblin (12. Januar 2011)

Hab leider nur Dsl-Lite


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2011)

Black Goblin schrieb:


> Hab leider nur Dsl-Lite



Das ist bitter. Da ist ja mein Handy schneller im UMTS Netz:


----------



## timbolomus (12. Januar 2011)

http://www.speedmeter.de/speedtest/result/38504565 :O


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Goblin (12. Januar 2011)

würd sich denn ein UMTS Vertrag lohnen ?

Ich hab gehört daß da nach ein paar GB transfer der Dl-Speed runter geschraubt wird..


----------



## AMD (13. Januar 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ein Bit entspricht 8 Byte.



Wohl eher 8 Bit 1 Byte 

Habe selbst VDSL 50.000 und kriege die auch an... meistens lassen die Server nur nicht mehr zu als 3MB/s.
Bei mehreren parallelen DLs sind aber 6MB/s zu schaffen 


Habe im Anhang noch ein kleines Bild angehangen, was ich mal in der Uni gemacht habe


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

Der große DSL-Geschwindigkeitstest - DSL Speed testen - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## robbe (13. Januar 2011)

Black Goblin schrieb:


> würd sich denn ein UMTS Vertrag lohnen ?
> 
> Ich hab gehört daß da nach ein paar GB transfer der Dl-Speed runter geschraubt wird..



Richtig, die Limits liegen meistens bei 5GB.

Falls du also irgendeine Möglichkeit auf Kabelgebundenes DSL hast, ist UMTS nichts für zu Hause, höchstens für Unterwegs.


----------



## DrSin (13. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E-Plus mit HSPA


----------



## K3n$! (13. Januar 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Wohl eher 8 Bit 1 Byte



Natürlich 

Komme da leicht mit den großen Zahlen durcheinander


----------



## McZonk (13. Januar 2011)

Heute mal HSDPA in Stuttgart ausgecheckt  .


----------



## sensitron (14. Januar 2011)

Last Result:
Download Speed: 94792 kbps (11849 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 65822 kbps (8227.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Studentenwohnheim


----------



## OdlG (14. Januar 2011)

posse86 schrieb:


> Seit gestern liegt bei mir im Wohnheim 1 Gbit/s an, oder wie der Heimanwender sagen würde 1.000.000 Kbit/s  Im Backbone sind's sogar 10 Gbit/s. Und das beste: es kostet nur 15EUR im Semester, also 2,50EUR pro Monat. Das Ganze als Wohnheimadministrator auch noch selbst administrieren zu dürfen setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone obendrauf.





sensitron schrieb:


> Last Result:
> Download Speed: 94792 kbps (11849 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 65822 kbps (8227.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Studentenwohnheim



wie wir alle im wohnheim nur für die anderen beten können und selbst für minimale beträge super schnelles i-net haben 

Seid ihr auch an TUs?


----------



## Ghostknight (14. Januar 2011)

Hey 

wohne leider auch in so einem Kaff .. bis zum nächsten knoten 700m mehr als eine 2000er Leitung führen zu ständigen disconnects .. manchmal auch einfach so disconnects .. so macht das zocken spaß xD vorallen an guten tagen flieg ich jede 10min raus .. aber hey .. die 2000 kommen an .. ^^ habe dafür aber eig. immer einen ping unter 100 

Screen folgt ..


----------



## DrSin (14. Januar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Heute mal HSDPA in Stuttgart ausgecheckt  .



Nicht schlecht! 
Im E-Netz sind ja nicht mehr als 3.6mbps drin, aber zum mobilen Surfen reicht es dicke!

Edit: lesen will gelernt sein meinerseits...


----------



## Fla$h (14. Januar 2011)

Ghostknight schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> wohne leider auch in so einem Kaff ..



Und ich erst. Aber ich hab gehört die Kanzlerin möchte durchsetzen das bis 2010 alle mindestens 2000 bit haben. 

http://s10.directupload.net/images/110114/ju7jrkid.jpg


Gruß


----------



## Crymes (14. Januar 2011)

Bei dir besteht die Hoffnung auf LTE, hat halt so ne Blöde Volumbegrenzung.


----------



## Zahdok (14. Januar 2011)

Fla$h schrieb:


> Und ich erst. Aber ich hab gehört die Kanzlerin möchte durchsetzen das bis 2010 alle mindestens 2000 bit haben.
> 
> http://s10.directupload.net/images/110114/ju7jrkid.jpg
> 
> ...


bis 2018 alle mit 1mbit 

[X] unter 100 kbit/s
bezahle eig für 1024  vom ping ganz zu schweigen
screen kommt wenn der speedtest durch ist (das dauert ja ewigkeiten oO)


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Februar 2011)

Mal eine TopOff Frage, an was kann es liegen das Speed.IO immer hängen bleibt er geht auf die 32.000 bei Download und wenn der Zeiger wieder zurück geht bleibt es hängen.
Ist eine 32.000 Leitung von Kabel Deutschland, ich würde mich sehr freuen über eine Antwort damit ich auch mal meine Leitung pressentieren kann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2011)

@ snapstar123: tritt das Problem in verschiedenen Browsern auf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 32er von Kabel Deutschland. Der Upstream könnte etwas dicker sein (normalerweise haben wir 2MBit up, 6 wären traumhaft). Klasse ist aber, dass der lästige tägliche Reconnect wegfällt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Februar 2011)

Meine Internetverbindung

So siehts momentan bei mir aus, wenns mal geht


----------



## K3n$! (27. Februar 2011)

Bei meiner 50k Leitung kommt auch nach zwei Jahren immer noch das an, was man erwartet:

http://speed.io/pics/4017/6929/speed.io.png

Mich irritiert nur, dass a) mein Ping mit 20ms viel zu niedrig ist :S Ich habe selbst zur T-Com mindestens 26ms und b) der Upload immer bei ~9100KBit/s abbricht.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Februar 2011)

Meine derzeitige Verbindung :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher hatte ich DSL 6000 von der Telekom gehabt (Es war, ich glaube :Call & Surf Comfort für ca. 39€ monatlich),
aber seit Ende Jauar surfe ich bis bis zu 16000 kb/s für 5€ weniger und ich bin derzeit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Februar 2011)

Zum Vergleich, surfen über Cable und über UMTS....


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Februar 2011)

Nein nur bei Speed.io, hier mal von wie-ist meine IP DSL-Speed-Test
Weis nicht wie ich da das Ergebniss speicher.
Das Ergebniss wahr etwas anders nur 17.000 und Upload 1020kb.
Es betrifft nur Speed.io, er startet normal und wenn er dann bei Douwnloud wieder zurück geht hängt der Browser sich auf.
Das komische schliese ich jetzt meinen FritzBox-Stick an per W-Lan geht Speed.io und die Leistung ist manchmal besser auser die Ping , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheNeo (27. Februar 2011)

ich bin zwar nicht der schnellste aber ich mache mal mit ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Februar 2011)

Mal eine Praxis Leistung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mitek (27. Februar 2011)

Müsste Kabel-Internet sein mit 32 Mbit. Raus kommt folgendes: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also beim Download die Hälfte des möglichen, weiß aber nicht ob wer grad was runterlädt, 2,3 MB/s - 2,5 MB/s sind bei downloads immer drin (WG zu dritt).


----------



## K3n$! (27. Februar 2011)

@hirschi-94: Welchen Server nimmst du da (Ich nehme an, dass ist Steam) ?


----------



## redBull87 (27. Februar 2011)

Seit 2001 1000er DSL -_-


----------



## DD64 (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zufrieden, bloß mein Upstream ist recht lahm. VDSL gibts bei mir leider nicht. Wird wohl auch so schnell nicht kommen.
40€/Monatlich "Versatel Plus"


----------



## das_wesen (28. Februar 2011)

http://speed.io/pics/4020/6908/speed.io.png

Noch Kabel Deutschland 32.000kb/s
Bald AN! DSL mit 1000.000kb/s
Dann gibts Glasfaser in der WG!

Nein ich habe mich nicht verschrieben, googlet das mal ich meine das ernst!


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Februar 2011)

das_wesen schrieb:


> Noch Kabel Deutschland 32.000kb/s
> Bald AN! DSL mit 1000.000kb/s
> Dann gibts Glasfaser in der WG!
> 
> Nein ich habe mich nicht verschrieben, googlet das mal ich meine das ernst!


 
Ist ja jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich schnell. 
Bei uns gibt es: 128.000 kb/s oder einfacher gesagt: 128 Mb/s.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Februar 2011)

So jetzt mal ich bei einem anderem Test, so müsste die Leistung stimmen bloss ich finde meinen Standort nicht, Würzburg deswegen habe ich einfach Frankfurt genommen für Kabel Deutschland.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1177525025.png

Stimmt das jetzt so, ich habe eine 32.000er Leitung, ich mache mal einen von einem anderen Server bei Nürnberg das ist näher bei mir mal schauen was da bei raus kommt , Mfg Snapstar

O.K. wenn ich bei Nürnberg denn Server wähle kommt ein sehr schlechtes Ergebniss, hier

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1177530646.png

Sehr schlecht aber ich weis nicht wieso Speed.IO nicht funktioniert , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## robbe (28. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist ja jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich schnell.
> Bei uns gibt es: 128.000 kb/s oder einfacher gesagt: 128 Mb/s.


 
Er meint ja 1000Mbit/s und das ist für Privathaushalte schon noch recht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Februar 2011)

Ist das Ergebniss bei mir normal weil bei dem anderen Server ist die Leistung sehr schlecht aber bei Speed.IO geht er auch über 32.000kb aber er hängt sich da wieder mal auf aber egal, ich habe meine Ergebnisse weis bloss nicht welches jetzt das richtige ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wenzman (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mit meiner 3k Bauernleitung besonders viele kbit/s .

19 STD download .


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leitung vorallem da ich viel Uploade vorallem viele Bilder ins I-Net hochlade und das geht dank Kabel Deutschland jetzt ruck zuck und endlich habe ich mal eine niedrige Ping die vorher immer über 50 wahr , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mario432 (28. Februar 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leitung vorallem da ich viel Uploade vorallem viele Bilder ins I-Net hochlade und das geht dank Kabel Deutschland jetzt ruck zuck und endlich habe ich mal eine niedrige Ping die vorher immer über 50 wahr , Mfg Snapstar


 
Ja Kabel Deutschland ist echt gut, habe auch die 32.000'er Leitung, naja 2000 upload könnten mehr sein aber ok, die Ping gehen fast nicht besser. In CSS sind die teilweise einstellig 

Aber blad ist ja bei Kabel Deutschland die 100.000/6.000 verfügbar 

Wer es ganz schnell will  und in Leipzig wohnt:
Downloads mit bis zu 1000 Mbit/s
Uploads mit bis zu 20 Mbit/s

Telefonanschluss mit Flatrate
Kein Telekom-, DSL-Anschluss nötig
Rufnummernmitnahme möglich

über 50 analoge und 175 digitale

Für 149EURO/Monat

Aber die 100/10Mbit/s Leitung haben die schon für 39,90 EURO


----------



## robbe (28. Februar 2011)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Wer es ganz schnell will  und in Leipzig wohnt:
> Downloads mit bis zu 1000 Mbit/s
> Uploads mit bis zu 20 Mbit/s
> 
> ...


 
Ohja, bald ist die 100er für 39€ mein. die 1000er wär zwar auch schön, aber leider für mich unbezahlbar.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass war mein dritter Run. Beim ersten hatte ich knapp über 500 Verbindungen, weniger Up und bisschen mehr Download, was schließlich dazu führte, dass es als 1000er Leitung erkannt wurde.
> 
> So hab ich den Spitzenplatz bei den DSL-Lights.
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich locker unterbieten 
http://speed.io/pics/4023/2960/speed.io.png

Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2011-02-28 21:14:02)
Download: 25 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 353 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 49 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 0 ms

DSL via satellit  Wird nach 1,4 GB traffic immer so gebremst!


----------



## seltsam (13. März 2011)

Ich habDSL 16000
Downloads gehen eigentlich immer mit 1,1 MB.Ist ausreichend find ich.


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Ich habDSL 16000
> Downloads gehen eigentlich immer mit 1,1 MB.Ist ausreichend find ich.



ich hab eine 9000der leitung und mein Download ist auch 1mb - 1,1mb http://www.speedtest.net/result/1199686132.png


----------



## seltsam (13. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ich hab eine 9000der leitung und mein Download ist auch 1mb - 1,1mb http://www.speedtest.net/result/1199686132.png


 
Anfangs waren es 1,6 MB,aber irgendwie ist da ständig die verbindung weg gewesen.Nach ein paar Monaten und gefühlten tausend anrufen bei 1&1 , haben die schrittweise die Leitung kastriert.
Seitdem läufts ohne Abbruch


----------



## Gothic1806 (13. März 2011)

Hi @ all

Hab ne 32000 Leitung bei Kabel Deutschland .

http://speed.io/pics/4067/3714/speed.io.png


Mfg   Markus


----------



## Low (13. März 2011)

Ich hätte zugerne eine konstante 16000er Leitung. Teilweise echt krasse Leitungen dabei


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UPmAX: 64KB/s
DWmAX: 670KB/s
Ping: 50 bis 60ms

Bekomme aber bald eine 16.000er Leitung !


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




6000èr


----------



## Airblade85 (14. März 2011)

sooo hier habt ihr mal was zum lachen  Ich mit meinem tollen DSL 1000 (384kbit/s) Fu** T-Offline





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> > Zitat von *ITpassion-de*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha ja da macht das Filme und Spiele runterladen gleich viel mehr Spass *hust*
mal ganz ehrlich so eine leitung braucht kein mensch...jedenfalls keiner im Privathaushalte..es sein denn natürlich der ist echt nur am Filme und spiele saugen usw


----------



## riotmilch (14. März 2011)

http://speed.io/pics/4069/0370/speed.io.png

16k Leitung


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 25er von telekom 

hoffe doch es kommt bald die 50er


----------



## Clawhammer (14. März 2011)

*Kabel Deutschland 32000/2000*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keygen (14. März 2011)

jede leitung leitet gleich schnell el. strom, die frage ist so bekloppt formuliert xD 6k und die reichen mir!


----------



## Dari (14. März 2011)

32.000 ..  jedoch nicht konstant


----------



## Lorin (14. März 2011)

DSL 2K bei der Telekom. Mehr wollen sie mir nicht verkaufen. Nem Freund 5 Straßen weiter bieten sie hingegen ständig telefonisch VDSL 20k (25k?) an. Not funny for me.....


----------



## ChaoZ (14. März 2011)

DSL6000 bei Alice auf'm Dorf 
Downloads meist schwankend zwischen 700kbps-1200kbps, Upload zu langsam.


----------



## Sharkz (14. März 2011)

2000er Dorf DSL. Reicht zum zocken . Mehr brauch ich nit


----------



## vw16 (14. März 2011)

16000 Vodafone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b00gie (14. März 2011)

32MBit/s Unitymedia




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatuja (14. März 2011)

Hab grad mal bei der Arbeit einen Speedtest gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, ich hänge nicht direkt am Backbone, aber kann sich schon sehen lassen. Zumal ich noch den N24 LiveStream laufen hab.

Von den Microsoft Servern kann er sogar noch deutlich schneller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind zusammen 95346KB/s (~93MB/s), was 762768Mbit wären.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (16. März 2011)

Ich habe DSL 16000 von der Telekom. Es kommen aber maximal 14000 an. Zeitweilig habe ich auch kürzere, manchmal auch etwas längere Ausfälle. An sich bin ich aber zufrieden!


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (17. März 2011)

@Hatuja omg das ist ja Epic was würd ich für so eine Leitung machen


----------



## Robin_94 (17. März 2011)

Da werd ich mal kurz schauen und das Ergebnis in 2 Minuten hier veröffentlichen.
Entweder 25.000 oder 32.000  (bei Kabel BW)

_*edit*_ http://www.speedtest.net/result/1206781801.png 
Da ist doch was faul im Staate Dänemark, meint ihr nicht?


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. März 2011)

@Robin_94

Versuch mal den Speedtest.

Ich habe ja eine 60Mbit Leitung bei KBD, und konnte bei Softonic mit fast 10 Megabyte/s downloaden


----------



## Robin_94 (17. März 2011)

Bin mir fast sicher, dass ich 25.000 habe.
Wären die Werte für meine Verbindung denn in Ordnung?

@hirschi-94: Was meinst? Den Speedtest auf speedtest.net hab ich ja gemacht ^^


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. März 2011)

Kann ich meine Wahl bei der Umfrage ändern? 

64MBit laut Vertrag, 67MBit effektiv  (Unitymedia)


----------



## snapstar123 (22. März 2011)

Mal meine 32.000er Leitung, leider hagt es etwas an der Uploadgeschwindigkeit und der Ping.

[URL=http://www.speed.io]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gast1919 (23. März 2011)

T-Com 50.000er Leitung.


----------



## Razer83 (24. März 2011)

Kabel BW 32K Leitung Test kommt noch


----------



## skyw8lk3r (25. März 2011)

Robin_94 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir fast sicher, dass ich 25.000 habe.
> Wären die Werte für meine Verbindung denn in Ordnung?
> 
> @hirschi-94: Was meinst? Den Speedtest auf speedtest.net hab ich ja gemacht ^^



Du solltest circa 25 mbit (2,5 mb/sec oder 2500 kb/sec) im download und 5 mbit (500 kb/sec) im upload haben


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Du solltest circa 25 mbit (2,5 mb/sec oder 2500 kb/sec) im download und 5 mbit (500 kb/sec) im upload haben


 
Ich glaube du rechnest mit dem falschen Faktor.
25 Mbit sind etwas über 3 MByte/ s.
Und 5 Mbit Upstream entsprechen 625 KByte/ s.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (25. März 2011)

Ich gebe nur das wieder was ich bei mir sehe...bei mir kommen so circa 2,7 mb/sec durch


Wenn man es genau rechnet dann kommen natürlich die werte raus die du geschrieben hast 
25000 : 8 = 3125
5000 : 8 = 625


----------



## Clawhammer (25. März 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau rechnet dann kommen natürlich die werte raus die du geschrieben hast
> 25000 : 8 = 3125
> 5000 : 8 = 625


 
Diese Rechnung kommt bei mir hin ich ziehe mit max. 4,1MB/s und uppe mit max 250kb/s

Kabel Scheisshauen Comfort 32


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2011)

Da müsste man ja mal zwischen Theorie und Praxis unterscheiden 

Bei mir steht auch da VDSL 50.
In der Praxis sind es ca. 5,8MB/s anstatt 6,25MB/s.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Da müsste man ja mal zwischen Theorie und Praxis unterscheiden


 
Bei mir steht im Vertrag 64 MBit down, 5 MBit up.
Gemessen zwischen 8 und 8,5 MB/ s down und zwischen 500 und 650 KB up.

Unity rules  .


----------



## Mario432 (28. März 2011)

KD: 100Mbit/6Mbit 

Die Preise von Kabel Deutschland sind echt unschlagbar. 1Monat kostenlos dann 11Monate 19,95 für 100Mbit  und dann kann man auch einfach wieder kündigen und das ganze zum Beispiel über die Freundin laufen lassen, dann sind es wieder 19,95 
Und der Ping ist einfach nur klasse, in CSS habe ich teilweise einstellige.

Da kann unity mit seiner 64MBit für 35EURO einpacken


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Wir können uns ja die Kabelanbieter leider nicht aussuchen 

Aber bei Unitymedia gibt 128MBit für 40 Euro, so isses ja nicht 
Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten DOCSIS Standard  Ich will mehr Upload


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. März 2011)

Ja download is inzwischen echt schnell aber das mit dem upload nervt mich auch lächerliche 5 mbit ^^ ich will auch meeeeehr !!


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2011)

Kann man nicht mal was dagegen machen ?
Ich finde, die Monopole echt zum k*****.

Bei mir gibt es die 100MBit/s Leitung vom Kabelanbieter, ja nur was kostet die ?
Ich sag es euch: 70€ !
Und da gibt es noch nicht einmal eine Telefon Flatrate dazu. -.-'

Ich finde das nicht in Ordnung. Ich kann mir doch auch die Telefon- und Stromanbieter aussuchen.
Warum geht das nicht bei der Kabel-TV-Leitung ?

Wir bezahlen aktuell 64€ bei der Telekom für 50k inkl. Entertain. 


```
Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2011-03-28 14:20:27)
Download: 47987 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 9062 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2869 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 21 ms
```


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Bei der Telekom hat man wenigstens nen vernünftigen Upload. Aber ich hasse sie immer noch dafür, dass sie nicht aufgerüstet haben, obwohl es hier 3 Neubaugebiete gab. Keins kriegt mehr als 3 MBit  Da bleibt einem nichts übrig als zu den Kabelanbietern mit relativ schlechtem Upload und mehr Gängeleien zu wechseln.

Letzte Hoffnung bleibt FTTH, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja die Telekom dazu, irgendwann flächendeckend aufzurüsten. Ich kenne auch jemanden, der FTTH hat 

*1 GBit Down und ein Ping von nicht mal 4ms!*


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Gott wär ich froh wenigstens 'ne 16.000er Leitung zu haben... mein 6000er kommt mir ca. 5.700 an und is mit ca. 1.2mbs abnormal schnell, aber es kotzt richtig an wenn ein 300mb Upload zwei Stunden dauert -.-


----------



## Schrotti (28. März 2011)

Ich hab nur VDSL 50 mit Entertain.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. März 2011)

Warum sind die pings bei vdsl eigendlich immer so schlecht ? Hatte vorher standart 16k und dort immerum die 15er ping. Seit vdsl auch immer um die 40


----------



## Mario432 (28. März 2011)

Der Upload bei VDSL ist schon klasse , aber der Preis ist auch ordentlich . 
Wie gesagt Kabel Deutschland 19,95 mit 100/6MBit und VDSL 45EURO mit 50/10Mbit, da fällt die Entscheidung leicht  und vom Ping ganz zu schweigen


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Warum sind die pings bei vdsl eigendlich immer so schlecht ? Hatte vorher standart 16k und dort immerum die 15er ping. Seit vdsl auch immer um die 40


 
Das ist so, weil bei VDSL noch die Fehlerkorrektur angeschaltet ist. (Entertain)
Mich würde es aber mal interessieren, wie das bei den Call & Surf Produkten ist.

Ich habe zur Telekom um 27ms.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. März 2011)

Mario432 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Upload bei VDSL ist schon klasse , aber der Preis ist auch ordentlich .
> Wie gesagt Kabel Deutschland 19,95 mit 100/6MBit und VDSL 45EURO mit 50/10Mbit, da fällt die Entscheidung leicht  und vom Ping ganz zu schweigen



Kabel deutschland drosselt aber gerne mal protokolle...z.b bittorrent...dann lädst du ab 18 uhr circa mit 2 mbit...da bringen dir dann deine 100mbit auch nix


----------



## Mario432 (28. März 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Kabel deutschland drosselt aber gerne mal protokolle...z.b bittorrent...dann lädst du ab 18 uhr circa mit 2 mbit...da bringen dir dann deine 100mbit auch nix


 
Eins vorweg, ich will keine Werbung für kabel Deutschland machen  Aber ich bin jetzt schon seit 5Jahren bei KD und bei mir wurde die Leitung noch nie gedrosselt. Habe 100MBit jetzt erst neu, vorher die 32MBit und da hatte ich immer die vollen 4MB/s. Also völliger Quatsch


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. März 2011)

Lad dir mal als beispiel knoppix via bittorrent um 17:55. Ab punkt 18 uhr fällt die geschwindigkeit drastisch. 
Ich weiß ja nich ob sich was geändert hat aber bis oktober letzten jahres war es bei mir so.
Und wenn du mal bei google "kd drosselt bittorrent" eingibst findest du bestimmt einige einträge zu


----------



## Vorax (28. März 2011)

hätte da mal ne frage, krieg in ca. ner woche glasfaser 100mbits und mich würd mal interressieren was ich da so für downloadraten/uploadraten erwarten kann?!
gibts da unterschiede, also drosseln anbieter oder kann ich mit guten 12mb/s downstream rechnen?

falls das was hilft, die glasfaser-leitung is bis in die wohnung gelegt worden!

ps. nich haten, wenns ne doofe frage war 

greetz


----------



## robbe (29. März 2011)

Bei so einer Leitung hängen die erreichbaren Datenraten sehr stark vom jeweiligen Server ab, auf dem du unterwegs bist. Wenn du von einem schnellen Server lädst, können durchaus 12MB/s drin sein.
Anderer Faktor ist dein Anbieter. Wenn bei dem regelmäßig die eigenen Netze überlastet sind, kannst du natürlich nicht jederzeit mit deinen vollen 100Mbit/s rechnen.


----------



## Vorax (29. März 2011)

also wir sind erst einer von knapp 500 anschlüssen hier in der gegend die überhaupt nen anschluss haben^^
also denke ich das maximal 100-200 leute wirklich diesen anbieter nutzen, sprich ich kann mit guten raten rechnen ?! 

danke schon mal 

greetz


----------



## robbe (29. März 2011)

Ja ich denke schon. Mich würde mal interessieren um welchen Anbieter es sich handelt.


----------



## Vorax (29. März 2011)

glasfaser ostbayern 

wird dir nich viel sagen, is nur regional 1 kleinstadt und eine größere stadt!


----------



## serafen (29. März 2011)

Ich brauch' nicht die schnellste Leitung - wir sind schon froh, eine Alternative zu den maximal möglichen 3.072 kbit/s der T-Com über Unitymedia zu haben.

Die *32000-er Leitung* "reicht" (zumindest bislang) völlig: *33792 kBit/s Up- und 1128 kBit/s Download. *Immerhin mehr als bei der T-Com; momentan bieten die zwar "immerhin" eine 1600-er Leitung an, doch - wie immer - vorbehaltlich einer positiven Leitungsprüfung - endet dann wieder im 3456 kBit/s max-Debakel


----------



## s|n|s (29. März 2011)

6000kbit.  reicht für alles...


----------



## Mario432 (29. März 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> 6000kbit.  reicht für alles...


 
"reicht" ist gut  es "reicht" auch eine 2000'er, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit  ob man 10min lädt oder halt 1Stunde


----------



## acefire08 (30. März 2011)

Bei uns liegen 6000 an. Vorher waren es 2000, der Geschwindigkeitsschube war für mich schon groß^^
16k wäre noch schöner aber da ich ja nicht zahle bin ich mit 6k zufrieden^^


----------



## Vorax (1. April 2011)

also mit der 16.000 jetzt bin ich wirklich nicht zufrieden, da wir in ner wg leben und beide mp-spiele zocken wie bc2 und wenn man dann mal was streamen möchte kann der andre nicht mehr zocken...

deswegen der umstieg auf 100mbits der auch nur 15 euro mehr kostet


----------



## Razer83 (4. April 2011)

100 er Leitung bei usenext das geht bestimmt ab ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (4. April 2011)

Das ist ja wie nen Schw****-Vergleich hier^^ 

PS hab ne 32er von Kabelscheisshausen


----------



## Scrush (4. April 2011)

SDSL 1000  von heag ..   mehr gibs hier net


----------



## Razer83 (4. April 2011)

KabelBW 32000 Leitung

http://speed.io/pics/4138/9008/speed.io.png


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2011)

Leitung steht seit heute, Werte sind kein Fake.
Wenn ich auf meinen Webspace lade kann ich die Werte ausfahren.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Oktober 2011)

Was ist das denn für ne Leitung ?

50k Down/35k Up ...


----------



## CryxDX2 (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist meine bescheidene Leitung. Der Router direkt zeigt aber 34MB/sec an.


----------



## Diavolos (17. Oktober 2011)

Endlich bin ich von meinem Dorf-DSL erlöst worden

Tschüss 384er Telekomleitung und hallo KabelBW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riotmilch (17. Oktober 2011)

@Diavolos
Das muss doch nen Unterscheied wie Tag und Nacht sein  
Wies noch als ich endlich meine 16k Leitung bekommen habe, ich war so erstaunt wie schnell das Netz sein kann
Wird Zeit das hier mehr anliegt oder ich wegziehe


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß noch wie ich von umts auf dsl 6k umgestiegen bin.
Latenzfreies und schnelles internet...hatteanfangs nen napf vor der tastatur weil ich soviel gesabbert habe


----------



## Diavolos (17. Oktober 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> @Diavolos
> Das muss doch nen Unterscheied wie Tag und Nacht sein
> :



Tag und Nacht ist fast schon eine Untertreibung
Ich entdeche das Internet gerade ganz neu wieder^^
Endlich kann ich Youtubevideos in 1080p schauen ohne eine Stunde vorher den Stream zu starten
Es ist schon richtig ungewohnt letztens musste ich meinen PC über Nacht laufen lassen um eine 1 Gig Datei runterzuladen, vorhin war ich paar Minuten in der Küche und es war fertig!!!!!


----------



## Poempel (17. Oktober 2011)

Diavolos schrieb:


> Endlich bin ich von meinem Dorf-DSL erlöst worden
> 
> Tschüss 384er Telekomleitung und hallo KabelBW
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! 

Ich kriech immernoch mit DSL Light 384 durchs Internet


----------



## Mikromike0815 (17. Oktober 2011)

mich würde mal interessieren ob Kabel BW eine Zwangstrennung nach24 std. macht . Vielen Dank


----------



## Re4dt (17. Oktober 2011)

Nein  
Wir haben schon seit 2-3 Jahren Kabel bw und ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt das es eine zwangstrennung gab.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2011)

*Unitymedia rockt !!! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fritzbox ist mit 70,5MBit Down und 5,5MBit Up verbunden, da man bei UM immer etwas mehr bekommt (bis zu 10% mehr als man bezahlt).



Mario432 schrieb:


> KD: 100Mbit/6Mbit
> Die Preise von Kabel Deutschland sind echt unschlagbar. *1Monat kostenlos* dann 11Monate 19,95 für 100Mbit
> Da kann unity mit seiner 64MBit für 35EURO einpacken


*hust*

Ich bin bei UM (Hessen) und zahle die ersten 12 Monate keinen Cent für meine 64MBit/5MBit Leitung - inkl HD-Festplattenreceiver/Digi-Allstars/Telefon usw (3Play64MBit). 

Obwohl im Internetz bei den Wechslerangeboten nur von max. 6 kostenlosen Monaten die Rede ist, bekommt man UM bis zu *12 Monate* die kompletten Kosten erlassen. Ich zb. bin noch 8 o. 9 Monate an 1&1 gebunden (hab atm also auch noch nen "normalen" 1&1 DSL-Anschluß), bekomme von UM aber ganze 12 Monate die Kosten (40€/Monat) erlassen. Leider gibts die "Freimonate" für Wechsler nur bei Paketen bis max. 64MBit, daher laß ich erst nach Ablauf der 12 Monate die 128MBit freischalten.

Davon ab, ich hab Anfang 2000 stolze 85€/Monat für mein DSL gezahlt (60€/Monat der DSL-Anschluß, 25€/Monat für DSL3000), da finde ich die aktuell aufgerufenen 45€/Monat (für einen reinen Internetzanschluß, oder 60€ für 3Play 128) für einen 128MBit-Zugang von UM auch noch passabel.


----------



## Mikromike0815 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unitymedia rockt !!! *

Ich bin auch bei UM ( NRW ) , habe den 64 ér anschluß , bei mir steht ebenfalls 70,5 und 5,5 , scheine Standardwerte zu sein . sinn eine noch schnellere Leitung / sprich die 128 / sehe ich eh nicht da ort der Upload gleich bleibt . Aber mit der aussage das du immer ein wenig mehr bekommst gebe ich dir recht . 6,8 bis 7 MB sek. sind es immer . Daher  Unitymedia


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unitymedia rockt !!! *



Mikromike0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bei UM ( NRW ) , habe den 64 ér anschluß , bei mir steht ebenfalls 70,5 und 5,5 , scheine Standardwerte zu sein . sinn eine noch schnellere Leitung / sprich die 128 / sehe ich eh nicht da ort der Upload gleich bleibt . Aber mit der aussage das du immer ein wenig mehr bekommst gebe ich dir recht . 6,8 bis 7 MB sek. sind es immer . Daher  Unitymedia


 
Ich nutze auch den 64er Unity Anschluß und habe eigentlich 24/7 die 8 MB/s. Insofern kann ich es auch nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## sims1024 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unitymedia rockt !!! *

16.000er cablesurf Leitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## piti_the_drummer (6. Dezember 2011)

http://speed.io/pics/4953/3467/speed.io.png http://speedmeter.de/speedtest/result/49533528

tja, was soll ich dazu sagen? ^^ zwei seiten, zwei ergebnisse.. ^^

mh, warum wirds nicht als bild angezeigt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meiner Leitung auch ein kleines Upgrade gegönnt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Dezember 2011)

Also in der Uni hab ich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (speed.io spuckt beim dl ein drittel und beim up bissi weniger als die hälfte aus) 
zuhause haben wir kabeldeutschland (32mbit) liegen auch meistens voll an.


----------



## TheOnLY (6. Dezember 2011)

von UMTS (+ schlechter Empfang) auf Unitymedia 64MBit
Egal wie viel ich runtergelade, ich habs noch nich geschafft meinen alten ping von ca 90-120ms zu überbieten

Speed.io Scheint bei 30000 zu drosseln, darum kommt noch ein anderer Speedtest nach


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

Nur der Korrektheit wegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semox (6. Dezember 2011)

Mein Ping ist ja mal deutlich schlechter als der von euch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC GAMER (6. Dezember 2011)

Mit W-Lan :http://www.speedtest.net/result/1449913806.png

65.000kbit/s mit Dsl-Kabel


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Mein scheiß avm usb stick n 300 schafft mit der 7390 und der netgear n900 nur 60 von eig 100 :C
Aber bald trendnet 450mbits usb stick!
Hat jmd hier mehr als 200mbits?
In korea haben doch alle schon 1 gbit -_____-


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> In korea haben doch alle schon 1 gbit -_____-


 
Im nahen Osten (ex DDR) auch  .


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Im nahen Osten (ex DDR) auch  .



Voll die gammler :C
Gibts eigentlich in deutschland irgendwo mehr als ein gbit? So veraltete leitungen wie wir haben...


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Voll die gammler :C
> Gibts eigentlich in deutschland irgendwo mehr als ein gbit? So veraltete leitungen wie wir haben...


 
Weder im Endkunden- noch im Businessbereich kenne ich Produkte welche mehr als 1 Gbit beinhalten. Für Privatkunden kostet so eine Leitung 149,- Euro im Monat, als Company Connect ist es monatlich ca. 5 stellig  .


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Weder im Endkunden- noch im Businessbereich kenne ich Produkte welche mehr als 1 Gbit beinhalten. Für Privatkunden kostet so eine Leitung 149,- Euro im Monat, als Company Connect ist es monatlich ca. 5 stellig  .



Also hier gibts nichmal glasfaser kann man machen was man will.. Die telekom pennt ja schon seit jahrzehnten...
Wieviel sind eig theoretisch möglich?


----------



## watercooled (6. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier gibts nichmal glasfaser kann man machen was man will.. Die telekom pennt ja schon seit jahrzehnten...
> Wieviel sind eig theoretisch möglich?



Limitieren werden da die Server und Netzwerkkarten. Über Glasfaser gehen ja Theoretisch Unendlich viele Daten


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Also hier gibts nichmal glasfaser kann man machen was man will.. Die telekom pennt ja schon seit jahrzehnten...
> Wieviel sind eig theoretisch möglich?


 
Eine theoretische Obergrenze gibt es eigentlich nicht. Entscheidend ist nur das die technische Umsetzung zu reelen Kosten machbar ist.
Aber was Unitymedia derzeit macht gefällt mir ganz gut. Bei uns ist selbst im ländlichen Bereich 128 Mbit verfügbar. Und wie mir ein "Insider" gesagt hat, steht uns die nächste Bandbreitenerhöhung im Frühling ins Haus. Dürfte dann wohl der Sprung auf 256 Mbit sein. Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass man mit den aktuellen 128 Mbit = 16 MByte/s nicht schlecht bedient ist. Und normale Downloads sind in wenigen Sekunden erledigt. Insofern würde ich eher für einen flächendeckenden Ausbau mit 128 Mb plädieren als für die nächste Geschwindigkeitsstufe.


----------



## robbe (7. Dezember 2011)

Voarallem würden sich viele sicher einen höheren Upload wünschen. Mein Anbeiter machts da richtig, 10Mbit Standard und auf Wunsch für 5€/Monat Verdopplung.


----------



## Semox (10. Dezember 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Voarallem würden sich viele sicher einen höheren Upload wünschen. Mein Anbeiter machts da richtig, 10Mbit Standard und auf Wunsch für 5€/Monat Verdopplung.


 

Sehe ich ähnlich. Habe die 64mbit nur wegen den 5Mbit upstream genommen.
Sonst lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht. Klar wenn man über Origin n Spiel oder Update mit 8mb/s läd ist es zwar nett, aber man brauch es nicht.
Die meiste Zeit ist laste ich eh nur 5-10mbit downstream aus.


----------



## pyro539 (10. Dezember 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1641027147.png

ich geh halt übers Uni-Netz rein, da Studentenwohnung.. Upload ist normalerweiße auch bissl höher, vllt. liegt das an dem speedtest-teil..


----------



## thysol (10. Dezember 2011)

[x] über 40.000 kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:
			
		

> [x] über 40.000 kbit/s



Alta 70up!? Wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## thysol (10. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Alta 70up!? Wo gibts denn sowas?


 
Bei mir in der Gegend ist so ein hoher Upload quasi Standard. Kostet auch nur €56 monatlich, da ist Strom aber schon dabei. Also was Internet angeht ist Irland glaube ich ziemlich gut dabei.


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir in der Gegend ist so ein hoher Upload quasi Standard. Kostet auch nur €56 monatlich, da ist Strom aber schon dabei. Also was Internet angeht ist Irland glaube ich ziemlich gut dabei.



Gegend?


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2011)

UnityMedia 3play 32Mbit


----------



## thysol (10. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Gegend?



Dublin, Hauptstadt von Irland.


----------



## TFTP100 (10. Dezember 2011)

thysol schrieb:
			
		

> Dublin, Hauptstadt von Irland.



Ich weiß das das die hautpstadt ist! Ja da is ja klar. De ist noch im mittelalter... Selbst auf inseln gibts mehr...
Demnächst kommt noch jmd von korea und gibt mit 1tb/s an....


----------



## pyro539 (11. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das das die hautpstadt ist! Ja da is ja klar. De ist noch im mittelalter... Selbst auf inseln gibts mehr...
> Demnächst kommt noch jmd von korea und gibt mit 1tb/s an....


 
Wird kaum möglich sein, Ethernet wurde nämlich bisher erst auf 100 Gbps spezifiziert. Bis 1 Tbps dauerts noch ein wenig


----------



## Someguy123 (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mitten in der Stadt...

Die Verbindung Mars<->Erde ist mittlerweile 6x so schnell wie unser internet : DSL-News Deutschland - Weltraum-Breitband: Mars-Erde in fnf Minuten!

PS: Was für ein Ping ist denn so gut/schlecht/mittelmaß und wie steht meiner da?


----------



## Semox (11. Dezember 2011)

Someguy123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ist für die Leitung sicher okay. Hatte mit meiner 1mbit Leitung ähnliche Ergebnisse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist bis 30ms ping noch okay oder?
Ich bekomm mit meinem neuen isb stick immernoch nich 90....


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. Dezember 2011)

nen ping von 30 sek ??? mein beileid wenn das so bei dir wäre...das würde heißen du müsstest jedesmal 30 sek warten bis sich die internetseite aufbaut


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Dezember 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> nen ping von 30 sek ??? mein beileid wenn das so bei dir wäre...das würde heißen du müsstest jedesmal 30 sek warten bis sich die internetseite aufbaut



Oh lol ich wollte ms schreiben


----------



## cloth82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Unitymedia 64.000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Flash-Plugin scheint nicht mit Download-Geschwindigkeiten über 50.000 KBit/s fertig zu werden und zeigt während des Tests nur "0" an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe schon, da komme ich mit meiner 8000er nicht weit. Das ist aber das beste was bei uns verfügbar ist.
Ich hasse es in einem Dorf zu wohnen.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Februar 2012)

Hab "nur" noch ne 32.000/2.000 Leitung ... bei meiner Ex - Freundin hatte ich eine 100.000/6.000


----------



## blackout24 (15. Februar 2012)

Lorenor Zorro schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, da komme ich mit meiner 8000er nicht weit. Das ist aber das beste was bei uns verfügbar ist.
> Ich hasse es in einem Dorf zu wohnen.



Wohne auch in einem Dorf und könnte 100Mbit Down/6Mbit Up bekommen.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (16. Februar 2012)

Lorenor Zorro schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe schon, da komme ich mit meiner 8000er nicht weit. Das ist aber das beste was bei uns verfügbar ist.
> Ich hasse es in einem Dorf zu wohnen.



Kann ich unterbieten mit DSL RAM 2000


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (16. Februar 2012)

Bei uns auch, obwohl wir 2km vor der Berliner Grenze wohnen .. versteh einer die Provider


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Februar 2012)

Bääm  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Februar 2012)

D3N$0 schrieb:
			
		

> Bääm



 ich bekomm 101 down


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Februar 2012)

Hängen bei dir auch 6 Personen im Netz und ein Fileserver?


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Februar 2012)

D3N$0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hängen bei dir auch 6 Personen im Netz und ein Fileserver?



Ja 15 handys 1 idiot und ne fritzbox dran


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Februar 2012)

Dann muss ich mich geschlagen geben, wobei mir die Geschwindigkeit reicht, auf 1-2 Mbits kommts da auch nichtmehr drauf an


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Februar 2012)

D3N$0 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich mich geschlagen geben, wobei mir die Geschwindigkeit reicht, auf 1-2 Mbits kommts da auch nichtmehr drauf an



Ich hab immernoch mehr


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Februar 2012)

Bei Kabeldeutschland ist es eh so das man bei einer 100er Leitung 106MBit/s eingespeist bekommt, das sieht man in der Fritzbox, das soll dazu dienen eventuelle Toleranzen, Lastspitzen etc. auszubügeln.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2012)

Und bei Unity Media bekommst du 142 Mb, bei einer 128er Leitung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2012)

tkom vdsl 50
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1784618962.png


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2012)

Warum ist der Ping so schlecht?


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist der Ping so schlecht?



Na wegen telekom


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2012)

Na, wenn das mal keine lupenreine Erklärung ist  .


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn das mal keine lupenreine Erklärung ist  .



Ja klarer gehts nicht


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2012)

Weil ich bei ausländischen testservern am nähesten am max download liege. 
Ping hab ich 21


----------



## sims1024 (1. Juni 2012)

mit nem neuen Modem gehts gleich besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe kürzlich meine Leitung upgraden lassen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (1. Juni 2012)

Was bezahlst du dafür ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juni 2012)

Inkl. Telefon (flat, 3 Rufnummern, Fake-ISDN), TV in HD mit Festplattenreciever, gratis FritzBox! macht unter dem Strich 45,- Euro pro Monat.


----------



## Seabound (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie schnell mein Internet ist. Ich glaube mal,

_[x] 100 bis 500 kbit/s_

Jedenfalls eher langsam. Wenn meine Frau und ich gleichzeitig surfen, geht nix mehr...


----------



## K3n$! (2. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de: Bist du eigentlich mit Unitymedia und dem Service zufrieden ?

45€ 
Bei der Telekom bezahlen wir für 50MBit/s inkl. 2 MediaReceiver und HD knapp 65€ im Monat. 
Wir haben aber nur eine Rufnummer und ne Fritzbox gibts hier gar nicht 
Naja, zumindest keine originale Fritzbox


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (2. Juni 2012)

@itpassion
was ist das fürne leitung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> ITpassion-de: Bist du eigentlich mit Unitymedia und dem Service zufrieden ?



Ich bin jetzt das 5. Jahr dabei und ich liebe UM. In der Zeit hatte ich ca. 6 Stunden Ausfall. Und die Performance ist zu 99,9999% der Zeit gegeben.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Bei der Telekom bezahlen wir für 50MBit/s inkl. 2 MediaReceiver und HD knapp 65€ im Monat.
> Wir haben aber nur eine Rufnummer und ne Fritzbox gibts hier gar nicht
> Naja, zumindest keine originale Fritzbox


 
Vor allen Dingen dreht mir nach 200 GB keiner den Hahn zu (oder reduziert auf 6 Mbit like T-Home). Mein Tagesrekord liegt bei fast einem Terabyte Download  .



WAKÜ-FREAK44 schrieb:


> @itpassion
> was ist das fürne leitung?


 
Unitymedia 150 Mbit.


----------



## fear.de (2. Juni 2012)

Na du bist für die 4K pr0ns gerüstet


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Na du bist für die 4K pr0ns gerüstet


 
Fehlt nur noch der passende Fernseher.......


----------



## Stinkschwein (2. Juni 2012)

wahnsinnig schnelle DSL 200 Leitung


----------



## K3n$! (2. Juni 2012)

Naja, solang man das Entertain Angebot nutzt, hat man auch unlimited Traffic. 
Wie kommt man denn auf 1TB Traffic am Tag ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

Backups vom Kunden zu mir transferiert um Fehler zu suchen.
Hätte ich sie holen müssen hätte ich wenigsten 10 - 12 Stunden Fahrzeit gehabt. Alleine für die Fahrt hätte ich schon etwa 1.200,- Euro berechnet . 
Aber mit einr schnellen Leitung auf der einen Seite und Company Connect auf der Anderen, ist das kein Problem. Rein rechnerisch könnte ich 1,5 TB/ Tag laden  .


----------



## K3n$! (2. Juni 2012)

1200€ für die Anfahrt ? 
Da hast du aber einen guten Stundenlohn


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, das driftet hier zu sehr ins Offtopic.


Korrekt - und daher aufgeräumt. Hier geht es bitte ontopic weiter.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (3. Juni 2012)

wer brauch 150mbits? xD das ist doch krank


----------



## biohaufen (3. Juni 2012)

[x] 2000-5000 kbit/s
Momentan 2300kbit/s, dank DSL 2000 RAM



			
				ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Backups vom Kunden zu mir transferiert um Fehler zu suchen.
> Hätte ich sie holen müssen hätte ich wenigsten 10 - 12 Stunden Fahrzeit gehabt. Alleine für die Fahrt hätte ich schon etwa 1.200,- Euro berechnet .
> Aber mit einr schnellen Leitung auf der einen Seite und Company Connect auf der Anderen, ist das kein Problem. Rein rechnerisch könnte ich 1,5 TB/ Tag laden  .



Ein Stundenlohn von 100€ nicht schlecht ...


----------



## NexusEXE (3. Juni 2012)

moddingfreaX schrieb:
			
		

> Meine T-Com 6000 er Leitung (wusste garnicht, dass mein Ping so schlecht ist ):



Also so schlecht ist der ja nicht...


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

Unitymedia 150 Mbit


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2012)

gigantische 3000 kbit/s


----------



## robbe (28. Oktober 2012)

Fände es sinnvoll, eine aktuelle Umfrage zu starten. Die meisten Teinehmer dieser uralten Umfrage, haben sicher schon längst eine andere Leitung.
Ich hab hier damals 5.000 bis 10.000 kbit/s angegeben, bin aber mittlerweile bei 100Mbit angekommen.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Oktober 2012)

Gibt leider auch schon unzählige Threads dieser Art und jedes Mal verschwindet der Ersteller im Nichts :/
Bei mir hat sich allerdings bei der Abstimmung nichts geändert 

Allerdings hab ich von 50MBit/s auf 500MBit/s gewechselt 
Uni-Leitung


----------



## r34ln00b (28. Oktober 2012)

glasfaserleistung liegt hier, also die 250mbit/s wären schon möglich, aber 6k reicht mir.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mittlerweile von 2.000 auf 50.000 gewechselt... 
Ne neue Umfrage wäre echt net schlecht^^


----------



## mmayr (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nicht die schnellste, dafür aber die längste! Loooool!!!


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Gibt leider auch schon unzählige Threads dieser Art und jedes Mal verschwindet der Ersteller im Nichts :/
> Bei mir hat sich allerdings bei der Abstimmung nichts geändert
> 
> Allerdings hab ich von 50MBit/s auf 500MBit/s gewechselt
> Uni-Leitung



Zeig mal nen Screen!!


----------



## Zakuma (28. Oktober 2012)

32k Unity Media


----------



## SaPass (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich will mehr als 16000 ... aber es ist leider nicht verfügbar bei mir zu Hause, sondern nur 3 Häuser weiter


----------



## MG42 (28. Oktober 2012)

32MBit (1MBit UP, waren mal 2,5 bzw. ein Zehntel des Downspeeds...)by kabelbw.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Oktober 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Zeig mal nen Screen!!


 
Das würde ich gern, nur hab ich hier nur 7GB Traffic pro Woche und um die Leitung auszureizen, bräuchte ich ja eine recht große Datei :/
=> Im Endeffekt bringen mir die 500MBit/s also gar nichts  Nebenbei teilt man sich die Leitung auch mit den anderen Bewohner des Wohnheims. 
Und da ich mir eine FB7050 geholt habe, damit ich via Sipgate (analoges Telefon) telefonieren kann, macht die Box auch schon bei 16MBit/s dicht 

Auf dem "Blatt Papier" sehen die 500MBit/s aber trotzdem super aus


----------



## target2804 (28. Oktober 2012)

Die schnellste Leitung war doch demletzt erst eine mit 150mbit.
Die magischen 500 wurde ich mal gerne sehen. Waren ja so ca 60mb/s dl. Da limitiert bald die Festplatte


----------



## blackout24 (28. Oktober 2012)

An den Unis haben wir eigentlich immer Gigabit Internet gehabt.


----------



## GrannyStylez (28. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr sollte die Auswahl Optionen erweitern...


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. Oktober 2012)

30-40Mbit. Kabel Deutschland. 

Link


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das würde ich gern, nur hab ich hier nur 7GB Traffic pro Woche und um die Leitung auszureizen, bräuchte ich ja eine recht große Datei :/
> => Im Endeffekt bringen mir die 500MBit/s also gar nichts  Nebenbei teilt man sich die Leitung auch mit den anderen Bewohner des Wohnheims.
> Und da ich mir eine FB7050 geholt habe, damit ich via Sipgate (analoges Telefon) telefonieren kann, macht die Box auch schon bei 16MBit/s dicht
> 
> Auf dem "Blatt Papier" sehen die 500MBit/s aber trotzdem super aus


 
Ja dann haste auch keine 500Mbit... Und Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test würde das schon schaffen zu messen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (28. Oktober 2012)

Bezahlen tue ich für 50 MBit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich bei meinem ISP arbeite, da zahlt man dann eh nicht viel ;D


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2012)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Bezahlen tue ich für 50 MBit/s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Für bis zu 50MBit/s


----------



## RC Shad0w (28. Oktober 2012)

volle leitung 100 mbit/6mbit

test:
http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/2270596635.png

alle speedtester liefern falsche ergebnisse....
der einzige der meine leitung anzeigt ist kabel deutschland oder unity media, oder eben netspeedmonitor für win7


----------



## AJaey (28. Oktober 2012)

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:

http://speedtest.net/result/2270814719.png

Und wer möchte, kann an der aktuellen Speedwave Netcologne Multikabel teil nehmen:

Speedtest.net - Netcologne Multikabel Deutschland

Grüße.


----------



## Xagi (28. Oktober 2012)

...mit vdsl gehts hier inner stadt echt nich wirklich weiter, schön das unitymedia mittlerweile 150.000 über kabel bereitstellen kann, hab nur die 100.000er genommen, mann muss ja nich gleich übertreiben^^


----------



## matthias2304 (29. Oktober 2012)

Meine 100k Leitung:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-16666606/Speedtest_matthias2304_PCGHX.jpg.html


----------



## Lt.Ford (29. Oktober 2012)

So schaut's aus 
Daheim das Gleiche, allerdings mit nur 3 Mbit/s Upload xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (31. Oktober 2012)

8mbit down/4mbit up


Datenstick/A1


----------



## stefan79gn (31. Oktober 2012)

16K LEitung der Telekom. Mehr ist leider hier nicht verfügbar.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2277099561.png


----------



## KillerCroc (6. November 2012)

5.000 bis 10.000 kbit/s


----------

